# Ista+ download link - no request



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Reclaimer said:


> Current link removed. Version updated. New link will be posted sometime later today when upload finishes.


:thumbup:


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

Current version is 4.07.13, link updated


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

Don't PM me for links!!!!! :banghead: Look at the first post!


----------



## Starmanager (Feb 28, 2015)

*German Database*

Hi, Thank you for the latest Version. :thumbup: Do you have a german Database also? I did install it last Night and there are no german Packages included.


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

Starmanager said:


> Hi, Thank you for the latest Version. :thumbup: Do you have a german Database also? I did install it last Night and there are no german Packages included.


DE istapackage added to the download folder. Extract using 7zip. Once extracted, go to SQLiteDBs folder, copy the DE files over to your local installation (~\Rheingold\SQLiteDBs). When ISTA+ launches, click on the Spanner icon on top and you should see German enabled.


----------



## My-life (Jan 5, 2017)

Any change of getting the Dutch (NL) package as well?


----------



## FlyingArt (Sep 2, 2017)

Hi Community,

has anyone a standalone Version of Rheingold for me, which runs under WinXP?

Thanks for your help


----------



## Wes0310 (Jan 6, 2014)

How i can add BMW_ISPI_ISTA-DATA_de-DE_4.07.12 to BMW ISTA, that i can select the german language !

Thanks


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

Wes0310 said:


> How i can add BMW_ISPI_ISTA-DATA_de-DE_4.07.12 to BMW ISTA, that i can select the german language !
> 
> Thanks


Like this


Reclaimer said:


> DE istapackage added to the download folder. Extract using 7zip. Once extracted, go to SQLiteDBs folder, copy the DE files over to your local installation (~\Rheingold\SQLiteDBs). When ISTA+ launches, click on the Spanner icon on top and you should see German enabled.


----------



## MegaMax (Aug 16, 2017)

Hi all
Language French is possible for 4.07.xx ?

Thanks for help


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

FlyingArt said:


> Hi Community,
> 
> has anyone a standalone Version of Rheingold for me, which runs under WinXP?
> 
> Thanks for your help


Current versions require .NET 4.6 or higher, which cannot run on Win XP. You need at least Windows 7. Why Windows XP though? You'll need a very old version of ISTA-D to be able to run it.


----------



## d.drifter (Sep 7, 2017)

having errors downloading the zipped file as mega upload has apparently capped their download limit. anybody have an alternate link?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

d.drifter said:


> having errors downloading the zipped file as mega upload has apparently capped their download limit. anybody have an alternate link?


Options are to wait or purchase account.


----------



## Crucialt (Jan 24, 2017)

hello guys.... I think I have problem with the link I'm failing to download the Rheingold file, but all other files are downloaded.. please help me with the latest version of the same software


----------



## Crucialt (Jan 24, 2017)

hello guys.... I think I have problem with the link I'm failing to download the Rheingold file, but all other files are downloaded.. please help me with the latest version of the same software


----------



## Crucialt (Jan 24, 2017)

Reclaimer said:


> **** Download and read "ISTA+ Installation Guide" PDF file *BEFORE *downloading or attempting to install ****
> 
> EDIABAS Installer is included in the Tools folder. Install only if you need it and you don't have a previous installation of EDIABAS. Make sure you configure your cable/ICOM settings in EDIABAS.ini file. If you need help with configuring your cable and/or ICOM, refer to the Beginners Guide to ISTA+ located *here*
> 
> ...


still when its about to download it says there is an error


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Crucialt said:


> still when its about to download it says there is an error


Just that there is an error or additional details?


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

Crucialt said:


> still when its about to download it says there is an error


If you're using megadownloader and you right click on the download with error, it will show you what the error is...and, it will probably say that bandwidth limit reached or something similar...that's your answer...get a paid account to mega


----------



## tonny (Sep 14, 2017)

Reclaimer said:


> **** Download and read "ISTA+ Installation Guide" PDF file *BEFORE *downloading or attempting to install ****
> 
> EDIABAS Installer is included in the Tools folder. Install only if you need it and you don't have a previous installation of EDIABAS. Make sure you configure your cable/ICOM settings in EDIABAS.ini file. If you need help with configuring your cable and/or ICOM, refer to the Beginners Guide to ISTA+ located *here*
> 
> ...


how do I I do this I need ur help people. all other files are downloading except the Rheingold one. what could be the reason of it not downloading


----------



## mrashton (Apr 30, 2012)

tonny said:


> how do I I do this I need ur help people. all other files are downloading except the Rheingold one. what could be the reason of it not downloading


All the information you need is in this thread.

The free account with Mega only allows 5GB of download. Buy a 1 month subscription with Mega to get the rest of the file which is dirt cheap in the greater scheme of things.


----------



## EricHamby (Sep 20, 2013)

DSS Error 00046632EN. Moved the EN sql files to the SQL folder, and nothing is blocked so not sure whats going on.


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

EricHamby said:


> DSS Error 00046632EN. Moved the EN sql files to the SQL folder, and nothing is blocked so not sure whats going on.


If you used the packaging from this download, there is no need to move anything anywhere, its a straight extraction for everything included. Why would you move any sql file?


----------



## EricHamby (Sep 20, 2013)

Reclaimer said:


> If you used the packaging from this download, there is no need to move anything anywhere, its a straight extraction for everything included. Why would you move any sql file?


Yea i messes that up and got crossed up with another thing i was trying. Got everything worked out almost. did a clean install of windows and back at it. Everything seems to be perfect except for ISTA isnt picking up anything from the cable. NET-0015 error seems nothing connecting online? not getting any info from car. not even the vin.

EDIT:::::

Ok got the error NET-0015 fixed but still not connecting to anything. Cant connect to any of my 6 BMWs because i get a "vehicle could not be identified ... the vehicle and check whether the testing-analysis-diagnosis has been activated" error. If i try and put the vin in myself everything says "the online connection to central services has been disrupted".


----------



## laurentiusa (Oct 6, 2016)

hi, just realize that my laptop doesnt have an ethernet port.. lol
can i use ethernet to usb adapter for ista+?


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

EricHamby said:


> Yea i messes that up and got crossed up with another thing i was trying. Got everything worked out almost. did a clean install of windows and back at it. Everything seems to be perfect except for ISTA isnt picking up anything from the cable. NET-0015 error seems nothing connecting online? not getting any info from car. not even the vin.
> 
> EDIT:::::
> 
> Ok got the error NET-0015 fixed but still not connecting to anything. Cant connect to any of my 6 BMWs because i get a "vehicle could not be identified ... the vehicle and check whether the testing-analysis-diagnosis has been activated" error. If i try and put the vin in myself everything says "the online connection to central services has been disrupted".


There is another EDIABAS folder in Rheingold, edit the EDIABAS.ini to match your cable type. It would typically be set to REMOTE, change that to whatever cable you are using (e.g. STD:OBD or ENET etc.). Try and post back.


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

laurentiusa said:


> hi, just realize that my laptop doesnt have an ethernet port.. lol
> can i use ethernet to usb adapter for ista+?


Yes, you can. Use USB 2.0 adapter, not 3.0


----------



## EricHamby (Sep 20, 2013)

Reclaimer said:


> There is another EDIABAS folder in Rheingold, edit the EDIABAS.ini to match your cable type. It would typically be set to REMOTE, change that to whatever cable you are using (e.g. STD:OBD or ENET etc.). Try and post back.


Same errors. Tried it on 6 different BMWs and 3 different computers.

If i hook the cable up and try to read vehicle i get "vehicle could not be identified ... the vehicle and check whether the testing-analysis-diagnosis has been activated"

If i plug in the vin myself i just get yellow caution boxes everywhere with "the online connection to central services has been disrupted"

Fault memory box i cant even clock on. I would even go to say that its my cable perhaps but that dont explain the yellow boxes i dont think.

INPA works fine for the most part. Cant ready any car with a M54 for some reason but everything else i have works pretty well. few errors here and there but nothing crazy.


----------



## fbmbirds (Sep 19, 2017)

what are some good programs for checking the status for 1995 E36


----------



## berne (Nov 12, 2016)

Reclaimer said:


> **** Download and read "ISTA+ Installation Guide" PDF file *BEFORE *downloading or attempting to install ****
> 
> EDIABAS Installer is included in the Tools folder. Install only if you need it and you don't have a previous installation of EDIABAS. Make sure you configure your cable/ICOM settings in EDIABAS.ini file. If you need help with configuring your cable and/or ICOM, refer to the Beginners Guide to ISTA+ located *here*
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## LycanNyc (Apr 11, 2012)

Thx!


----------



## 14TLC (Apr 18, 2016)

Can anyone share link for full sdp for the current version in post 1. Thanks


----------



## basilray (Aug 10, 2016)

Struggling to get the Rheingold.7z file to download. Paid for a lite membership for the month in order to grab large files, but Chrome bombs out when I get to the 10gb mark, stating I've run out of HTML5 storage space.

Tried Megadownloader, and that fails to start, with error:
Download stopped because there were too many connection errors (101). 
Last error: 
* File code: BnQXBSiY
* Error type: Connection error.
* Internal info: System.Net.WebException: The remote server returned an error: (509) Bandwidth Limit Exceeded.
at System.Net.HttpWebRequest.GetResponse()
at MegaDownloader.FileDownloader.ChunkDownloader_DoWork(Object sender, DoWorkEventArgs e)


Sounds like Mega made some changes, but I'm not sure why I'm having issues still with the paid membership. Tips?


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

basilray said:


> Struggling to get the Rheingold.7z file to download. Paid for a lite membership for the month in order to grab large files, but Chrome bombs out when I get to the 10gb mark, stating I've run out of HTML5 storage space.
> 
> Tried Megadownloader, and that fails to start, with error:
> Download stopped because there were too many connection errors (101).
> ...


If you bought a subscription, you should be using MegaSync. Download it from Mega site and install, then go back to the link and use MegaSync to download.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

basilray said:


> Struggling to get the Rheingold.7z file to download. Paid for a lite membership for the month in order to grab large files, but Chrome bombs out when I get to the 10gb mark, stating I've run out of HTML5 storage space.
> 
> Tried Megadownloader, and that fails to start, with error:
> Download stopped because there were too many connection errors (101).
> ...


download tips

Try MegaSync


----------



## cookiesowns (Jan 11, 2013)

Anyone have an issue with this version of ISTA+ where it takes forever to connect to car then it throws a resources error?


----------



## e46_RO (Jun 26, 2016)

EricHamby said:


> Same errors. Tried it on 6 different BMWs and 3 different computers.
> 
> If i hook the cable up and try to read vehicle i get "vehicle could not be identified ... the vehicle and check whether the testing-analysis-diagnosis has been activated"
> 
> ...


What cable type do you have and what car? I had a simmilar problem with my e46 and needed to bridge the pins 7 and 8. After that it worked.


----------



## russelljee (Sep 13, 2016)

*SDP Service Data*



14TLC said:


> Can anyone share link for full sdp for the current version in post 1. Thanks


I'm looking to source sdp for programming in ISTA too, did you manage to find a link?

Thanks,


----------



## Fro826 (Apr 21, 2016)

Reclaim and Shawn, I followed your instructions to download the instructions first, read them, then proceeded. It took all night long (no Lionel Richie jokes) to download from mega, and on the free account it paused and waited because of the bandwidth usage, but I didn't care as I was going to work anyway the next morning. By the time I got home it was all downloaded. Installation at that point probably took another hour for everything (.net, EasyBMWTools, etc.) but all in all it worked flawlessly. First try and I was in, talking to my F10 550. 

You guys are awesome, I hope to be able to give back to the forum in some useful way. I have a dozen faults in my car right now and from the 15 minutes so far I've spent sniffing around in ISTA-D it has already saved me time by pointing me to the first part that I need to check for rodent chewing wires damage.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Fro826 said:


> Reclaim and Shawn, I followed your instructions to download the instructions first, read them, then proceeded. It took all night long (no Lionel Richie jokes) to download from mega, and on the free account it paused and waited because of the bandwidth usage, but I didn't care as I was going to work anyway the next morning. By the time I got home it was all downloaded. Installation at that point probably took another hour for everything (.net, EasyBMWTools, etc.) but all in all it worked flawlessly. First try and I was in, talking to my F10 550.
> 
> You guys are awesome, I hope to be able to give back to the forum in some useful way. I have a dozen faults in my car right now and from the 15 minutes so far I've spent sniffing around in ISTA-D it has already saved me time by pointing me to the first part that I need to check for rodent chewing wires damage.


:thumbup:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqAvFx3NxUM


----------



## Fro826 (Apr 21, 2016)

Clearly you mis-read my post, I had asked for NO Lionel Richie jokes. LOL! Anyway, thank you guys for being champions of this effort. For guys like me that enjoy working on their own bimmers this tool is obviously invaluable. Especially when these f'ing mice and rabbits I have keep chewing up wires and causing "sensor fault" faults in my cars!!! I need a shotgun...

Edit: look at what the little b*stard did to the steering angle sensor wires...or should I say, uhh, the wires that USED TO BE THERE!!!! Good gawd!


----------



## Driver30 (Nov 12, 2017)

Version 4.08.13 have a Bug


----------



## alfonz (Mar 25, 2017)

Hello,
Does someone has Czech language files for version 4.04.12?
If not newest full version of ISTA+ (with czech) can be also possibility.
Thanks a lot
Ales


----------



## GBNETWORK (Sep 26, 2016)

I could extract the first 001 7zip file, but for the second 002 or third003 I get the error code CAN NOT OPEN FILE AS ARCHIVE. Any ideas what could be done to fix the issue? Thank you!


----------



## f30zoom (May 11, 2016)

I already have an old running version (3.54.11) is it possible just to update or do I need to completely remove and re install?

Thanks


----------



## GBNETWORK (Sep 26, 2016)

GBNETWORK said:


> I could extract the first 001 7zip file, but for the second 002 or third003 I get the error code CAN NOT OPEN FILE AS ARCHIVE. Any ideas what could be done to fix the issue? Thank you!


Resolved , it was already extracted, all of the 3 big files. ISTA+ is running in my laptop, just need to try the connection to the car now.


----------



## mrashton (Apr 30, 2012)

f30zoom said:


> I already have an old running version (3.54.11) is it possible just to update or do I need to completely remove and re install?
> 
> Thanks


Delete the previous version and copy the new version to the computer. Run the appropriate registry patch files and you'll be good to go.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

f30zoom said:


> I already have an old running version (3.54.11) is it possible just to update or do I need to completely remove and re install?
> 
> Thanks


Likely need to update prerequisite software as well. Standalone versions must be replaced. Native installations can update.


----------



## Lords (Nov 10, 2015)

Hello everyone,

Can you guide me where I can download SDP Data (PSdz) for ISTA +?
I already searched the entire forum and did not find it.
Thank you so much


----------



## Lords (Nov 10, 2015)

Hello everyone,

Can you guide me where I can download SDP Data (PSdz) for ISTA +?
I already searched the entire forum and did not find it.
Thank you so much


----------



## ShakilM93 (Jul 26, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## estragos (Mar 15, 2013)

*Trojan?!*

Bitdefender detects a trojan on file ISTAGUI.EXE!!

With the 4.03 version and Kaspersky it was fine.

The new version 4.08 works fine, but if it have a trojan it's better to come back to the old version.
If I start the ISTA without turn off bitdefender, it deletes the file ISTAGUI!

Someone have the same problem?

Merry Christmas for you all...:thumbup:


----------



## Olaf1006 (Dec 30, 2015)

Hello 
Can i get a link to the last ISTA-D-P and psdzdata?
Thank you very much.
Greetings


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Olaf1006 said:


> Hello
> Can i get a link to the last ISTA-D-P and psdzdata?
> Thank you very much.
> Greetings


Both ISTA+ and PSdZ are self service. You can find the in OP of Sticky Threads.


----------



## brattanek (Jan 3, 2018)

Short hint form my side for W7 SP1 you need install last libraries:
Microsoft .NET Framework 4.6.2 https://www.microsoft.com/pl-PL/download/details.aspx?id=53344
Visual C++ Redistributable for Visual Studio 2015 https://www.microsoft.com/pl-pl/download/details.aspx?id=48145
- vc_redist.x64.exe
- vc_redist.x86.exe
Install booth if not you will get error

I run ista in virtualbox in W7 SP1 x64 on macbook air (but this laptop dont have lan port )


----------



## Rer67 (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi, Thank you for the latest Version. Do you have a french Database also?


----------



## Applementalist (Aug 24, 2015)

so i have found this here . 

There is a new Version 4.09.13 out . Do you have the link ?

Thanks


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

Applementalist said:


> so i have found this here .
> 
> There is a new Version 4.09.13 out . Do you have the link ?
> 
> Thanks


WIP. For everyone else having issues and not resolved yet, don't download this version. New version will be up in a day or two.


----------



## Applementalist (Aug 24, 2015)

Reclaimer said:


> WIP. For everyone else having issues and not resolved yet, don't download this version. New version will be up in a day or two.


so what does that mean ? 4.08 or 4.09 better ?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Applementalist said:


> so what does that mean ? 4.08 or 4.09 better ?


4.09 is much faster it also fixes kiswb error for basic features.


----------



## Applementalist (Aug 24, 2015)

ok i will wait for 4.09


----------



## BimmurBrothor (Jun 30, 2017)

ok maybe this is a good time to jump in:
I am new to the coding game (diy wise) but now I want to do it myself.
1. I'm not afraid of computers
2. I have an 05 x3 176k on it (I need to recode or re- initialize) to get the rain sensor and headlights working in unison.
3.i have the special cord needed that connects to the car obd2 computer $15 bucks...i think a disk came with it as well.
4.I have requested the program from this site months ago...it in my in box and ready for download.
From what I read I will need a laptop dedicated souly for the purpose of coding...np....but!
5 I'm not clear on the computer need?
OS needed?
RAM needed?
anything else???

Sent from my SM-J727T using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

BimmurBrother said:


> ok maybe this is a good time to jump in:
> I am new to the coding game (diy wise) but now I want to do it myself.
> 1. I'm not afraid of computers
> 2. I have an 05 x3 176k on it (I need to recode or re- initialize) to get the rain sensor and headlights working in unison.
> ...


You do not need dedicated computer.

ISTA+: 22 GB Installation + 2 GB free space to run (Diagnostics Only).


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

Almaretto said:


> You do not need dedicated computer.
> 
> ISTA+: 22 GB Installation + 2 GB free space to run (Diagnostics Only).


Thanks Almaretto.

Extraction of the new package will require 40+ GB space available. Packaging will include English, German and Czech. If other languages are not required, they can be deleted and gain some more space back. Make sure that all required support software e.g. redistributables are installed.


----------



## BimmurBrothor (Jun 30, 2017)

Reclaimer said:


> Thanks Almaretto.
> 
> Extraction of the new package will require 40+ GB space available. Packaging will include English, German and Czech. If other languages are not required, they can be deleted and gain some more space back. Make sure that all required support software e.g. redistributables are installed.


man I'm still foggy...i can use like windows 7 ? I don't have to use xp?
and I'll be able to code?



Almaretto said:


> You do not need dedicated computer.
> 
> ISTA+: 22 GB Installation + 2 GB free space to run (Diagnostics Only).


Sent from my SM-J727T using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

BimmurBrother said:


> man I'm still foggy...i can use like windows 7 ? I don't have to use xp?
> and I'll be able to code?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727T using Bimmerfest mobile app


You can use Windows 7 with SP1. Win XP is not compatible with newer versions. You use NCS Expert for coding. ISTA+ is for Diagnostics on E series and diagnostics + programming on all other series.

Find the Beginner's Guide to ISTA+ in the stickies and read through it to get more info about ISTA+.

For coding related info, look here http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=638188


----------



## Applementalist (Aug 24, 2015)

Don't install XP in 2018 !!!!!! Its very unsecure . 

you can use Win7 to 10 with no probs


----------



## BimmurBrothor (Jun 30, 2017)

Applementalist said:


> Don't install XP in 2018 !!!!!! Its very unsecure .
> 
> you can use Win7 to 10 with no probs


Ahhh....that helps!

Sent from my SM-G386T using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Rer67 (Jan 30, 2015)

Reclaimer said:


> Thanks Almaretto.
> 
> Extraction of the new package will require 40+ GB space available. Packaging will include English, German and Czech. If other languages are not required, they can be deleted and gain some more space back. Make sure that all required support software e.g. redistributables are installed.


Thank you for this new version to come.
Could you add the package for the French language?
Thank you .


----------



## BimmurBrothor (Jun 30, 2017)

Reclaimer said:


> Thanks Almaretto.
> 
> Extraction of the new package will require 40+ GB space available. Packaging will include English, German and Czech. If other languages are not required, they can be deleted and gain some more space back. Make sure that all required support software e.g. redistributables are installed.


What are "redistributables"?
Sorry

Sent from my SM-G386T using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

First post updated with link


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

Rer67 said:


> Thank you for this new version to come.
> Could you add the package for the French language?
> Thank you .


Sorry don't have FR


BimmurBrother said:


> What are "redistributables"?
> Sorry
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Bimmerfest mobile app


VC++ Redistributable - required to run ISTA+. Look in the "VC Redist Links.rtf" file for download links.


----------



## Rer67 (Jan 30, 2015)

Hello,
I have version ISTA D 3.56 installed in my language. What is the benefit of installing version 4.09? novelty or nothing special for reading defects on my F31 of 2015 ..?
Thank you .


----------



## smassey321 (Feb 5, 2007)

Reclaimer said:


> Every time you change versions, you have to go back and check that settings are configured properly. Just because it worked in 4.07, doesn't mean you don't have to edit the EDIABAS ini file in Rheingold folder of v4.08.


Thanks for posting this. I did not realize there were 2 EDIABAS.ini files


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Rer67 said:


> Hello,
> I have version ISTA D 3.56 installed in my language. What is the benefit of installing version 4.09? novelty or nothing special for reading defects on my F31 of 2015 ..?
> Thank you .


Speed. Additional tests. Improved literature. Support for newer chassis.


----------



## Applementalist (Aug 24, 2015)

@reclaimer

Do you know if the new cars from March 2018 (F56 LCI /Active Tourer LCI etc...) be integrated for Diagnostic in the 4.09 release ?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Applementalist said:


> @reclaimer
> 
> Do you know if the new cars from March 2018 (F56 LCI /Active Tourer LCI etc...) be integrated for Diagnostic in the 4.09 release ?


F56 = Mini. 
F45 = Active Tourer

I am not seeing anything from 2018.


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

Almaretto said:


> F56 = Mini.
> F45 = Active Tourer
> 
> I am not seeing anything from 2018.


Neither did I. 11/17 seems to be the cutoff.


----------



## Applementalist (Aug 24, 2015)

thanks . Mabe in one of the next releases


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Applementalist said:


> thanks . Mabe in one of the next releases


There was just another release. There are other F45's in DB. But, you can easily check with VIN if supported. What are you looking to do on vehicle that has not even been built?


----------



## Applementalist (Aug 24, 2015)

Only intersting  

Which Build number is the other release ?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Applementalist said:


> Only intersting
> 
> Which Build number is the other release ?


4.09.2x


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

4.09.20 only added one month....nothing from 2018.


----------



## mario-bg (Dec 27, 2017)

hello to all the forum partners, I am new to that and need to know how to get these SDP Data, I would be grateful if someone can help me, Thank you


----------



## noxzi (Jan 12, 2018)

hey, i would also like to know where to get sdp data. can anyone help me out please?


----------



## inbmwwetrust (Jul 29, 2011)

downloading ista now. Whats the best OS to use?


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

inbmwwetrust said:


> downloading ista now. Whats the best OS to use?


http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=936877


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

inbmwwetrust said:


> downloading ista now. Whats the best OS to use?


64-bit Windows 7-10 with latest .NET framework and all vcredist.


----------



## inbmwwetrust (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks big man, thats what i needed to know.


----------



## esferato (Jan 2, 2018)

Hi guys,

is it possible to make video in motion with ISTA+?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

esferato said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> is it possible to make video in motion with ISTA+?


No.


----------



## estragos (Mar 15, 2013)

:angel:


esferato said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> is it possible to make video in motion with ISTA+?


With E-Sys it's possible...


----------



## esferato (Jan 2, 2018)

estragos said:


> :angel:
> 
> With E-Sys it's possible...


Yes I know that...still waiting answer from TM..


----------



## crazyazz (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi guys, does ISTA+ work with a E46 M3? I have followed the install guide, I have a K+DCAN cable that works fine with INPA on the E46. But with ISTA+ it times out. 

ISTA+ and the K-DCAN work fine on my 2010 135i msport also


----------



## crazyazz (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi guys, does ISTA+ work with a E46 M3? I have followed the install guide, I have a K+DCAN cable that works fine with INPA on the E46. But with ISTA+ it times out. 

ISTA+ and the K-DCAN work fine on my 2010 135i msport also


----------



## bscudman (Jan 22, 2018)

*Is it my K+DCAN Cable or the ISTA software settings?*

I downloaded and installed ISTA+ 4.09 per exact instructions from this site.
All went well using Megadownloader and Megasync software.
No installation errors. All went as expected.
Software seems to be starting and working fine.
I bought a new K+DCAN cable from Bimmersoftware (HRTuning, LLC).
I plug it into the port and see that it is indeed set to COM9 as in all the other settings files.
I made sure that the EDIABAS.INI is in both the EDIABAS/BIN directory as well as the Rheingold/EIABAS/BIN directory.
I went through multiple checks on all of the edited files using the instructions from this site.
I even tried changing the COM9 to COM1 and others.
I also tried to change the REMOTEHOST & TIMEOUT settings to the following: No luck.
[TCP]
;=============================================================================
RemoteHost = 192.168.68.1
Port = 6801
TimeoutConnect = 20000
TimeoutReceive = 20000
TimeoutFunction = 59000
; TimeResponsePending = 5000
; DisconnectOnApiEnd = 1
; InitCmd0 = FE,04,00,03,01
; InitCmd1 = FD,05,00,03,01

I need to know if there is a way to check if the cable is good or not. I do not have another cable to test but that would be the easiest way.
My car is an X3 E83 2008 so the 7&8 pins should not be (and are not) jumped on the cable.
I plug the cable into the OBDII port on the car, cable LED comes on and then goes out which tells me nothing is communicating with the car.

Thoughts?

Thanx.
bscudman


----------



## brattanek (Jan 3, 2018)

During diagnostic i get this info









And test plan is empty:









Any ideas?


----------



## Sleeperrunning (Feb 11, 2018)

this is awesome


----------



## zvizdic (Jan 5, 2016)

I am using 3.50.10 standalone + istap and all good but this one is not working for some reason. 
Any recommendation or solution ?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

zvizdic said:


> I am using 3.50.10 standalone + istap and all good but this one is not working for some reason.
> Any recommendation or solution ?


Elaborate on System specs or what is not working to get better support.


----------



## zvizdic (Jan 5, 2016)

Running on core i5 thinkpad T520
Ista D 3.50.10 is ok and running perfect this new one is not, followed instal procedure step by step .
All it happened is to screw up older version.


----------



## zipphreak (Nov 1, 2014)

can anyone confirm how big is the total size of actual files are on mega, IE. the entire 4.09 folder ? i downloaded this extracted it ran it but when you start it, it just doesn't launch anything. i installed all the .net prerequisites and followed the steps in the guide.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

zipphreak said:


> can anyone confirm how big is the total size of actual files are on mega, IE. the entire 4.09 folder ? i downloaded this extracted it ran it but when you start it, it just doesn't launch anything. i installed all the .net prerequisites and followed the steps in the guide.


Extraction would fail if you had missing or corrupt files. My installation of 4.10.20 is 30GB (English Only DB's).


----------



## zipphreak (Nov 1, 2014)

Yah the extraction was successful, and the size is correct. But when i launch istagui.exe it literally just executes and does nothing. Windows 10 x64. Never had this problem before with windows 7


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

zipphreak said:


> Yah the extraction was successful, and the size is correct. But when i launch istagui.exe it literally just executes and does nothing. Windows 10 x64. Never had this problem before with windows 7


Did you check Windows Event Viewer?


----------



## zipphreak (Nov 1, 2014)

Good call. I used the Mega download at the beginning of this thread. I'm thinking it might be corrupt, or something is wrong. I tried reinstalling the .NET redistributables but it says a newer version is already installed and quits.

Application: ISTAGUI.exe
Framework Version: v4.0.30319
Description: The process was terminated due to an unhandled exception.
Exception Info: System.DllNotFoundException
at BMW.Rheingold.CoreFramework.MSCoreEInterop.sEX(System.String, Boolean, Boolean ByRef)
at BMW.Rheingold.CoreFramework.MSCoreEInterop.SNSignatureVerificationEx[[System.__Canon, mscorlib, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089]](System.Decimal, Byte[])
at BMW.Rheingold.CoreFramework.MSCoreEInterop.SNSignatureVerificationEx[[System.__Canon, mscorlib, Version=4.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b77a5c561934e089]]()
at BMW.Rheingold.CoreFramework.CoreFramework..cctor()

Exception Info: System.TypeInitializationException
at BMW.Rheingold.CoreFramework.CoreFramework.get_DebugLevel()
at BMW.Rheingold.CoreFramework.Localization.Translator.DeserializeLocalizationByResource(System.String)
at BMW.Rheingold.CoreFramework.Localization.Translator.set_ResourceName(System.String)

Exception Info: System.Windows.Markup.XamlParseException
at System.Windows.Markup.WpfXamlLoader.Load(System.Xaml.XamlReader, System.Xaml.IXamlObjectWriterFactory, Boolean, System.Object, System.Xaml.XamlObjectWriterSettings, System.Uri)
at System.Windows.Markup.WpfXamlLoader.LoadBaml(System.Xaml.XamlReader, Boolean, System.Object, System.Xaml.Permissions.XamlAccessLevel, System.Uri)
at System.Windows.Markup.XamlReader.LoadBaml(System.IO.Stream, System.Windows.Markup.ParserContext, System.Object, Boolean)
at System.Windows.Application.LoadComponent(System.Object, System.Uri)
at BMW.Rheingold.ISTAGUI.MainWindow.InitializeComponent()
at BMW.Rheingold.ISTAGUI.MainWindow..ctor()
at BMW.Rheingold.ISTAGUI.App+<OnStartup>d__17.MoveNext()
at System.Runtime.CompilerServices.AsyncMethodBuilderCore+****c.<ThrowAsync>b__6_0(System.Object)
at System.Windows.Threading.ExceptionWrapper.InternalRealCall(System.Delegate, System.Object, Int32)
at System.Windows.Threading.ExceptionWrapper.TryCatchWhen(System.Object, System.Delegate, System.Object, Int32, System.Delegate)
at System.Windows.Threading.DispatcherOperation.InvokeImpl()
at System.Windows.Threading.DispatcherOperation.InvokeInSecurityContext(System.Object)
at MS.Internal.CulturePreservingExecutionContext.CallbackWrapper(System.Object)
at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.RunInternal(System.Threading.ExecutionContext, System.Threading.ContextCallback, System.Object, Boolean)
at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.Run(System.Threading.ExecutionContext, System.Threading.ContextCallback, System.Object, Boolean)
at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.Run(System.Threading.ExecutionContext, System.Threading.ContextCallback, System.Object)
at MS.Internal.CulturePreservingExecutionContext.Run(MS.Internal.CulturePreservingExecutionContext, System.Threading.ContextCallback, System.Object)
at System.Windows.Threading.DispatcherOperation.Invoke()
at System.Windows.Threading.Dispatcher.ProcessQueue()
at System.Windows.Threading.Dispatcher.WndProcHook(IntPtr, Int32, IntPtr, IntPtr, Boolean ByRef)
at MS.Win32.HwndWrapper.WndProc(IntPtr, Int32, IntPtr, IntPtr, Boolean ByRef)
at MS.Win32.HwndSubclass.DispatcherCallbackOperation(System.Object)
at System.Windows.Threading.ExceptionWrapper.InternalRealCall(System.Delegate, System.Object, Int32)
at System.Windows.Threading.ExceptionWrapper.TryCatchWhen(System.Object, System.Delegate, System.Object, Int32, System.Delegate)
at System.Windows.Threading.Dispatcher.LegacyInvokeImpl(System.Windows.Threading.DispatcherPriority, System.TimeSpan, System.Delegate, System.Object, Int32)
at MS.Win32.HwndSubclass.SubclassWndProc(IntPtr, Int32, IntPtr, IntPtr)
at MS.Win32.UnsafeNativeMethods.MessageBox(System.Runtime.InteropServices.HandleRef, System.String, System.String, Int32)
at System.Windows.MessageBox.ShowCore(IntPtr, System.String, System.String, System.Windows.MessageBoxButton, System.Windows.MessageBoxImage, System.Windows.MessageBoxResult, System.Windows.MessageBoxOptions)
at BMW.Rheingold.ISTAGUI.App..ctor()
at BMW.Rheingold.ISTAGUI.App.Main()

and

Faulting application name: ISTAGUI.exe, version: 4.9.13.21349, time stamp: 0x5a214228
Faulting module name: KERNELBASE.dll, version: 10.0.16299.309, time stamp: 0xd3aa915c
Exception code: 0xe0434352
Fault offset: 0x001008f2
Faulting process id: 0xc40
Faulting application start time: 0x01d3be0f9d30e31e
Faulting application path: C:\Rheingold\TesterGUI\bin\Release\ISTAGUI.exe
Faulting module path: C:\WINDOWS\System32\KERNELBASE.dll
Report Id: 6b019131-fbf6-48e8-aca9-677ca5df880f
Faulting package full name: 
Faulting package-relative application ID:


----------



## n0chex (May 19, 2016)

I had the same problem and downloaded aio-runtimes_v2.4.5 package and BINGO all works, installed my new side view cameras and coded them to the car.


----------



## mostafafahed (Mar 18, 2018)

hello
thanks for the great job
but until now i didt know how to extract the R files could you please help me with that its trecky ?
thanks in advance


----------



## n0chex (May 19, 2016)

You need WinRAR to Unrar the Rheingold.7z file


----------



## celalatma (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi wasn't sure if i skipped the Link but looking for Ista P please for E series.Thanks


----------



## thefatman (Mar 23, 2018)

The download link isn't working anymore.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

thefatman said:


> The download link isn't working anymore.


Fixed


----------



## pcm77 (Mar 22, 2018)

its downloading now perfect.cheers reclaimer..vpn helps getting the files on mega


----------



## pcm77 (Mar 22, 2018)

absolute star reclaimer after a week of downloading different versions installing uninstalling reinstalling operating system etc etc i finally have it up and running..
.
ive installed on old laptop 32 bit running windows 7.my final hurdle is getting the cable working when i plug it in the car and try and read vheicle i get the error
net 0015 host not found ..the vehicle could not be identified please check the access to vehicle and check wether the testing analysis diagnostic has been activated..
any ideas?


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

pcm77 said:


> absolute star reclaimer after a week of downloading different versions installing uninstalling reinstalling operating system etc etc i finally have it up and running..
> .
> ive installed on old laptop 32 bit running windows 7.my final hurdle is getting the cable working when i plug it in the car and try and read vheicle i get the error
> net 0015 host not found ..the vehicle could not be identified please check the access to vehicle and check wether the testing analysis diagnostic has been activated..
> any ideas?


Edit both EDIABAS.ini files (one in C: and the other in the ~\Rheingold folder) and change interface to STD:OBD


----------



## pcm77 (Mar 22, 2018)

i only chnaged the 1 in c drive.cheers mate also mine arnt called ediabas.ini and obd.ini there just ediabas and obd should i correct them


----------



## Attacking Mid (Dec 11, 2009)

I am unable to install the .NET framework as it says I have a newer verson (Win 10 Pro 64). When I run setup.exe under EasyBMWTools, I get an error saying .NET Framework 3.5 needs to be installed. How do I get around that?

AM.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Attacking Mid said:


> I am unable to install the .NET framework as it says I have a newer verson (Win 10 Pro 64). When I run setup.exe under EasyBMWTools, I get an error saying .NET Framework 3.5 needs to be installed. How do I get around that?
> 
> AM.


Go to Windows Programs and Features > turn on/off > check box for 2-3 .NET Framework.


----------



## thefatman (Mar 23, 2018)

Almaretto said:


> Fixed


Thanks for the quick fix Almaretto! Much appreciated!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

thefatman said:


> Thanks for the quick fix Almaretto! Much appreciated!


:thumbup:


----------



## Attacking Mid (Dec 11, 2009)

Almaretto said:


> Go to Windows Programs and Features > turn on/off > check box for 2-3 .NET Framework.


Thank you.... that was the answer!

AM.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Attacking Mid said:


> Thank you.... that was the answer!
> 
> AM.


:thumbup:


----------



## pcm77 (Mar 22, 2018)

*Legend*



Reclaimer said:


> Edit both EDIABAS.ini files (one in C: and the other in the ~\Rheingold folder) and change interface to STD:OBD


you sir are the man changed both ediabas files and bingo .got mine set on com1 and all working perfectly havnt had time to play around with it yet apart from reading my cars fault codes ,i spent alot of time dic.ing around with different laptops and operating systems much apreciated mate i was losing hope and nearly bought an expensive lead thinking that was the prob;


----------



## Attacking Mid (Dec 11, 2009)

I am having one small problem using ISTA which I downloaded/installed about 2 weeks ago. Generally both EGS boxes are red in the control function tree, and ISTA will clear any other faults I have, but won't clear the one for transmission control. If I grab my other laptop and go into DIS57, I show no errors. I do a "quick delete" anyway, then go back into ISTA and the EGS shows up okay with no errors. If I close/reopen ISTA, I'm back to the red box and a fault.

The cable I'm using came from Cable Shack in the UK when I got my versions of DIS/INPA/ProgMan/Etc. from him. I've never seemed to have any problems with that cable, but wondering if it could be the culprit to my new ISTA problem?

AM.


----------



## Curamrda (Aug 21, 2016)

quick question. I have folder c:\Data\psdzdata\ (where my lite or full data are stored). I am trying to tell Ista-D to use that folder, when reading DTC from car. But in config file there is only:


```
"BMW.Rheingold.Programming.PsdzDataPath" value="..\..\..\PSdZ\data_swi"/
```
1] tthere is no such directory in ISTA-D
2] is this only folder for programming ( where the bin files are), but is there any param to tell , from where use data, during reading car ?

so the question is, shall change the ISTA config param to c:\data\psdzdata\swe or just c:\data\psdzdata , and will ISTA use that folder for reading diag error tree?


----------



## Curamrda (Aug 21, 2016)

double post


----------



## ceed7332 (Nov 10, 2017)

*SQLiteDBs french*

I searched 4.09.33 French SQLiteDBs but I can't found. Anyone can help me?
please ! ...

thanks


----------



## kupca (Aug 19, 2014)

Hello in download link is two file corrupted***8230; :-(

diagdocdb.sqlite
streamdataprimitive_OTHER.sqlite

Thanks Zdenek


----------



## kupca (Aug 19, 2014)

I download all files 4x with chrome, 5x with chrome in zip format, 1x megadownload and 6x with megasync. 

And finally it did 

Thanks.

Zdenek


----------



## Applementalist (Aug 24, 2015)

I want to update the program. Can i only replace the rheingold folder ?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Applementalist said:


> I want to update the program. Can i only replace the rheingold folder ?


Delete and replace. Update registry and run.


----------



## Dekb97 (Sep 2, 2017)

Hello guys. Can I get the link for the download?  Also, just a question; what am I required to do, when there's a new update out? Can I update it through the allready installed program, or do I have to delete it all of the PC, and download the new version? I know this has been asked and answered, but I didn't quite catch the answer since I'm not THAT into PC's - and from a foreign country :-D Almaretto said "Update registry and run" - what does that mean? Cheers, best regards, Dekb97


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Dekb97 said:


> Hello guys. Can I get the link for the download?  Also, just a question; what am I required to do, when there's a new update out? Can I update it through the allready installed program, or do I have to delete it all of the PC, and download the new version? I know this has been asked and answered, but I didn't quite catch the answer since I'm not THAT into PC's - and from a foreign country :-D Almaretto said "Update registry and run" - what does that mean? Cheers, best regards, Dekb97


Link is in first post of thread.

Standalone versions are usually delete and replace.

You can use download new bases and use ISTALauncherConsole with deltas to update SQLiteDB, BLP, and SDP.

Run Regfix.reg to make changes to registry. Run as is launch program.


----------



## Dekb97 (Sep 2, 2017)

thank you mate


----------



## dbworld4k (Apr 25, 2005)

What's the latest version? I'm wondering if I should update from 4.04.12.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

dbworld4k said:


> What's the latest version? I'm wondering if I should update from 4.04.12.


4.11.22. Only update if you are having trouble identifying car or working on newer chassis (eg, G-series). Otherwise, no real advantage.


----------



## Dekb97 (Sep 2, 2017)

In step 2, it says "download the rest of the packages". What's "the rest"? Can anyone tell me? Thank you on beforehand guys. Coming from a guy that's having a hell of a time trying to download this stuff in the right order etc. cause my english is poor. Also, I wonder. There's two installation guides from this forum. One is named "ISTA+ Installation Guide", while one is named "GUIDE TO ISTA+". Which one of those two should I use with the link from this thread? If it is the "ISTA+ Installation Guide", should I follow the steps from the top, or should I follow the steps from where it says ***NEW***? I am sorry for all those questions guys, but as you might've figured allready, I'm not that great at this stuff. Thank you very much, appriciate the help.


----------



## ehagerty (Aug 8, 2012)

Almaretto, h do you get the file if you do not have a Mega account? It only allows 9.7 gb. Must you purchase an account?


----------



## mrashton (Apr 30, 2012)

ehagerty said:


> Almaretto, how do you get the file if you do not have a Mega account? It only allows 9.7 gb. Must you purchase an account?


Use Megadownloader 1.7 rather than the direct browser based download and download over 2 days. There is a daily limit with Mega.

Do a web search for Megadownloader 1.7, download, and install on your Windows computer.

You could also buy a 1 month subscription to Mega.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

ehagerty said:


> Almaretto, how do you get the file if you do not have a Mega account? It only allows 9.7 gb. Must you purchase an account?


You do not. You could use other sites, but Mega account is free and premium account costs almost nothing. Do not waste time (and money) trying to download for free.


----------



## jrain (Mar 13, 2018)

Again you are a wealth of info and sharing , I really need to get a new lap top or some portable unit , but you have to understand I am of the carburator generation , So it takes me a long time to figure all this out as far as downloading and obtaining software but once I have It I can use it ,its just getting it is the hard part. Now I need to go find a cheepo portable computor of some sort that will be able to run all this software and the other software I have to load for my motorcycles and I just installed a FI system in my 68 c10 pick up that needs some tuning and also a Gm camaro Ls series engine conversion im doing in my 69 firebird.


----------



## ehagerty (Aug 8, 2012)

Almaretto said:


> You do not. You could use other sites, but Mega account is free and premium account costs almost nothing. Do not waste time (and money) trying to download for free.


Got the files...thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Rieger (Jun 21, 2015)

Hi

What last Ista-P??

Torrent please


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Rieger said:


> Hi
> 
> What last Ista-P??
> 
> ...


Wrong thread.

ISTA-P 3.64.2, ISTA+ 4.11.3x


----------



## mariogb (Aug 3, 2017)

Hi, it is possible only actualice daten of ispi? or i need to install new ista-p and ista+. can you send me the link of it?
thanks


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

mariogb said:


> Hi, it is possible only actualice daten of ispi? or i need to install new ista-p and ista+. can you send me the link of it?
> thanks


Daten comes from ISTA-P. This is an ISTA+ thread. What you see is what you get in OP.


----------



## zvizdic (Jan 5, 2016)

Finally managed to properly install ISTA+ 
Like I mentioned in previous post could not get K+Dcan cable to work but ENET cable worked .
I think after many driver installations what really helped is downloading Standard Tools 2.12 EasyTools could not install cable drivers properly.


----------



## xaver1002 (Jan 28, 2017)

NVM, wrong thread anyways


----------



## jgoens (Jul 28, 2014)

I was trying to download the files, but Mega has such a limit that it will take me days, if not weeks. How are you guys doing it? Or you all have big packages for large downloads.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

jgoens said:


> I was trying to download the files, but Mega has such a limit that it will take me days, if not weeks. How are you guys doing it? Or you all have big packages for large downloads.


You can sign up for account for very little and you will not have to wait.


----------



## Curamrda (Aug 21, 2016)

does anybody with Bitdefender reporting a trojan in ISTAGUI.cfg file?

it doesnt look like standard config file. It is some script. I cant run the ISTA now :/


----------



## serdarka (Jul 13, 2016)

jgoens said:


> I was trying to download the files, but Mega has such a limit that it will take me days, if not weeks. How are you guys doing it? Or you all have big packages for large downloads.


You can download VPS software which gives trial. Once you reach to limit just change your IP with VPS


----------



## serdarka (Jul 13, 2016)

Anyone has latest ISTA+ 4.12.12 ? please send me link

Thank you


----------



## serdarka (Jul 13, 2016)

Curamrda said:


> does anybody with Bitdefender reporting a trojan in ISTAGUI.cfg file?
> 
> it doesnt look like standard config file. It is some script. I cant run the ISTA now :/


At Bitdefender restore ISTAGUI.cfg from quarantine and add it to whitelist.


----------



## Heje (May 23, 2018)

I just installed the program, everything seems to work.
The car is recognized, I can make a diagnosis, clear the defaults but I get an error message about the installation.
I downloaded the files again but the error persists.
Any help will be welcome


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Heje said:


> I just installed the program, everything seems to work.
> The car is recognized, I can make a diagnosis, clear the defaults but I get an error message about the installation.
> I downloaded the files again but the error persists.
> Any help will be welcome


 cannot help if you do not share error.


----------



## Burning2nd (Aug 26, 2010)

gonna check this out.. interested in using Rhiengold... basically a new INPA or Ebidea/gt1

but no programming for the e60 eh?


----------



## Heje (May 23, 2018)

@Alamaretto: Ah yes of course, I attach a picture of the screen at the moment the error this product.
I reinstalled, clean the registers, executed RCleaner, but no effect.


----------



## igrik72 (Nov 1, 2016)

Anyone has latest ISTA+ 4.12.12 ? please send me link

Thank you


----------



## igrik72 (Nov 1, 2016)

Anyone has latest ISTA+ 4.12.12 ? please send me link

Thank you


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

igrik72 said:


> Anyone has latest ISTA+ 4.12.12 ? please send me link
> 
> Thank you


That is not the latest.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

jeepo23 said:


> Is it worth updating ISTA? I am currently running 4.03...
> 
> Any benefits in the newer version?


Depends on the cars to which you are connecting.


----------



## jeepo23 (Nov 18, 2011)

Almaretto said:


> Depends on the cars to which you are connecting.


08 E83, which is an X3.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

jeepo23 said:


> 08 E83, which is an X3.


Advantages:

Program continues to run quicker
More tests and color pictures.
Disadvantages

Larger (20GB --> ~35GB)
Lost 'Basic Features'


----------



## jeepo23 (Nov 18, 2011)

Almaretto said:


> Advantages:
> 
> 
> Program continues to run quicker
> ...


Damn, I like the program being faster. But your saying basic basic features is gone as in if you want to view the repair procedures without actually connecting your car that is gone?

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

jeepo23 said:


> Damn, I like the program being faster. But your saying basic basic features is gone as in if you want to view the repair procedures without actually connecting your car that is gone?


You can still pull up information disconnected by entering VIN.


----------



## jeepo23 (Nov 18, 2011)

Almaretto said:


> You can still pull up information disconnected by entering VIN.


Ah ok so by VIN not just by going through and selecting year, model, series etc?

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

jeepo23 said:


> Ah ok so by VIN not just by going through and selecting year, model, series etc?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


Correct.


----------



## weebyx (May 14, 2018)

Almaretto said:


> That is not the latest.


Is there a version that contains data for F30 from 04/18 or later ?

I-Step F020-18-03-520

And is it possible to get a link to download ? The one available in the first thread is 4.10.12 data up until 02/18.

Thanks


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

weebyx said:


> Is there a version that contains data for F30 from 04/18 or later ?
> 
> I-Step F020-18-03-520
> 
> ...


There are newer versions on other sites. Older ones will still read newer cars.


----------



## ronan83 (Jun 30, 2016)

Hello,
May I have the link for ISTA+ please.
Thanks


----------



## mrashton (Apr 30, 2012)

Look on page 1 of this thread for the download link.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

ronan83 said:


> Hello,
> May I have the link for ISTA+ please.
> Thanks


 this is no request thread. Link in op.


----------



## ronan83 (Jun 30, 2016)

OK Almaretto. I have seen the link now. Sorry.


----------



## Vanduara37 (Nov 16, 2017)

In installation instructions it states,

"VCRedist (BOTH x64
AND x32) from Microsoft using links provided in the ***8220;VC Redist Links***8221; document. Note,
both x64 and x32 versions are required to be installed for x64 systems."

But the links highlighted in the VC Redlist are x64 and x86, I cannot see any links for x32 or am I missing something (like a brain)


----------



## Vanduara37 (Nov 16, 2017)

In installation instructions it states,

"VCRedist (BOTH x64
AND x32) from Microsoft using links provided in the “VC Redist Links” document. Note,
both x64 and x32 versions are required to be installed for x64 systems."

But the links highlighted in the VC Redlist are x64 and x86, I cannot see any links for x32 or am I missing something (like a brain)


----------



## Starmanager (Feb 28, 2015)

X86 is the correct Name for the 32bit versions.


----------



## jameszhang (Oct 13, 2018)

I got the error message:

"The vehicle identification number (VIN) entered is not valid and / or not assigned. Re-enter the vehicle identification number (VIN) of the vehicle."

Click "OK"

Then "The recognized vehicle type is not licensed for the current dealer data. Diagnosis on this specific vehicle type is not allowed. The diagnosis session will be aborted."


----------



## jameszhang (Oct 13, 2018)

jameszhang said:


> I got the error message:
> 
> "The vehicle identification number (VIN) entered is not valid and / or not assigned. Re-enter the vehicle identification number (VIN) of the vehicle."
> 
> ...


Looks like this version ISTA only covers vehicles up to 2018 Feb. How about vehicles after 2018 Feb? Need to wait for the updated version? Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BoostinE90 (Mar 27, 2017)

Looks like the ista link isn***8217;t available anymore as it says no longer available on mega. Could someone please repost it or send me if. Thanks a ton


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

jameszhang said:


> Looks like this version ISTA only covers vehicles up to 2018 Feb. How about vehicles after 2018 Feb? Need to wait for the updated version? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ISTA+ 4.13.41.16756 covers recent vehicles.



BoostinE90 said:


> Looks like the ista link isn't available anymore as it says no longer available on mega. Could someone please repost it or send me if. Thanks a ton


Link is fine.


----------



## jameszhang (Oct 13, 2018)

Almaretto said:


> ISTA+ 4.13.41.16756 covers recent vehicles.
> 
> Link is fine.


ISTA+ 4.13.41.16756 where to download this version? The link is 4.10 version. Many thanks.


----------



## 478308 (Jan 4, 2016)

hello what cable recommend for ISTA ?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

AugustBMW said:


> hello what cable recommend for ISTA ?


It depends on Goal. 

ICOM works for all. 
ENET for Fxx/Ixx/Gxx-series for diagnostics if fine.
K+DCAN for E-series for diagnostics is fine. Though, does not read Voltage like ENET & ICOM.
ICOM needed to program Fxx/Ixx/Gxx-series.


----------



## Vanduara37 (Nov 16, 2017)

Is it possible to install Ista to an external hard drive and use on laptop ? It is taking up all my internal hard drive space.

John


----------



## Vanduara37 (Nov 16, 2017)

?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Vanduara37 said:


> Is it possible to install Ista to an external hard drive and use on laptop ? It is taking up all my internal hard drive space.
> 
> John


Native: No.
Standalone: Yes.


----------



## Vanduara37 (Nov 16, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> Native: No.
> Standalone: Yes.


Thanks, could you assist me with the standalone option ?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Vanduara37 said:


> Thanks, could you assist me with the standalone option ?


Link from this thread is standalone.


----------



## Vanduara37 (Nov 16, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> Link from this thread is standalone.


How do I install it to external hard drive ? I tried but application will not open,

John


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Vanduara37 said:


> How do I install it to external hard drive ? I tried but application will not open,
> 
> John


That usually means you did not install in the correct place, incorrect registry entry, or missing prerequisite software.


----------



## Nachos23 (Sep 1, 2010)

quick clarification please. in installation instructions, it says the following:

For x64 based systems, install .NET from "NET Framework" and VCRedist (BOTH x64
AND x32) from Microsoft using links provided in the "VC Redist Links" document. Note,
both x64 and x32 versions are required to be installed for x64 systems.

-On x32 systems, only install the x32 bit versions and vs90_piaredist.exe

so for 64 bit systems, do we still install VS90 or is that only for 32bit systems only?

reinstalling as I got dBase error when I installed first time. 

Installed the VS90 the first time as well.... thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Nachos23 said:


> Installed the VS90 the first time as well.... thoughts?
> 
> Thanks!


yes, install.


----------



## Nachos23 (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks for clarification. Assumed I was supposed to but since I had dbase issues first time I wanted to be certain.... lol

Sent from my SM-G965W using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Nachos23 (Sep 1, 2010)

Almaretto said:


> yes, install.


it's up and running! thx!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Nachos23 said:


> it's up and running! thx!


:thumbup:


----------



## Vanduara37 (Nov 16, 2017)

The issue I am having is when installing Mikes easy tools I am getting this error ?


----------



## Nachos23 (Sep 1, 2010)

Vanduara37 said:


> The issue I am having is when installing Mikes easy tools I am getting this error ?


I got same message but already have those USB drivers installed from another auto diagnosis program... is it possible you already have them installed?

Sent from my SM-G965W using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## GBXRS (Nov 23, 2018)

*Do I need a database update?*

I have just got my new M2 Competition but when I try to put the last 7 characters of the Vin into Ista+ it goes of to identify the car but comes back saying works for a while then comes back with 
The vehicle identification number (VIN) entered is not valid and/or not assigned.

Re-enter the vehicle identification number (VIN) of the vehicle.

This is an August 2018 build car. Do I need some sort of update?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

GBXRS said:


> I have just got my new M2 Competition but when I try to put the last 7 characters of the Vin into Ista+ it goes of to identify the car but comes back saying works for a while then comes back with
> The vehicle identification number (VIN) entered is not valid and/or not assigned.
> 
> Re-enter the vehicle identification number (VIN) of the vehicle.
> ...


Recent releases be longer allow last seven.


----------



## Vanduara37 (Nov 16, 2017)

Nachos23 said:


> Vanduara37 said:
> 
> 
> > The issue I am having is when installing Mikes easy tools I am getting this error ?
> ...


Looks like you***8217;re correct, I continued with install and all was ok.


----------



## BlackEfour6 (Sep 21, 2010)

Almaretto,
I have followed these instructions step by step on Windows 10 x64 AMD A10... I was able to open the desktop icon ISTAGUI.exe and input the license key and dealer code, program closed. Now Step 9, I am not able to reopen ISTAGUI.exe. I get the message if I would like to have the program make changes to my computer, I click "yes" and the message goes away and then nothing after that, the program will not load.

I then deleted the Rheingold folder and ran the RCleanerV4.4.exe and then started over from step 3 and the same thing is happening.

Any idea what's causing this issue?


----------



## eseny (Apr 13, 2016)

artekniem said:


> Hi, From the download link above, I downloaded and successfully installed all the files and performed all the steps in the ISTA+ Installation Instructions pdf. However, when I tried to run ISTAGUI.exe, my McAfee virus scanner quarantined the file ISTAGUI.cfg, saying that it contains a Trojan Horse called RDN/Generic.hbg . Thus, I cannot run ISTA due to being corrupted with a nasty Trojan. If anybody knows where I can acquire these files elsewhere, please let me know!


I realize this was from last year, but did you or anyone find a solution or determine if real threat? ?


----------



## ASC073 (May 5, 2019)

*Ista/+ & ista/p*

After reading a lots of post I got a question:

Does possible to install on same computer
ISTA/+ for work with F10 and F30
ISTA/P for work with E70

Or maybe some another solution, please.
Thank you:thumbup:


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

ASC073 said:


> After reading a lots of post I got a question:
> 
> Does possible to install on same computer
> ISTA/+ for work with F10 and F30
> ...


Yes, as long as computer has space.


----------



## ASC073 (May 5, 2019)

*ISTA/+ Version*

Which version of ISTA/+ in link for download?


----------



## ChilliBeef (Mar 2, 2016)

Hi all,

I've been having a hard time trying to find an answer to my question:

Do I have to use an older version of ISTA for my 2001 E39 540i? I believe I have version 4.05 (or something like that) and the only problem I encounter is that it says all the computers in the car show no fault errors, even though I actually do (INPA, PA Soft, an Autel code scanner all show it). Also, there are no options for me to do any sort of individual tests on any components on my car (I'm mainly wanting to test my VANOS solenoids).

Do I need an older version of ISTA? Or, does the latest version fix this problem I'm facing?


----------



## damnet (Sep 11, 2014)

Maverik259 said:


> forgive me. I did not realized nor is it explained very well that their are 2 different guides.
> 
> ok so i've downloaded and deleted this thing 3x now and i keep getting the
> 
> ...


I know it's been a while since you posted but I had this same issue. Turns out that I did not originally unzip the Rheingold.7z to C:\ root but to a subdirectory. After I unzipped to the C:\ drive as "recommended" in the directions, the Database Error (...Please check DSS #00046632EN...) went away. Note that the default language was not set in the ISTA program.


----------



## czachari (Sep 28, 2005)

*Getting error NET-0015: HOST NOT FOUND*

When I try to use ISTA-D and perform vehicle identification.

INPA dots show up black and ignition dot responds to ignition on/off.

I do see a couple of  inconsistencies between what I see in the pdf instructions vs what the installer did.
on step 4 it says to check that OBD.INI has Port=Com9
Right underneath it shows Hardware=OBD
My OBD.INI shows Hardware=USB

I left Port=Com1 since that's where the cable is installed in Device Manager, not need to re-assign it.

The other difference is that the Rheingold screenshot in the PDF is of a different version. 
It shows VCI Config Tab which has the Interface type but in my Rheingold the tab is named Vehicle Interface. I don't think this matters though.

When I look in EDIABAS.INI in c:\rheingold\Ediabas\bin, the interface is set to REMOTE

Should that be set to STD:OBD ?


----------



## amiralshoq (Jul 30, 2016)

*please help for installing ista 4.10*

I downloaded all the programs in the first post as in the picture and after installation I got this error appears as in the picture


----------



## czachari (Sep 28, 2005)

*This was fixed*



czachari said:


> When I try to use ISTA-D and perform vehicle identification.
> 
> INPA dots show up black and ignition dot responds to ignition on/off.
> 
> ...


By copying the good EDIABAS.INI from C:\EDIABAS\BIN to C:\RHEINGOLD\EDIABAS\BIN.
The EDIABAS.INI in C:\RHEINGOLD\EDIABAS\BIN was a total mess, not suited for kdcan.


----------



## tstiglich (May 22, 2015)

Stuck on Step 7:where can I download Ista-prog-x64.reg, Ista-prog-x86.reg. And if from Mega, how?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

tstiglich said:


> Stuck on Step 7:where can I download Ista-prog-x64.reg, Ista-prog-x86.reg. And if from Mega, how?


You either have 32-bit or 64-bit Windows. You do not need both registry files.


----------



## Gav_328t (Dec 1, 2019)

Delete me, posted in the wrong thread


----------



## Gav_328t (Dec 1, 2019)

Delete me, posted in the wrong thread


----------



## nashville_bill (Dec 5, 2019)

Note to Reclaimer.

THANKS FOR YOUR INFORMATION ON THIS SOFTWARE INSTALLATION.

WORKED FIRST TIME!

Nashville_Bill


----------



## nashville_bill (Dec 5, 2019)

Note to Reclaimer.

THANKS FOR YOUR INFORMATION ON THIS SOFTWARE INSTALLATION.

WORKED FIRST TIME!

Nashville_Bill


----------



## Ticket (Aug 29, 2016)

amiralshoq said:


> I downloaded all the programs in the first post as in the picture and after installation I got this error appears as in the picture


I get the same error, anyone knows how to resolve this?


----------



## maaii (May 17, 2019)

Try to set to "False" on regedit

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\BMWGroup\ISPI\Rheingold]
"BMW.Rheingold.Programming.ExpertMode"="True"
"BMW.Rheingold.Programming.Enabled"="True"


----------



## rambalu80 (Apr 5, 2007)

tstiglich said:


> Stuck on Step 7:where can I download Ista-prog-x64.reg, Ista-prog-x86.reg. And if from Mega, how?


Did you find these files? I'm looking for Ista-prog-x64.reg and 4.01.36 standalone reg fix (x64) with no luck. Would welcome any guidance on where I can download these files. Thanks!


----------



## AsmirV8 (Jan 11, 2015)

Hello,

I'm looking for Ista 4.07.XX MEGA Link. Does somebody have this.
thanks


----------



## AsmirV8 (Jan 11, 2015)

Hello,

I'm looking for Ista 4.07.XX MEGA Link. Does somebody have this.
thanks
EDIT: Double Post however


----------



## tstiglich (May 22, 2015)

eseny said:


> I realize this was from last year, but did you or anyone find a solution or determine if real threat? ?


Had the same problem. McAfee quarantined ISTAGUI.cfg. Also have Avast running. Avast does not detect a problem. I removed McAfee, but have yet to run ISTA.

Any others?


----------



## robert_wsm (Dec 9, 2019)

*Ista+*



Ticket said:


> I get the same error, anyone knows how to resolve this?


Anyone found a solution to this error? I get the same on 2015 X3 F25/N47. Running ISTA+ installed apparently problem free on ENET. Software communicates w/ car, correctly identifies car - yet fails following through all the test modules and disables programming mode. Despite error message, have registered new battery, yet won't allow me change new Ah's (skips Ah user input). Thanks for any suggestions!!!


----------



## jsphconnell (Jan 2, 2020)

Hi all, Trying to download now. Can download all parts except Rheingold.7z.003. For some reason Mega is erroring on this file. Keeps saying temporary error, retrying but getting no where.
Tried jdownloader, megadownloader and even a paid account but no joy.
If someone has the file somewhere else can they let me know?
Thanks


----------



## jsphconnell (Jan 2, 2020)

Double post - sorry


----------



## robert_wsm (Dec 9, 2019)

jsphconnell said:


> Hi all, Trying to download now. Can download all parts except Rheingold.7z.003. For some reason Mega is erroring on this file. Keeps saying temporary error, retrying but getting no where.
> Tried jdownloader, megadownloader and even a paid account but no joy.
> If someone has the file somewhere else can they let me know?
> Thanks


Just follow .pdf instructions to the letter (note download complaints). It will work - give it 8 to 12 hrs and hit "reset" in mega app to try again. You don't want to use a .part file sourced from a different computer...


----------



## baller16 (Jan 3, 2020)

Does this version still include German language? In the first post it says: "Version Info - includes English & German DB's." but in the Installation guide under system requirements it says otherwise: "This version includes English Databases only. If other languages are required, add to SQLiteDBs folder, which will need more space." 

So does this version still include German texts? If not, where can i get them?

And does this version still include the repair manuals? Someone mentioned in this thread that some might manuals might have been removed in newer versions?!

Thank you so much!!


----------



## HerbP (Jul 5, 2009)

Ticket said:


> I get the same error, anyone knows how to resolve this?


Just ignore this error, everything will work just fine.


----------



## apfelman (Sep 24, 2015)

I need the latest version of ISTA D.

Can someone help me?


----------



## easperhe (Jan 6, 2020)

tstiglich said:


> Had the same problem. McAfee quarantined ISTAGUI.cfg. Also have Avast running. Avast does not detect a problem. I removed McAfee, but have yet to run ISTA.
> 
> Any others?


All,

I've just started to experiment with BMW diagnostic software and was looking to work with ISTA-D. But as a few others have mentioned, McAfee is warning me that ISTAGUI.cfg is a trojan. That said, it seems like others are running without issue. Has anyone had virus issues after using ISTA?


----------



## HerbP (Jul 5, 2009)

You should disable your virus program will loading ISTA, & tell McAfee to just let it run. It will not load without this GUI.


----------



## B3biturbo (Jan 6, 2020)

hi, looking for ISTA P , thanks for help !


----------



## raven_b21 (Jan 30, 2020)

I apologize if this has been answered already as I'm still reading through all 16 pages but there is no prerequisite in the mega folder or the other zip files that I can find.


----------



## ivanoviskie (Dec 19, 2019)

After I installed the EDIABAS the windows prompted me to install a device driver, but the installation process stops as shown in the picture. What is the problem? 
I am using win10 pro and I will be using the ENET cable.


----------



## rambalu80 (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm still looking for Ista-prog-x64.reg and 4.01.36 standalone reg fix (x64) with no luck. IS there anyone here who can share these files?


----------



## David.W (Sep 8, 2005)

I have downloaded and installed Ista on my laptop. Also installed Inpa. I'm using a Chinese K+DCAN USB cable.

Inpa works perfectly. I can communicate with my car (E65) and see all modules.

Ista launches without issue and I can navigate within it but it is unable to communicate with my car (comes back fairly quickly with a message window... unable to connect with car). 
I use Com1 for Inpa and change to Com9 for Ista.
I've edited Ediabas.ini and OBD.ini per instructions. 
Don't know how to go about troubleshooting this and reluctant to reload everything since Ista appears to working fine just not communicating. Would appreciate some help...

Looking in the Ista log files I see... - failed with api error: 28:IFH-0018: INITIALIZATION ERROR

-UPDATE-'
I changed everything to COM1 but also found what I believe was an error in OBD.INI i had 'Hardware=USB' under com port setting and changed this to 'Hardware=OBD'
And now it works!


----------



## Bursuc1980 (Jan 22, 2018)

Almaretto said:


> You mean the one in the OP called *CLICK TO DOWNLOAD*?


Hi Almareto. download all the files.extract rheingold.7z.01 give me the rheingold file but i dont know where to extract 7z.2 and 7z.3?
any ideas?


----------



## Bursuc1980 (Jan 22, 2018)

brattanek said:


> During diagnostic i get this info
> 
> 
> 
> ...


did you fix it?
how?


----------



## lsalopek (Mar 5, 2020)

*ISTA/P error*

hello

After installing ISTA/P from some free site I am getting this error. Can someone help me with this issue.
Thank you


----------



## minipseiko (Mar 12, 2020)

Ticket said:


> I get the same error, anyone knows how to resolve this?


Same error now, Win 10, x64 system.

Worked initially with service plan listed.

Installed e-sys and launcher next
Then tried itool radar install but java update created some problem with launcher pro install.

Then the above problem was noted when connecting to the car, completes everything but test and does not list service plan anymore.

I have done the regedit but haven't reconnected to car yet.

Any other recommendations if it fails?

Is there a preferred order to instal BMW tools 2.1.2, esys, ista+?
Better alternatives to itool radar to reserve ip for esys? 
Best 64 bit to install on? Win 7 or win 10?


----------



## minipseiko (Mar 12, 2020)

In some instances, where connection errors occur, you also need to edit the EDIABAS.ini located at ~\Rheingold\Ediabas\BIN and update your interface type

Do I need to edit it for an ethernet connection, it was not listed to alter it in the setup instructions


----------



## DeltaDelta (Mar 14, 2020)

Hi, Please is possible database version in italian language? Thanks.


----------



## Iceman007 (Jul 26, 2014)

I have downloaded all the files and ISTA+ seems to be working fine could do everything I wanted except Programing. I do get the message "The Programming system could not be initialised. The ISTA instalation may be damaged or incorectly configured. Reinstall ISTA. If problems presist."

Is this this due to the PSDZData_Lite?

If I want to update ISTA+ 4.10 with new latest PSDZData_Full then do I just delete the old folder and copy the latest into the same directory?


----------



## Iceman007 (Jul 26, 2014)

Thanks in advance for assistance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Iceman007 said:


> I have downloaded all the files and ISTA+ seems to be working fine could do everything I wanted except Programing. I do get the message "The Programming system could not be initialised. The ISTA instalation may be damaged or incorectly configured. Reinstall ISTA. If problems presist."
> 
> Is this this due to the PSDZData_Lite?
> 
> If I want to update ISTA+ 4.10 with new latest PSDZData_Full then do I just delete the old folder and copy the latest into the same directory?


No, you have ISTA+ only. You need ISTA+ with SDP, which are the Programming Files.


----------



## Iceman007 (Jul 26, 2014)

*Sdp*

Thanks


----------



## HerbP (Jul 5, 2009)

shawnsheridan said:


> No, you have ISTA+ only. You need ISTA+ with SDP, which are the Programming Files.


Shawn,

Please explain this a little further if you don't mind. If SDP are the same as ISTA P for the E Series model, does this effect the F or G series? This is the 1st I have heard of this, as I have not done any programming as of yey.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

HerbP said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Please explain this a little further if you don't mind. If SDP are the same as ISTA P for the E Series model, does this effect the F or G series? This is the 1st I have heard of this, as I have not done any programming as of yey.


ISTA/D became ISTA+ (Rheingold). ISTA+ is Diagnosis for all Series and if it includes the SDP package, it's Programming for F/I/G Series. ISTA/P is E-Series Programming only now.

Some people package ISTA+ without the SDP Package as it is 100+ GB, and many do not need it as they are doing Diagnosis only and no Programming.



The BLP package is logistics - i.e. FAFP plus KIS tables.

And the SQLiteDB's are the Language Packs.


----------



## Cabobimmer2 (Apr 15, 2020)

Everything looks ok. but When I get to the scrren passing the license, it asks me for ISIS information. What is supposed to be there? number one? thanks


----------



## hottroc (Apr 4, 2020)

*Update links*

Hi, the links in the first post point to version 4.10.15.15600 but looks like version 4.22 (at least) is available. Is there a way to update from within the program, or otherwise where can the updated version be downloaded from please?
Might be an idea to update the first post as I spent hours downloading yesterday.


----------



## Loewe (Apr 24, 2020)

First of all thank you guys for posting this and give us the software in easiest way possible. 

I've managed to download and install everything. On desktop now I have NCS Dummy , NCS Expert, Tool32, WinKFP, ISTAGUI which is openning error free, BMW Coding Tool and INPA.

I am waiting for an ENET cable ordered from ebay.

I tried to open BMW Coding(but received some error) because the only reason I am installing these is for being able to code my F10 2012 

Which app should I use in order to have access and code my F10 ?

Thank you.


----------



## Loewe (Apr 24, 2020)

@Cabobimmer2 

Just type 1 and continue . Then follow the steps in the PDF provided.


----------



## boadly (Aug 26, 2018)

Step 7 in the installation guide states:
From the Mega site, download and run the following two registry files: 
o Ista-prog-x64.reg
o Ista-prog-x86.reg
As I have a 64 bit system I'm assuming I only need the x64 file. Maybe I just don't know how to search on the Mega site but I've been trying to find this file for hours with no luck. I see this has been asked before in this thread but there was no response. Can anyone help? Thanks in advance.


----------



## boadly (Aug 26, 2018)

Step 7 in the installation guide states:
From the Mega site, download and run the following two registry files: 
o Ista-prog-x64.reg
o Ista-prog-x86.reg
As I have a 64 bit system I'm assuming I only need the x64 file. Maybe I just don't know how to search on the Mega site but I've been trying to find this file for hours with no luck. I see this has been asked before in this thread but there was no response. Can anyone help? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Loewe (Apr 24, 2020)

boadly said:


> Step 7 in the installation guide states:
> From the Mega site, download and run the following two registry files:
> o Ista-prog-x64.reg
> o Ista-prog-x86.reg
> As I have a 64 bit system I'm assuming I only need the x64 file. Maybe I just don't know how to search on the Mega site but I've been trying to find this file for hours with no luck. I see this has been asked before in this thread but there was no response. Can anyone help? Thanks in advance.


Those 2 files are located in the
4.10 folder. You should already have them if you downloaded everything from the pinned folder and extracted it.


----------



## Ticket (Aug 29, 2016)

hottroc said:


> Hi, the links in the first post point to version 4.10.15.15600 but looks like version 4.22 (at least) is available.


Yep, I am also looking for the newest (?) Version 4.22, if someone knows where to download it, a link would be appreciated.
Having problems deleting my errors in my G-series with 4.10.


----------



## loolik (May 28, 2020)

Ticket said:


> Yep, I am also looking for the newest (?) Version 4.22, if someone knows where to download it, a link would be appreciated.
> Having problems deleting my errors in my G-series with 4.10.


Hi https://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5893174;)


----------



## kevinjmkelly (Apr 9, 2017)

Does anyone have a copy of a clean istagui.cfg file they can paste into the thread. It would be in the blow directory:
\Rheingold\TesterGUI\bin\Release
If it is not readable text then it is likely malware.
My AV/Malware program flagged mine.


----------



## kevinjmkelly (Apr 9, 2017)

Does anyone have a copy of a clean istagui.cfg file they can paste into the thread. It would be in the blow directory:
\Rheingold\TesterGUI\bin\Release
If it is not readable text then it is likely malware.
My AV/Malware program flagged mine.


----------



## alsamaraee (Jun 28, 2016)

Hi,
Does anyone have link for latest ISTA ?


----------



## Unspec (May 25, 2019)

Is it okay to use a newer version of psdzdata with an older version of ISTA? Or should you only stick with the packaged one?


----------



## DrPlatoCynic (Feb 22, 2020)

*external drive*

Can I install and run ISTA on an external drive or does it have to be on the boot drive?

if there is a better link I would appreciate that too... Cheers!


----------



## RAHuis (Jun 9, 2020)

First of all, thank you very much for the download package. I have downloaded it and installed it. It works fine.

The things I ran into during installation, and are possibly already discussed here:
1. During installation the guide says at some point that you should put a "1" wenn the install ask for a Garage. It did not aks for a Garage but asked for ISIS or something simular. There I entered "1" because it was simply the next step so I figured ISIS meant Garage. Did not get in any problems there so I probable figured correctly.
2. I wanted to follow the manual to the letter. So I changed the COM port (using K+DCAN Cable) to 9. At some point you have to edit the OBD.ini file at C:\EDIABAS\BIN\OBD.INI to ajust the COM port. Then I found that I don't have a OBD.ini file. So, skiped this step. But ISTA would not connect to the car. I then set the COM port to 1. And now it's working fine.

I just love my new toy. Thanks a lot!


----------



## x5here (Jun 13, 2020)

*No download ISTA+*

Hello, I am having trouble downloading ISTA+ software from the link posted on the start of this thread. The download just does not start and keeps trying on mega.nz website. I see posts as recent as yesterday posted about successful download and installation of the software. I am wondering what am I doing wrong and if there is some different link that I need to use for download.

Thanks


----------



## x5here (Jun 13, 2020)

x5here said:


> Hello, I am having trouble downloading ISTA+ software from the link posted on the start of this thread. The download just does not start and keeps trying on mega.nz website. I see posts as recent as yesterday posted about successful download and installation of the software. I am wondering what am I doing wrong and if there is some different link that I need to use for download.
> 
> Thanks


Never mind on my previous post. Download works on different computer so something odd on one of our computers.


----------



## 3some (Jun 10, 2020)

Hi,
Does anyone has the link for ISTA+ with SDP to be used with G21 ?
Thanks!


----------



## 3some (Jun 10, 2020)

Hi,
Does anyone has the link for ISTA+ with SDP to be used with G21 ?
Thanks!


----------



## jeepo23 (Nov 18, 2011)

What is the latest version of ISTA/D? Only need it for E-chassis diagnostic. The files in the mega link appear to have been last modified in 2018..Is this the last version?


----------



## RAHuis (Jun 9, 2020)

I don't know if it is the latest version, I do know it works fine on my E92 (330xD)


----------



## Quandary (Dec 22, 2015)

Thanks for helping to get ISTA+. The instructions were great so far. (If you're running VMWare, you can leave the ipaddress blank as DHCP in windows and bridge the LAN connector with ENET.)

Based on this thread, i downloaded and installed ISTA+ 4.10.15. It works on my X5 F15 with an ENET cable to do diagnosis. However, there are a couple things that are not clear.
1) The language data version is blank. I also suspect that i am missing instructions inside the application for the steps (which i see in youtube videos). Is this a separate download? How can i check if I have the correct file?
2) The SDP file seems to be a common question and seems to be required for F15 coding. I have a download link for pszdate lite 4.21.32 from this thread. How or where do i place these files?

I'm trying to re-calibrate my steering angle sensor.


----------



## Quandary (Dec 22, 2015)

Thanks for helping to get ISTA+. The instructions were great so far. (If you're running VMWare, you can leave the ipaddress blank as DHCP in windows and bridge the LAN connector with ENET.)

Based on this thread, i downloaded and installed ISTA+ 4.10.15. It works on my X5 F15 with an ENET cable to do diagnosis. However, there are a couple things that are not clear.
1) The language data version is blank. I also suspect that i am missing instructions inside the application for the steps (which i see in youtube videos). Is this a separate download? How can i check if I have the correct file?
2) The SDP file seems to be a common question and seems to be required for F15 coding. I have a download link for pszdate lite 4.21.32 from this thread. How or where do i place these files?

I'm trying to re-calibrate my steering angle sensor.


----------



## remi.berg2 (Jun 22, 2016)

Does anyone have a link to the newest ISTA+?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## subcool (May 11, 2019)

Hey, 
I want to apologize and thank everyone for their input. 

I am Stuck. I have tried this a few times- and I’m honestly not winning. I have browsed/read/followed/ and reformatted my computer WAYYYY too many times. BUT- after trying to do ODB Fusion, and no real help from that. I’m back to this. 

I am QUITE SURE i installed all this properly. Ive read across how E46’s cant diagnose. I ran across how E series need a special install. 
I have gone through the wooo’s of getting my ODB2 D-CAN to work. 

I. Am. At. A. Loss. 

When i plug in the reader, and go to Operation and Identify. Nothing comes up. If i tell it what my car is, it still does not try to identify. 

Meanwhile, If i use the NCS tools etc, they kinda work. They are usually in a different language. (Whether or not I change it to British English). 

Please HELP ~~~ 



I am running this via VirtualBox- and the USB is seen by the Windows 10 i am running.

I Setup to USB com port 1. 

I saw somewhere that VMWare needs an IP address? - 
Please help. Weeding and UNDERSTANDING all this stuff layed out is..... not working. 
I’m sorry for the complaint. I just really really really need this working.

Actual Car problem - Misfire 1-6. Visually checked DESA, cleaned and lubricated ICV. If i unplug the MAF - It runs. If i plug it in, she dies. 

Thank you. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## subcool (May 11, 2019)

kevinjmkelly said:


> Does anyone have a copy of a clean istagui.cfg file they can paste into the thread. It would be in the blow directory:
> \Rheingold\TesterGUI\bin\Release
> If it is not readable text then it is likely malware.
> My AV/Malware program flagged mine.


I would love a follow up- 
Most of the files come up as malware. Even the files needed to bypass needed things. 
Every time i mess with this program, i get crazy malware.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ysi (Oct 2, 2015)

*Connection problem with E70*

Hi all,
Does anybody can help to restore connection with E70.
I have ISTA+ for few years. Up to today works great. I used it with F10, F30 and E70. Just change cable and interface set up. Today, I tried to check fault code on my X5 E70 and got a message that can't establish connection. I tried 2 cables, got same result. Looks like problem with ini file or something else.:dunno:

But when I tried to connect with F series - no problem. Works perfectly.:thumbup:

Could somebody provide an advice how to restore connection with E series EDIABAS interface, PLEASE.


----------



## CmdrBond (Mar 4, 2020)

Firstly thank you - It took some time to download, but I got it all. I downloaded everything from Mega as a zip then extracted it all before I started the installation. Despite downloading the Rheingold files before running the unblocker, I had no issues with blocked files - was this because they were zipped then extracted?

Anyway - It's installed.

I had an error trying to install drivers after running the EDIBAS setup, but ISTA installed without error.

I currently have the following...


```
Package designation	Subsystem				Version		Date		Size
Rheingold		System					4.10.15.15600	07/08/2020
Rheingold		Data					R4.10.15	07/08/2020
Rheingold		Global Data				4.10.12		07/08/2020
Rheingold		Language Data				4.10.12		07/08/2020
Rheingold		ISTA Database				4.10.12		09/02/2018
Rheingold		ISTA DB StreamDataPrimitive DEDE	4.10.12		09/02/2018
Rheingold		ISTA DB StreamDataPrimitive ENGB	4.10.12		09/02/2018
Rheingold		ISTA DB StreamDataPrimitive OTHER	4.10.12		09/02/2018
Rheingold		ISTA DB XmlValuePrimitive DEDE		4.10.12		09/02/2018
Rheingold		ISTA DB XmlValuePrimitive ENGB		4.10.12		09/02/2018
Rheingold		ISTA DB XmlValuePrimitive OTHER		4.10.12		09/02/2018
Rheingold		ISTAGUI					4.10.15.15600	27/02/2018	 2973 kB
Rheingold		RheingoldCoreFramework			4.10.15.15600	27/02/2018	10885 kB
Rheingold		RheingoldSessionController		4.10.15.15600	27/02/2018	  441 kB
Rheingold		RheingoldPresentationFramework		4.10.15.15600	27/02/2018	 1362 kB
Rheingold		RheingoldFASTA				4.10.15.15600	27/02/2018	  958 kB
Rheingold		RheingoldDatabaseSQLiteConnector	4.10.15.15600	27/02/2018	  600 kB
Rheingold		RheingoldInfoProvider			4.10.15.15600	27/02/2018	  760 kB
Rheingold		RheingoldProgramming			4.10.15.15600	27/02/2018	  925 kB
```
How can I add the SDP files to this please?


----------



## Bikered (Aug 8, 2020)

Hi I'm new to this , but can I replace the rear ridehight sensors on my e53 and set them using ista+ ? Cheers


----------



## ady_e_n (May 15, 2019)

*ISTA not connecting on other cars*

Hi Guys, 
i know that this may not be the best place to ask this question but, do you know why ISTA-D might not work with other cars. I mean, it works fine with my own car (F07) but when i try to connect to other cars (tried on F10 and F30) it's remains stuck at "Identifying vehicle" screen and won't even read the VIN.

I figured that since my car was the first car that i connected ISTA-D to, that it might be a setting somewhere in the config files that will prevent me from connecting to other cars or just remember the last car it connected to.

Any ideas would be much appreciated. 
Regards
Elian.


----------



## X5Dinosaur (Feb 20, 2017)

Not sure if addressed already but there seems to be a large number of people who would like to program with this release and it is not mentioned anywhere that the SDP files as well as the psdz folders data and data_swi are missing. It would save everyone a great deal of pain if it was mentioned:
1. how to get the programming to work wit this release. 
2. that this release cannot program as it is . Regardless of weather the user has Enet or ICOM

feel free to correct me if im wrong.


----------



## X5Dinosaur (Feb 20, 2017)

double post


----------



## wrjose81 (Feb 7, 2017)

Hey guys, i've downloaded all the files and im stuck on step 4.
"Step 4: Assuming you extracted the file to the location suggested above, create desktop shortcut from “C:\ Rheingold\TesterGUI\bin\Release\ISTAGUI.exe”. If not, create the shortcut from the location you extracted the files to."

--When i extract the Rheingold.7z.001, theres only 1 single file named "Rheingold.7z.001" theres nothing else. I've also downloaded the other Rheingold files and when extracted, theres still only 1 single file those too. I tried extracting all 3 files at once using "Run as Admin" on 7zip but it creates 3 folders and only 1 single file on each


----------



## Alexm26 (Nov 29, 2020)

Just a question, pls.... is this the latest version of ISTA + ? .....Does it even matter if is not the latest, any benefits or not?


----------



## vladooo (9 mo ago)

Hi, can somebody send links with windows 10 compatible ista? thanks


----------



## Plasma (Jun 24, 2020)

Question, after the software is installed, can a vin be added before connecting to the vehicle? I'm getting an error that states:

*The vehicle identification number (VIN) entered is not valid and/or not assigned.

Re-enter the vehicle identification number (VIN) of the vehicle*

This is from a just installed version 4.22.13


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

vladooo said:


> Hi, can somebody send links with windows 10 compatible ista? thanks





Alexm26 said:


> Just a question, pls.... is this the latest version of ISTA + ? .....Does it even matter if is not the latest, any benefits or not?


PM sent ista+


----------



## siim138 (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi
please somebody can send me links with windows 10 compatible ISTA+


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

siim138 said:


> Hi
> please somebody can send me links with windows 10 compatible ISTA+


PM sent


----------



## koch92 (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi, can you please PM ISTA links to use in Windows 10. Thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

koch92 said:


> Hi, can you please PM ISTA links to use in Windows 10. Thanks


PM sent


----------



## CLBowman (12 mo ago)

Thanks for this! I got it all downloaded and partially working, but I got this error:
The programming system could not be initialised. The ISTA installation may be damaged or incorrectly configured. Reinstall ISTA. If problems persist, contact local support.
I am not sure how to proceed. I attempted to uninstall and reinstall ista, but it does not even show up in my programs on my pc. Can someone help me to troubleshoot this?


----------



## Artur1338 (Mar 23, 2017)

Thanks could you send me a dl?
Thanks


----------



## nikolamarkovic87 (8 mo ago)

Can someone send me dl link of Ista + , im using win7 pro 64bit
not mega one , Thanks


----------



## Karolis.arbaciauskas (8 mo ago)

Need ista+ for win 10 x64


----------



## Ziotek (8 mo ago)

Hi Adalbert_77,
Can u send me link for ISTA+ for WIN10 x64?


----------



## °°00°° (8 mo ago)

I need to do a bit of diagnostics.
Can I also have the DL link for ISTA on Win 10?
Thank you in advance!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Karolis.arbaciauskas said:


> Need ista+ for win 10 x64





Ziotek said:


> Hi Adalbert_77,
> Can u send me link for ISTA+ for WIN10 x64?





°°00°° said:


> I need to do a bit of diagnostics.
> Can I also have the DL link for ISTA on Win 10?
> Thank you in advance!


PM sent


----------



## 59er9er (8 mo ago)

Hi, I need ista+ for a win 11 machine so I can calibrate the new rear camera I installed on my i3. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

59er9er said:


> Hi, I need ista+ for a win 11 machine so I can calibrate the new rear camera I installed on my i3. Thank you in advance!


PM sent


----------



## JaysonGoh (9 mo ago)

Hi Adalbert_77

Can you send me the link to download ISTA+ for diagnose F and G series? Thanks a lot


----------



## Fredtr (8 mo ago)

I don't have torrent, can anyone send a mega link for ISTA D Windows 10 64. Thank-you.


----------



## Lenkka (Jan 22, 2020)

Is it possible to use this version of Ista+ to program f-series with enet cable, if I put these lines with pszdata full on my external disk.

<!-- Enable Programming -->
<add key="BMW.Rheingold.Programming.ExpertMode" value="true" /> 
<add key="BMW.Rheingold.Programming.Enabled" value="true" />
<add key="BMW.Rheingold.Programming.PsdzDataPath" value="D:\Data\psdzdata"/>
<add key="BMW.Rheingold.ISTAGUI.enableENETprogramming" value="true" />

Thanx Lenkka


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Djembejungler said:


> Can I get a download link to ista?
> 
> Thx


PM sent


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Lenkka said:


> Is it possible to use this version of Ista+ to program f-series with enet cable, if I put these lines with pszdata full on my external disk.
> 
> <!-- Enable Programming -->
> <add key="BMW.Rheingold.Programming.ExpertMode" value="true" />
> ...


better use esys with enet, very important charger, 70A min


----------



## robinhood2002 (8 mo ago)

Can I get a download link to ista for windows 10? Thank-you


----------



## BMVish (Dec 18, 2021)

Can I please get a link for ista+ download ?
Thank you !


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

robinhood2002 said:


> Can I get a download link to ista for windows 10? Thank-you





BMVish said:


> Can I please get a link for ista+ download ?
> Thank you !


 Pm sent


----------



## Kaffka (8 mo ago)

Hey could i also pls have the newest version and if this is possible with an german option?

thx in advance


----------



## s.sevan78 (8 mo ago)

Can I please get a link for ista+ download ?
Thank you !


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

s.sevan78 said:


> Can I please get a link for ista+ download ?
> Thank you !





Kaffka said:


> Hey could i also pls have the newest version and if this is possible with an german option?
> 
> thx in advance


PM sent


----------



## kapil.pillai (Nov 28, 2021)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


HI Could I have the latest version; with english? 

thanks in advance.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

kapil.pillai said:


> HI Could I have the latest version; with english?
> 
> thanks in advance.


PM sent


----------



## jonny.2612 (8 mo ago)

Can I also get a download link für ista?
Thank you.


----------



## MiniIssues (8 mo ago)

Could you please PM me a link also?


----------



## Dartanionallen (Feb 7, 2017)

can i have the link to the latest ista software


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Dartanionallen said:


> can i have the link to the latest ista software





MiniIssues said:


> Could you please PM me a link also?





jonny.2612 said:


> Can I also get a download link für ista?
> Thank you.


PM sent


----------



## mike_89 (8 mo ago)

Hi. I need software for an E60, Rheingold ISTA-D German language. Windows10 64bit.
Can everybody send me an link ? I only want to read the error messages and reset them.
I only found files like 185 GB. Is it possible to get a file like 4-5 GB?


----------



## Ga236 (8 mo ago)

Sorry if this has been covered already. Anyone know how I can get ISTA updated for a later version? Also looking for a copy of ISTA/P for E series programming. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Ga236 said:


> Sorry if this has been covered already. Anyone know how I can get ISTA updated for a later version? Also looking for a copy of ISTA/P for E series programming. Thanks in advance.
> View attachment 1061305
> View attachment 1061306


PM sent both ista


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

mike_89 said:


> Hi. I need software for an E60, Rheingold ISTA-D German language. Windows10 64bit.
> Can everybody send me an link ? I only want to read the error messages and reset them.
> I only found files like 185 GB. Is it possible to get a file like 4-5 GB?


ista + is lite is about 60GB
sent link if you want


----------



## M1Sh0 (Oct 18, 2021)

Can I get a download link to ista?


----------



## Thomasrodco (Dec 28, 2019)

Would you please be able to send me a link for ISTA/D please?


----------



## mobius87 (Jan 29, 2015)

Could you send me a link as well. Thank you in advance!!


----------



## cvillanFL (Jul 27, 2017)

Please send me a ISTA+ link too. Thank you!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Thomasrodco said:


> Would you please be able to send me a link for ISTA/D please?





cvillanFL said:


> Please send me a ISTA+ link too. Thank you!





mobius87 said:


> Could you send me a link as well. Thank you in advance!!


PM sent


----------



## ababa (7 mo ago)

Hello, could u send me a ISTA+ link too. Thank you


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

ababa said:


> Hello, could u send me a ISTA+ link too. Thank you


PM sent


----------



## bimmer-noob-1 (7 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Can I please get the link as well, thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

bimmer-noob-1 said:


> Can I please get the link as well, thanks


PM sent


----------



## Geo67 (7 mo ago)

Could you send me a link as well. Thank you in advance!!


----------



## chrisp125 (9 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Sorry to be a pain, but another request for ISTA+ (trying to find ver. 4.31, or one of the newest without the need for keys). Thanks!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Geo67 said:


> Could you send me a link as well. Thank you in advance!!





chrisp125 said:


> Sorry to be a pain, but another request for ISTA+ (trying to find ver. 4.31, or one of the newest without the need for keys). Thanks!


PM sent 4.32.15, without extra need key


----------



## Liutuks (7 mo ago)

can you you send me link as well
thank you


----------



## JJturner84 (7 mo ago)

Hi all,
could i have a download link for ista+ windows 10 x64
Thankyou.


----------



## fetus5 (7 mo ago)

Hi,
If possible, could someone please send me a link for ISTA-D?
Thank you very much!!!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Liutuks said:


> can you you send me link as well
> thank you





JJturner84 said:


> Hi all,
> could i have a download link for ista+ windows 10 x64
> Thankyou.





fetus5 said:


> Hi,
> If possible, could someone please send me a link for ISTA-D?
> Thank you very much!!!


PM sent


----------



## Faycalall (7 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Could you please send me the link aswell ?


----------



## tylerJ (7 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Also be good to get a link please. Thanks


----------



## Starmanager (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi, I am looking for the right version from Ista+ for flashing the stand of 11/21 in a BMW i3. Is the version ISTA 4.31.31 from 09/21 ok or do I need a newer version? I did get the PSDZData version 4.33.11. I will replace the HV Battery from 60Ah to 120AH. The Car is allready on 11/21. The new battery is on 11/20. Thanks for help.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Faycalall said:


> Could you please send me the link aswell ?





tylerJ said:


> Also be good to get a link please. Thanks


PM sent


----------



## cammsport (7 mo ago)

Hi, can i please have the latest link too. Thanks for your time!


----------



## bawareczka (7 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Hi 
can i get link to ISTA please.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

bawareczka said:


> Hi
> can i get link to ISTA please.


PM sent


----------



## Niklas019 (7 mo ago)

hello everyone!
is it just me or have someone else problem to get the ista program to start with this link? i think maybe i do something wrong?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Niklas019 said:


> hello everyone!
> is it just me or have someone else problem to get the ista program to start with this link? i think maybe i do something wrong?


if good configuatation will work perfect, tested many times


----------



## Niklas019 (7 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> if good configuatation will work perfect, tested many times


i think i do something wrong then… i dont found some instruction for this link. They i found have other files in it.


----------



## msjulian (Mar 24, 2008)

I have a F15 X5 that I am trying to connect to. I have ISTA+ and the ENET cable. I have read through all the instructions on setting up the ENET cable but can't communicate with the car. I had no issues with the software when I was using it to work on my E90 with the K+DCAN cable. Just can't seem to get the ENET connection to work. I think I have ISTA+ ver. 4.10 running on a Windows 7 machine. Do I need a different version or am I just missing something in the cable setup??


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

msjulian said:


> I have a F15 X5 that I am trying to connect to. I have ISTA+ and the ENET cable. I have read through all the instructions on setting up the ENET cable but can't communicate with the car. I had no issues with the software when I was using it to work on my E90 with the K+DCAN cable. Just can't seem to get the ENET connection to work. I think I have ISTA+ ver. 4.10 running on a Windows 7 machine. Do I need a different version or am I just missing something in the cable setup??


PM sent ista +
enet dont need any setings
praobly ista 4.1 was to old for F15


----------



## vcc (7 mo ago)

Hi @Adalbert_77, could you send the download link to ISTA, please? Thanks


----------



## zenith2k3 (7 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> Pm sent


Hello,

Do i need patched edibas with this and all of the reg fix, etc..?


----------



## Elmo111 (Mar 14, 2019)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Hey, could I have a working ISTA link for an 2015 F20 LCI?

Thanks!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

vcc said:


> Hi @Adalbert_77, could you send the download link to ISTA, please? Thanks





Elmo111 said:


> Hey, could I have a working ISTA link for an 2015 F20 LCI?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

zenith2k3 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Do i need patched edibas with this and all of the reg fix, etc..?


Need istall edibas, and load correct files to registry


----------



## Huge_Cool (7 mo ago)

Hi @Adalbert_77 any chance you can send me the link for ISTA too?

Many thanks


----------



## Aagaard (7 mo ago)

Hey @Adalbert_77 , can you help me with a link for ISTA? 
Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## MPower Ray (Mar 29, 2020)

Can I get the link for ISTA please ?


----------



## mb.life95 (7 mo ago)

Can someone send me the link for ISTA please?


----------



## zenith2k3 (7 mo ago)

vcc said:


> Hi @Adalbert_77, could you send the download link to ISTA, please? Thanks





Adalbert_77 said:


> Need istall edibas, and load correct files to registry


Ignore, I looked further.


----------



## breadscrum (7 mo ago)

Hi, could I also get a link to ISTA please?


----------



## extendcradle (7 mo ago)

Hi there. hopefully someone can help me with the ISTA+ download link please. Thanks a lot!


----------



## abdullahirhimeh (7 mo ago)

Hello, can I get a link to ISTA please, thanks in advance!


----------



## lawrencerc14 (7 mo ago)

lawrencerc14 said:


> Can you send link please Can you send link please


@Adalbert_77


----------



## turan.akdag (7 mo ago)

Can you send link please Can you send link please


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

lawrencerc14 said:


> Can you send link please Can you send link please





TonyM530 said:


> Can I get a link please?





Tsuki8 said:


> Hello,
> Could I get a link to ISTA?
> Thanks ahead.





Cocconut said:


> Hello,
> could I also get a link to ISTA? Need to initialize headlights.


PM sent


----------



## edvisltu (7 mo ago)

hello, can i get a link please. thank you


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

edvisltu said:


> hello, can i get a link please. thank you


PM sent


----------



## jcwhite69 (7 mo ago)

link please.. thanks!


----------



## Moneyboi (7 mo ago)

Possible to send me the link


----------



## Goonx126 (7 mo ago)

Hello, would also like the link! Thxs


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

jcwhite69 said:


> link please.. thanks!





Goonx126 said:


> Hello, would also like the link! Thxs





Moneyboi said:


> Possible to send me the link


PM sent


----------



## reiidar (7 mo ago)

Hi, could I possibly get a link aswell?


----------



## Bmw1903 (7 mo ago)

hello, can i get a link please. thank you


----------



## tazmaan (7 mo ago)

I would love the link, thanks!


----------



## huang1019 (8 mo ago)

Can you please send me the link as well? Thank you!


----------



## Matsuy15 (7 mo ago)

Could i also get a link?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

reiidar said:


> Hi, could I possibly get a link aswell?





Matsuy15 said:


> Could i also get a link?





huang1019 said:


> Can you please send me the link as well? Thank you!





tazmaan said:


> I would love the link, thanks!





tazmaan said:


> I would love the link, thanks!





Bmw1903 said:


> hello, can i get a link please. thank you


PM sent


----------



## Santiki (7 mo ago)

Having trouble installing, don’t even know where to start. I have everything downloaded, now what?


----------



## Enthes (7 mo ago)

Hello, would also like the link! Thxs


----------



## paranoiddotjack (7 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77, could I trouble you for the link also? Thank you!


----------



## nonotfsv (7 mo ago)

Can you please send a link. TIA


----------



## Redkin (Jun 11, 2016)

@*Adalbert_77, May I have a link as well, thanks!*


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Enthes said:


> Hello, would also like the link! Thxs





paranoiddotjack said:


> @Adalbert_77, could I trouble you for the link also? Thank you!





nonotfsv said:


> Can you please send a link. TIA





Redkin said:


> @*Adalbert_77, May I have a link as well, thanks!*


PM sent


----------



## michaelpdalby (7 mo ago)

Could i have a link please?


----------



## aliasx (7 mo ago)

Can I get a link please?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

michaelpdalby said:


> Could i have a link please?





aliasx said:


> Can I get a link please?


PM sent


----------



## tawood46 (7 mo ago)

Hi all I'm looking for a compatable version to work on my E70 X5, thanks


----------



## .3Gx9mNE#YeZ (Jan 11, 2022)

Hello, can i get a link please.
Thank you.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

tawood46 said:


> Hi all I'm looking for a compatable version to work on my E70 X5, thanks





.3Gx9mNE#YeZ said:


> Hello, can i get a link please.
> Thank you.


PM sent


----------



## dominik.lucasgsm (7 mo ago)

Hi @Adalbert_77
Can you sent a link for ista+?


----------



## Koelnu (7 mo ago)

Hey @Adalbert_77 
can you send me The Download link for ISTA

thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

dominik.lucasgsm said:


> Hi @Adalbert_77
> Can you sent a link for ista+?





Koelnu said:


> Hey @Adalbert_77
> can you send me The Download link for ISTA
> 
> thanks


PM sent


----------



## kfz-diag (7 mo ago)

May i also get a link? 

Thank you very much


----------



## turbovee (May 23, 2021)

hI IM ALSO INTERESTED IN DOWNLOAD LINK FOR IASTA+


----------



## murraynt (7 mo ago)

Hello @Adalbert_77 

Please can you send me link to ISTA? 

thanks for all the hard work.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

kfz-diag said:


> May i also get a link?
> 
> Thank you very much





murraynt said:


> Hello @Adalbert_77
> 
> Please can you send me link to ISTA?
> 
> thanks for all the hard work.





turbovee said:


> hI IM ALSO INTERESTED IN DOWNLOAD LINK FOR IASTA+


PM sent


----------



## xxipacmanixx (Jul 22, 2019)

May I also have the link? Thank you.


----------



## suhomeso (7 mo ago)

iSupremacy66 said:


> Can i have the link also @Adalbert_77


Hi  Could you please share the link with me as well? Thank you


----------



## X5-Life-22 (Apr 4, 2021)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Could you please pm me a link for INSTA +
i need it for my 2012 X5 E70


----------



## ex46fanatic (Mar 18, 2021)

why is everyone asking for a link when its on the first post?


----------



## X5-Life-22 (Apr 4, 2021)

ex46fanatic said:


> why is everyone asking for a link when its on the first post?


because the site that its hosted on wont let you download unless you pay for a subscription. pretty sure it wasnt like that when this thread was created yrs ago. do you have a link or could you upload a link if you still have the INSTA + software installation??


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

xxipacmanixx said:


> May I also have the link? Thank you.





suhomeso said:


> Hi  Could you please share the link with me as well? Thank you





X5-Life-22 said:


> Could you please pm me a link for INSTA +
> i need it for my 2012 X5 E70





ex46fanatic said:


> why is everyone asking for a link when its on the first post?





X5-Life-22 said:


> because the site that its hosted on wont let you download unless you pay for a subscription. pretty sure it wasnt like that when this thread was created yrs ago. do you have a link or could you upload a link if you still have the INSTA + software installation??


PM sent


----------



## suhomeso (7 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Unfortunately no message received...


----------



## CJCar (7 mo ago)

May I also have the link? Thank you.


----------



## Willybach (7 mo ago)

I would also like to receive the download link for ISTA+. Thanks!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

suhomeso said:


> Unfortunately no message received...





Willybach said:


> I would also like to receive the download link for ISTA+. Thanks!


PM sent


----------



## dev_7944 (7 mo ago)

Hi, can I get a link to the latest ISTA+ please?


----------



## CJCar (7 mo ago)

Looks like I got skipped  Please send me the look also. Thanks!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

dev_7944 said:


> Hi, can I get a link to the latest ISTA+ please?





CJCar said:


> Looks like I got skipped  Please send me the look also. Thanks!


PM sent


----------



## erector (7 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


May I have a link also?


----------



## thompson12345 (7 mo ago)

Can i also have the insta link please 2016 x40d f15


----------



## AK2799 (Nov 1, 2019)

erector said:


> May I have a link also?


May I have the link to please?


----------



## AK2799 (Nov 1, 2019)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


May I have the link to please?


----------



## KOS 7 (7 mo ago)

Kindly forward the ISTA D link please. Need to reset my E88 steering angle sensor.

Many thanks in advance👍


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

erector said:


> May I have a link also?





thompson12345 said:


> Can i also have the insta link please 2016 x40d f15





AK2799 said:


> May I have the link to please?





KOS 7 said:


> Kindly forward the ISTA D link please. Need to reset my E88 steering angle sensor.
> 
> Many thanks in advance👍


PM sent


----------



## Ciprianescu (8 mo ago)

May I have the link to please? 
Tnx!


----------



## grkov (7 mo ago)

Hi, can I get a link to the latest ISTA+ please?


----------



## Tombarswe (7 mo ago)

May I also have the link? Thank you.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Ciprianescu said:


> May I have the link to please?
> Tnx!





grkov said:


> Hi, can I get a link to the latest ISTA+ please?





Tombarswe said:


> May I also have the link? Thank you.


PM sent


----------



## Chafka (7 mo ago)

May I have a link as well?
Thank you.


----------



## 1and1 (6 mo ago)

Love to have the link also when you hand them out again please!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

1and1 said:


> Love to have the link also when you hand them out again please!





Chafka said:


> May I have a link as well?
> Thank you.


PM sent


----------



## Knortfox (6 mo ago)

Hi, could i have that link aswell? Thank you!


----------



## Won24 (6 mo ago)

Hi may I also have the link please, my dash has lit up like a christmas tree!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Knortfox said:


> Hi, could i have that link aswell? Thank you!





Won24 said:


> Hi may I also have the link please, my dash has lit up like a christmas tree!


PM sent


----------



## Caliente65 (6 mo ago)

Can you send me the link too? Thank you very much!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Caliente65 said:


> Can you send me the link too? Thank you very much!


PM sent


----------



## ThePro19 (6 mo ago)

Can i get link as well?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

ThePro19 said:


> Can i get link as well?


PM sent


----------



## Itmotorsport (6 mo ago)

Hi, can I get the link as well ?
//


----------



## Swecop (6 mo ago)

HI can I get the link? Thank you


----------



## lieb923 (Jul 4, 2014)

Swecop said:


> HI can I get the link? Thank you


Link please. Thanks


----------



## bawss (6 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


hey bro can you send that over to me too thank you <3


----------



## brianhinton77 (Nov 16, 2020)

Can I get link to ISTA+?


----------



## thompson12345 (7 mo ago)

thompson12345 said:


> Can i also have the insta link please 2016 x40d f15


link sent has a Trojan virus in Tools folder


----------



## ahmed_salehz (Jul 17, 2014)

Hello, 

Can i have the link for download? 

Thanks


----------



## robscott (6 mo ago)

Hi, Just registered , new to the BMW world, with a new to me 2011 335i 140k mi
I'm in need of a scan tool , to see which sensor is the issue on the Hardtop 
goes up & down ok, but when going down , after hearing the lock of the boot, shows a flashing reg led, and "Hardtop!" error
so I have to drive with the top up : /
I write software for a living , so I thought I would give ISTA+ a try 
( I'm ready for the STEEP learning curve )

So if I could get a link, thanks in advance : )


----------



## neo_anderson (7 mo ago)

Hello. I would like a link to ISTA+ as well. Thanks!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Itmotorsport said:


> Hi, can I get the link as well ?
> //





Swecop said:


> HI can I get the link? Thank you





lieb923 said:


> Link please. Thanks





bawss said:


> hey bro can you send that over to me too thank you <3





brianhinton77 said:


> Can I get link to ISTA+?





ahmed_salehz said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can i have the link for download?
> 
> Thanks





robscott said:


> Hi, Just registered , new to the BMW world, with a new to me 2011 335i 140k mi
> I'm in need of a scan tool , to see which sensor is the issue on the Hardtop
> goes up & down ok, but when going down , after hearing the lock of the boot, shows a flashing reg led, and "Hardtop!" error
> so I have to drive with the top up : /
> ...





neo_anderson said:


> Hello. I would like a link to ISTA+ as well. Thanks!


PM sent


----------



## JellyRabbit (6 mo ago)

Can I get link to ISTA+ as well? Thank you


----------



## jpmucka (6 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


May I have the link to the software? Thanks!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

JellyRabbit said:


> Can I get link to ISTA+ as well? Thank you


PM sent


----------



## yomanidan (Apr 21, 2021)

HI Could I have the latest version; with english?
thank you


----------



## inbmwwetrust (Jul 29, 2011)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Hey buddy could you send me the latest version if possible thanks man.


----------



## inbmwwetrust (Jul 29, 2011)

hey buddy sorry for 2 messages but can i have link for latest D and P, thank you.


----------



## crisan_W203 (6 mo ago)

Hi there, can I get a link to ISTA+ as well? I have an unusual error on my BMW X1 E84 and want to see more details about it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## comtec (6 mo ago)

Hi @Adalbert_77 may I have a copy of the link for ISTA+


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

kats7210 said:


> Hi can i have the link for ista d and p for f30 Thanks





Moshi said:


> Can I have it too please?





grofaz said:


> Hello, can I have the link too please? Thank you kindly





TeodorSt said:


> Hey, is it possible to send the link as well. Much appreciated.





yomanidan said:


> HI Could I have the latest version; with english?
> thank you





inbmwwetrust said:


> Hey buddy could you send me the latest version if possible thanks man.





crisan_W203 said:


> Hi there, can I get a link to ISTA+ as well? I have an unusual error on my BMW X1 E84 and want to see more details about it. Thanks in advance!





comtec said:


> Hi @Adalbert_77 may I have a copy of the link for ISTA+



PM sent


----------



## pranelio (6 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 could you send me the link too?


----------



## benny_ (6 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 - could I please ask for the link too?


----------



## jayshawn (6 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 Could I get the link too? I'm in so much need to get my 2011 335d M-sport back on the road. Thank you


----------



## jim6540 (Sep 24, 2021)

@Adalbert_77 may I get the link too please


----------



## Mario902 (6 mo ago)

Hi all,

Could someone send me or tell me what to download from the link that our college (
*@Adalbert_77*) send us regarding the complete installation of Ista D?
Also after the download which file is for setup?


----------



## gsxr.marky (9 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 could i also have a link please for ISTA+

.


----------



## DefiTiko (6 mo ago)

Hello @Adalbert_77
Could I please have the link for ISTA+ latest version?
Thank you.


----------



## SWERVa (Sep 23, 2019)

link please


----------



## venko1990 (6 mo ago)

HI @Adalbert_77 could i have a copy of ISTA+ (ista d and p) please. Thanks


----------



## inbmwwetrust (Jul 29, 2011)

inbmwwetrust said:


> Hey buddy could you send me the latest version if possible thanks man.


Much thanks @Adalbert_77, you are awesome!!!


----------



## Naskito (Jun 3, 2018)

@Adalbert_77- could I please ask for the link too?


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## B58IRL (6 mo ago)

Hey @Adalbert_77 could you send me a link too please whenever you get a chance?


----------



## Cybertor (6 mo ago)

Hello @Adalbert_77 may I please get a copy of the link for the latest English ISTA+ version?
Thanks a lot in advance mate! 
Cheers!


----------



## mancdan (6 mo ago)

Any chance I can get the link please?


----------



## remecchi (6 mo ago)

Hi, can I get the link as well please? Thanks in advance!


----------



## fr0sty1998 (6 mo ago)

Hey man any chance u can send me a link aswell. Having issues with my e90 ac compressor valve. Thanks in advance!


----------



## dioramadhani125 (6 mo ago)

Hi, can I get the link? 
thanks


----------



## Smithrc (6 mo ago)

Hey @Adalbert_77 any chance of the PM too please...

I'm a complete newby to the BMW scene so any links to useful DIY home user software would be great.

Cheers


----------



## dmc8122 (Jan 30, 2018)

Good Evening , I own a 09 BMW 750i F01. I was hoping someone would share the diagnostic software download with me.Thank you


----------



## thefox154 (6 mo ago)

Hi! Could you please send me the link. I need to register a new auxilliary accu for my 330E.
Thanks for the hard work!!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Ssnow said:


> Can I get a link? TIA.





dlugiwaw said:


> Witam  Czy można by dostać link?
> Z góry dziękuję!





mwms77 said:


> @Adalbert_77
> 
> Hi, can I get the link as well please? Thanks in advance!





BlownN54Turbos said:


> Hello, can I also get the link?
> 
> Thanks!





kpcrao said:


> Hi @Adalbert_77, can I get the link please? Thanks in advance!





Sam.SS said:


> Hi, link has been expired, may I get a new one?
> Thanks!





Sam.SS said:


> Hi, link has been expired, may I get a new one?
> Thanks!





bp8888 said:


> Hi, can I please get the link too? Thanks!





bp8888 said:


> Hi, can I please get the link too? Thanks!





bp8888 said:


> Hi, can I please get the link too? Thanks!





bp8888 said:


> Hi, can I please get the link too? Thanks!





grav8150f said:


> Hi, can I please also get the link? Thanks in advance!





Mukukula said:


> Hello Would be possible to get the link?
> Thanks in advance!


PM sent


----------



## comtec (6 mo ago)

Hello Everyone, I was wondering if anyone in this thread successfully installed ISTA+ using the recent download package (linked by Adalbert_77 ) and if so, can you let me know the installation instructions you followed. I'm not able to find any instructions or installer inside the package, and not sure if the package is missing something. Attached a pic of package contents and not sure where to start.


----------



## Jonias (6 mo ago)

Hello, can I have a link?


----------



## LuckyTaylor (6 mo ago)

I've looked everywhere for another ISTA download but this thread seems to be active and the only good way. Could you send me the link as well, please?


----------



## comtec (6 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> ISTA/D became ISTA+ (Rheingold). ISTA+ is Diagnosis for all Series and if it includes the SDP package, it's Programming for F/I/G Series. ISTA/P is E-Series Programming only now.
> 
> Some people package ISTA+ without the SDP Package as it is 100+ GB, and many do not need it as they are doing Diagnosis only and no Programming.
> 
> ...


@shawnsheridan Hello, Could you take a peak at this download package I got from this thread. I've never installed ISTA, and there are no instructions with this package, it seems some ISTA versions/packages are installed differently than others.

Do you have an idea how I can install this ISTA package?


----------



## Limpan69 (6 mo ago)

comtec said:


> shawnsheridan Hello, Could you take a peak at this download package I got from this thread. I've never installed ISTA, and there are no instructions with this package, it seems some ISTA versions/packages are installed differently than others.
> 
> Do you have an idea how I can install this ISTA package?
> 
> ...


Hey, I'm in the same boat as you. Let me know if you find out how to install it, thanks!


----------



## MINIz guy (Aug 5, 2013)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Can I also get a link? Thanks!


----------



## Lolo_Vx (6 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Hi Adalbert, can I please get the link as well ?
Thank you


----------



## Maxi-King001 (May 17, 2021)

Hi, can I also get a link please? Thank you!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Jonias said:


> Hello, can I have a link?





Maxi-King001 said:


> Hi, can I also get a link please? Thank you!





Lolo_Vx said:


> Hi Adalbert, can I please get the link as well ?
> Thank you





MINIz guy said:


> Can I also get a link? Thanks!





LuckyTaylor said:


> I've looked everywhere for another ISTA download but this thread seems to be active and the only good way. Could you send me the link as well, please?





Jonias said:


> Hello, can I have a link?


PM sent


----------



## inbmwwetrust (Jul 29, 2011)

Pretty Peir


Limpan69 said:


> Hey, I'm in the same boat as you. Let me know if you find out how to install it, thanks!


Hmmm, Same, the other packaages that i have installed in the past all had instuctions but on this one i do not see any instructions whatsoever....Does anyone have the installation guide for this package?


----------



## Bimmer530GT (6 mo ago)

Hi, can I get the link as well please? Thanks in advance!


----------



## 06.solo (6 mo ago)

Hi
Would like to get a link too
Thanks


----------



## octplm (Mar 30, 2019)

@Adalbert_77 
Can you PM the link
Many thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Bimmer530GT said:


> Hi, can I get the link as well please? Thanks in advance!





06.solo said:


> Hi
> Would like to get a link too
> Thanks





octplm said:


> @Adalbert_77
> Can you PM the link
> Many thanks


----------



## seekon (Aug 9, 2007)

@Adalbert_77

Please kindly share your link, thank you


----------



## xramsomeair09 (6 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 Can I get a link to the software?


----------



## pio430 (6 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 Can you please share the link for download?! thanks much!


----------



## granjef3 (Dec 1, 2016)

@Adalbert_77 Hey, could you PM me the download link? Thank you!


----------



## netstat (Nov 10, 2009)

@Adalbert_77 can you kindly also share the link with me please? Cheers


----------



## AutobahnPanzer (6 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 can you fire me the link as well please? Do you have both ISTA+ and ISTA-P? Someone coded my E61 rear air suspension to slam it on the deck but want to raise it a bit. thanks in advance!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

AutobahnPanzer said:


> @Adalbert_77 can you fire me the link as well please? Do you have both ISTA+ and ISTA-P? Someone coded my E61 rear air suspension to slam it on the deck but want to raise it a bit. thanks in advance!


PM sent


----------



## moderator (7 mo ago)

Hi @Adalbert_77, could you please send me the download link? Thank you


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

moderator said:


> Hi @Adalbert_77, could you please send me the download link? Thank you


PM sent


----------



## pio430 (6 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 someone coded my E82 so no engine light comes on… hopefully ISTA will help me bring it back on?! I am having misfires and smoke coming out of the exhaust pipe but no codes coming up… 
I appreciate if you could send me the link for it! Thanks much!!


----------



## Rompa69 (6 mo ago)

Hi @Adalbert_77, could you please send me the download link? Thanks in advance !


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

pio430 said:


> @Adalbert_77 someone coded my E82 so no engine light comes on… hopefully ISTA will help me bring it back on?! I am having misfires and smoke coming out of the exhaust pipe but no codes coming up…
> I appreciate if you could send me the link for it! Thanks much!!





Rompa69 said:


> Hi @Adalbert_77, could you please send me the download link? Thanks in advance !


PM sent


----------



## nam002 (6 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Hey @Adalbert_77 I would greatly appreciate a link as well!

Thanks!


----------



## mel0ne (6 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 I would appreciate a link to the program as well! Thanks!


----------



## dachtera (May 31, 2019)

Hello @Adalbert_77 - I could use a hand with the pszdata as well for my F15. Just got the enet cable and working on making ESys talk to it.


----------



## Smithrc (6 mo ago)

Hey @Adalbert_77 Sorry to ask again but I cant see me on any of the "PM sent" posts.
Could you pass the link my way as wel please.

Should I also ask on the psdzdata ot could you include that too?

Many thanks.


----------



## sshman22 (6 mo ago)

Would it be possible to get the latest ista+ please @Adalbert_77 ?

Thanks


----------



## md5hash (6 mo ago)

Hi, can I get the link as well please? Thanks in advance!


----------



## stevejin (Oct 6, 2020)

Would also like a link. Thanks in advance.


----------



## deidier (Mar 30, 2013)

Can you please sed me a link for ista + ?

Thank you !


----------



## thakid22 (Sep 15, 2014)

*@Adalbert_77*

Can you please send me a link for ista+ with coding and programming support?

Thank you !


----------



## gabialex (Feb 10, 2020)

Hi, @Adalbert_77 can you send me a link please. Ista for f10
thanks


----------



## Bobec (12 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 I could use a link too. See if I can get it working!


----------



## Tachyon (Feb 23, 2020)

@Adalbert_77, formally requesting a link for ista+ and coding/program support for LCI E70 usage.


----------



## fixingstill (Apr 9, 2020)

Hi @Adalbert_77 . Can you please send a link to me please? Thank you!


----------



## tom.howell (10 mo ago)

What install instructions is everyone using for this download? I got a link from Adalbert_77 (thanks!), but the files in the download don't exactly match what's described in the start of this thread (from 5 years ago), or the "Beginners Guide to ISTA+". Are there more current instructions buried somewhere on one of the 48 pages?

For reference, I'm stuck on the licensing screen, which doesn't pre-populate the licensing key for some reason (log available if helpful).


----------



## eimanse (Nov 27, 2020)

Hi @Adalbert_77 can you send me a link for last ista+Please.


----------



## yamawaki (6 mo ago)

Hello @Adalbert_77, could you please send me the link to ISTA+? thank you in advance


----------



## Dr_Boost_a_Lot (6 mo ago)

Hello @Adalbert_77, could you please send me the link to ISTA+? 
Thank you!


----------



## L00ney2 (6 mo ago)

Hi @Adalbert_77 😊. I would also like to receive the link to ISTA+. Thanks in advance 🤩


----------



## tabbasek (6 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


 Can i have too? Please


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

tabbasek said:


> Can i have too? Please





L00ney2 said:


> Hi @Adalbert_77 😊. I would also like to receive the link to ISTA+. Thanks in advance 🤩





Dr_Boost_a_Lot said:


> Hello @Adalbert_77, could you please send me the link to ISTA+?
> Thank you!





yamawaki said:


> Hello @Adalbert_77, could you please send me the link to ISTA+? thank you in advance





eimanse said:


> Hi @Adalbert_77 can you send me a link for last ista+Please.





eimanse said:


> Hi @Adalbert_77 can you send me a link for last ista+Please.





fixingstill said:


> Hi @Adalbert_77 . Can you please send a link to me please? Thank you!





Tachyon said:


> @Adalbert_77, formally requesting a link for ista+ and coding/program support for LCI E70 usage.





Bobec said:


> @Adalbert_77 I could use a link too. See if I can get it working!





gabialex said:


> Hi, @Adalbert_77 can you send me a link please. Ista for f10
> thanks





deidier said:


> Can you please sed me a link for ista + ?
> 
> Thank you !



PM sent


----------



## f10535 (6 mo ago)

Hello @Adalbert_77, could you please send me the link to ISTA+?
Thank you!


----------



## comtec (6 mo ago)

tom.howell said:


> What install instructions is everyone using for this download? I got a link from Adalbert_77 (thanks!), but the files in the download don't exactly match what's described in the start of this thread (from 5 years ago), or the "Beginners Guide to ISTA+". Are there more current instructions buried somewhere on one of the 48 pages?
> 
> For reference, I'm stuck on the licensing screen, which doesn't pre-populate the licensing key for some reason (log available if helpful).


----------



## SV650rider (Apr 1, 2011)

@Adalbert_77 I would love the link for ISTA as well!! Thank you in advance!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

SV650rider said:


> @Adalbert_77 I would love the link for ISTA as well!! Thank you in advance!


PM sent


----------



## f10535 (6 mo ago)

Hi, Could you please also send me through the link ?


----------



## HyvarMi (6 mo ago)

Can you please send me a link for ista + ?

Thank you !


----------



## L00ney2 (6 mo ago)

Did someone get this to work? An if yes, what instructions did you follow up?


----------



## scouse4392 (Jan 13, 2021)

Good morning, I am looking for a link for ISTA+ please. 

King regards.


----------



## manyaksh (Jul 7, 2013)

Reclaimer said:


> *** Download and read "ISTA+ Installation Guide" PDF file BEFORE downloading or attempting to install ***
> 
> EDIABAS Installer is included in the Tools folder. Install only if you need it and you don't have a previous installation of EDIABAS. Make sure you configure your cable/ICOM settings in EDIABAS.ini file. If you need help with configuring your cable and/or ICOM, refer to the Beginners Guide to ISTA+ located *here*
> 
> ...


Hi Can you post the Link for downloading ISTA again its not working now. Thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

scouse4392 said:


> Good morning, I am looking for a link for ISTA+ please.
> 
> King regards.





incessnant350 said:


> G'day
> Looking for a link for ISTA+ as well. Ta.





TX12528 said:


> Can I get a link to ISTA download please. Thanks





emeinig said:


> Hello,
> Can I also get the ISTA link? Thanks in advance!





trakman said:


> @Adalbert_77
> Can you send me the ISTA link? Thank you.





SirGale said:


> Can I get a link for Ista also.
> 2016 X5 35D.
> Thanks





granjef3 said:


> Hello, Can I get the link for ista? Thanks!





Tonye61daft said:


> hi im looking for ista+ had to wipe my laptop and can only seem to find ista -d thanks





wumw5msh said:


> Could you send me the link for download please, thanks





juliosnoop said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can i have a link to Ista-D (or +) please. Thanks in advance


PM sent all


----------



## raymondk (5 mo ago)

Looking for an ISTA+ download link, thank you!


----------



## kingbuzz0 (12 mo ago)

Request for ISTA+ link. Much appreciated!


----------



## Ezcalade (5 mo ago)

Is it possible to get an Insta + link?  Thanks


----------



## nhoj (5 mo ago)

hi could i recieve a link please


----------



## Samadhizz (5 mo ago)

Looking for a download link also.

Thanks!


----------



## BrandTurbo (Sep 30, 2021)

Trying to see if i can score a copy of Ista D for windows 10? Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## dalardorf (Dec 2, 2015)

Trying to get my old E83 repaired. Can i get a link for the Ista D? thanks!


----------



## Festiis (Jan 11, 2022)

Hi could you please pm me a link for ISTA? Thanks!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Festiis said:


> Hi could you please pm me a link for ISTA? Thanks!





dalardorf said:


> Trying to get my old E83 repaired. Can i get a link for the Ista D? thanks!





BrandTurbo said:


> Trying to see if i can score a copy of Ista D for windows 10? Thanks in advance!!!





Samadhizz said:


> Looking for a download link also.
> 
> Thanks!





nhoj said:


> hi could i recieve a link please





Ezcalade said:


> Is it possible to get an Insta + link?  Thanks





kingbuzz0 said:


> Request for ISTA+ link. Much appreciated!





raymondk said:


> Looking for an ISTA+ download link, thank you!


PM sent


----------



## emkaemsis (5 mo ago)

can i get a download link also, please 🙂


----------



## mum9056 (5 mo ago)

Request for an ISTA+ download link, thank you!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

emkaemsis said:


> can i get a download link also, please 🙂





mum9056 said:


> Request for an ISTA+ download link, thank you!


PM sent


----------



## N57Remasterd (5 mo ago)

Is there a big difference between 4.32 and newer versions?

Also need a download link for ista+ - Thank you!


----------



## kevinlille99 (5 mo ago)

can i also get it??


----------



## 4renobject (5 mo ago)

Could I please get ISTA+
f30 335i replaced valvetronic servomotor and I need to run the relearn procedure.
Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

N57Remasterd said:


> Is there a big difference between 4.32 and newer versions?
> 
> Also need a download link for ista+ - Thank you!





kevinlille99 said:


> can i also get it??





4renobject said:


> Could I please get ISTA+
> f30 335i replaced valvetronic servomotor and I need to run the relearn procedure.
> Any help is greatly appreciated!


sent ista + 4.32.15 with bases 4.36.42 ( latest)


----------



## alaskatarek (Nov 20, 2021)

had your download installed on my laptop and was working perfectly, then my laptop crashed!
can i please get a new link to the download? the original link at the start of this thread is inactive.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ayitaka (5 mo ago)

Hi there, can I please get a download link for ista+? thank you


----------



## 1778 (11 mo ago)

Looks like main link is down. Thank you to who ever sends me the link😊


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

alaskatarek said:


> had your download installed on my laptop and was working perfectly, then my laptop crashed!
> can i please get a new link to the download? the original link at the start of this thread is inactive.
> Thanks in advance!





Ayitaka said:


> Hi there, can I please get a download link for ista+? thank you





1778 said:


> Looks like main link is down. Thank you to who ever sends me the link😊


PM sent


----------



## ereivired (5 mo ago)

Hello !
Could you send me the link for download please, thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

ereivired said:


> Hello !
> Could you send me the link for download please, thanks


PM sent


----------



## richp999 (5 mo ago)

Could you send me the link too please ?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

richp999 said:


> Could you send me the link too please ?


PM sent


----------



## Dan Hartshorn (5 mo ago)

hi, could i get a link too? TIA


----------



## 19billy (5 mo ago)

I would apprectiate the link thank you.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Dan Hartshorn said:


> hi, could i get a link too? TIA





19billy said:


> I would apprectiate the link thank you.


PM sent


----------



## ryanrmoore18 (8 mo ago)

Hi! Can I please get the download link? 

Thank you!


----------



## mmns999 (5 mo ago)

Hello, please PM with the link as well. Much appreciated and thanks in advance!


----------



## WD40 (5 mo ago)

Hi, can i get a link pretty please


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

ryanrmoore18 said:


> Hi! Can I please get the download link?
> 
> Thank you!





WD40 said:


> Hi, can i get a link pretty please





mmns999 said:


> Hello, please PM with the link as well. Much appreciated and thanks in advance!


pm sent


----------



## korapatilokesh (5 mo ago)

Could you send me the link pls


----------



## Dino999 (5 mo ago)

Appreciate a link, please. Have an ill-treated princess 2013 X6 that needs lots of TLC...with help from diagnostics!


----------



## Lolo_Vx (6 mo ago)

Hi, can you please send me the link too.
Thank you


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Lolo_Vx said:


> Hi, can you please send me the link too.
> Thank you





Dino999 said:


> Appreciate a link, please. Have an ill-treated princess 2013 X6 that needs lots of TLC...with help from diagnostics!





korapatilokesh said:


> Could you send me the link pls


PM sent


----------



## lectr0n (5 mo ago)

Hello! I would very much appreciate it if you could send me a link too please.


----------



## dottordan (5 mo ago)

Good morning 
Can i have link for Ista+ ??

Thanks a lot


----------



## GesW (5 mo ago)

Hi. Could I have a link for ISTA+?
Thanks!


----------



## ck51dzz (5 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Could I please get the link too.

thanks in advance.


----------



## Aiko93 (5 mo ago)

Hello !
Could you send me the link for download please, thanks


----------



## TomJohnson (5 mo ago)

Hello, can i please link for download? Thanks.


----------



## jemaisvu (5 mo ago)

hi
can i get the link of ISTA + (version 9 or earlier) please? i will use it for my i3 battery formatting operation


----------



## HodgCodg (5 mo ago)

Can someone send me the link for ISTA+ need to it test the Electronic fuel pump on my e82.


----------



## hlinhd (Apr 2, 2020)

Hello... I need a link as well... could you please PM it to me? Thanks.


----------



## mgevo (Nov 23, 2005)

Please send me the latest link for windows 10 with ENET. Trying to reset rear pads interval. Brakes and sensor changed and unable to reset, though I’ve told the computer to many time. Dreaded, “reset failed”. Thanks in advance


----------



## kreienhe (Dec 7, 2011)

Could I have a link for ISTA+?

Thanks!


----------



## vojtamre (5 mo ago)

Hi. Could I have a link for ISTA+?
Thanks!


----------



## iribespinosa (5 mo ago)

Hi, I have a 2015 328d would this ISTA work for it?


----------



## pleasebymail (5 mo ago)

Im looking for the ISTA download link like everyone else lol. 

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## Mattadore95 (5 mo ago)

I would really appreciate the ISTA+ link as well. Peace and blessings 🙏🏼


----------



## karaer66 (7 mo ago)

Hi, Could i have ISTA+ link please,

Thanks in advance


----------



## Phurfee (5 mo ago)

May I have a link please.


----------



## knurpsmueller (5 mo ago)

Hi, Could i have ISTA+ link please,

Thanks in advance


----------



## Minddx (5 mo ago)

Please can i have a link also - have a bmw that is having problems with starting


----------



## Minddx (5 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


if i could also have a link - having some issues with my BMW


----------



## kingbuzz0 (12 mo ago)

Many thanks to @Adalbert_77 for the link.

Also a big thanks to @HyvarMi for his write-up of install instructions posted here: All BMWs - Ista+ download link - no request

I followed those instructions and was able to get ISTA+ up and connected to my F15. However I did run into this error after initial connection and scan of the car: "ISTA program system could not be initialized". I did a bit of internet searching and then found the log files. From what I can figure, this is due to missing the folder Rheingold\PSdZ\data_swi. I looked through the three archive files (listed below) in the provided v4.36.41 package and could not find data_swi:

PSdZData_SDP_Full_v.4.36.41.7z (this is the one that I extracted to the PSdZ folder)
ISTA_v4.32.15.24911.7z
PSdZData_BLP_Lite_v.4.36.41.rar

I am new to ISTA so I probably missed something along the way. Any suggestions would be appreciated.

-Rob


----------



## carlosfernan (5 mo ago)

Hi,
@Adalbert_77 may I have the link to ISTA+ please?

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## Frank75 (5 mo ago)

Hi,
Could I get the link to ISTA+ please?
Thank you


----------



## paolito (5 mo ago)

hi all can i pls get link as well? Thank u so much for all the hard work!


----------



## dewalt73115 (5 mo ago)

looking for the ista+ link! thank you!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

dottordan said:


> Good morning
> Can i have link for Ista+ ??
> 
> Thanks a lot





lectr0n said:


> Hello! I would very much appreciate it if you could send me a link too please.





GesW said:


> Hi. Could I have a link for ISTA+?
> Thanks!





carlosfernan said:


> Hi,
> @Adalbert_77 may I have the link to ISTA+ please?
> 
> Thank you very much in advance.


PM sent to all


----------



## dazzler8985 (5 mo ago)

Hi,
@Adalbert_77 may I have the link to ISTA+ please?

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## E90_Mario (11 mo ago)

I too would like the link pleasee


----------



## daithiwal (Apr 2, 2021)

link please


----------



## soluicius (Oct 14, 2016)

Link please. Thank you!


----------



## mazasi (5 mo ago)

I would like a link as well. Thank you very much!


----------



## ondra.92 (5 mo ago)

Hi, can you please send me a link to download inpa for my e90 n47? Thank you very much


----------



## lectr0n (5 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent to all


Many thanks to @Adalbert_77 however, please forgive me as I'm new to the forum so I may be just being dumb but, I can't find the PM you sent. I assumed it would be in 'Conversations' but there's nothing. Then I thought that there maybe some minimum post count or reputation that needs to be achieved to access them but it doesn't look like that's the case.

I'd be very grateful if someone could point me in the right direction.

Thanks.


----------



## couenne_teen (5 mo ago)

Hello * Adalbert_77, *looking for the link for my* E36 and E38 both in ADS.* Many thanks !


----------



## Halfbakedbean (5 mo ago)

Good evening. Could I too have a download link please? Thank you kind sir.


----------



## Junior e46 (5 mo ago)

Hi @Adalbert_77, can I have the download links please? thanks


----------



## F80_Dave (5 mo ago)

link please and thanks in advance!!


----------



## karacaapo (Jan 7, 2017)

Can I please get Ista+ link too?


----------



## FlySpur (Mar 8, 2021)

Can I have the link please. Thx


----------



## Tonytulak (7 mo ago)

Hi. If someone can provide the link to ISTA+ it would be greatly appreciated!!!!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Tonytulak said:


> Hi. If someone can provide the link to ISTA+ it would be greatly appreciated!!!!





FlySpur said:


> Can I have the link please. Thx





karacaapo said:


> Can I please get Ista+ link too?





F80_Dave said:


> link please and thanks in advance!!





Junior e46 said:


> Hi @Adalbert_77, can I have the download links please? thanks





Junior e46 said:


> Hi @Adalbert_77, can I have the download links please? thanks





Halfbakedbean said:


> Good evening. Could I too have a download link please? Thank you kind sir.





couenne_teen said:


> Hello * Adalbert_77, *looking for the link for my* E36 and E38 both in ADS.* Many thanks !





lectr0n said:


> Many thanks to @Adalbert_77 however, please forgive me as I'm new to the forum so I may be just being dumb but, I can't find the PM you sent. I assumed it would be in 'Conversations' but there's nothing. Then I thought that there maybe some minimum post count or reputation that needs to be achieved to access them but it doesn't look like that's the case.
> 
> I'd be very grateful if someone could point me in the right direction.
> 
> Thanks.





ondra.92 said:


> Hi, can you please send me a link to download inpa for my e90 n47? Thank you very much





mazasi said:


> I would like a link as well. Thank you very much!





soluicius said:


> Link please. Thank you!





E90_Mario said:


> I too would like the link pleasee





dazzler8985 said:


> Hi,
> @Adalbert_77 may I have the link to ISTA+ please?
> 
> Thank you very much in advance.


PM send to all


----------



## effe (12 mo ago)

hello,
i'd like to get a link for downloading it.

Thanks F


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Jimmy.taffe said:


> hi! wunder if tou could send me a download link? best regards


PM sent


----------



## mibnaouf7 (Nov 27, 2017)

Could someone please share a working link for ISTA, on windows 10


----------



## oz335i (5 mo ago)

Looking for a link to ISTA please.

Thanks


----------



## vikertorpet (5 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


could i get one


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

vikertorpet said:


> could i get one





oz335i said:


> Looking for a link to ISTA please.
> 
> Thanks





mibnaouf7 said:


> Could someone please share a working link for ISTA, on windows 10


PM sent


----------



## Mandinca (Oct 6, 2020)

Can you send me a link please. Windopws 10, English. Thanks


----------



## harish619 (5 mo ago)

Can you please send me a link as well? Win 10 English. 

Thank you very much


----------



## titaniumitis (5 mo ago)

Can you please send me a link as well? Win 10 English or Italian


----------



## Aldormanndiobla (5 mo ago)

Hi, 

I'm looking for the download link for ISTA+ as well. 
Can anyone help? 
Thanks!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Aldormanndiobla said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking for the download link for ISTA+ as well.
> Can anyone help?
> Thanks!





titaniumitis said:


> Can you please send me a link as well? Win 10 English or Italian





harish619 said:


> Can you please send me a link as well? Win 10 English.
> 
> Thank you very much





Mandinca said:


> Can you send me a link please. Windopws 10, English. Thanks


PM sent


----------



## scouse4392 (Jan 13, 2021)

Can i request a link for ISTA+ and E-Sys please.
Thanks in advanced


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

scouse4392 said:


> Can i request a link for ISTA+ and E-Sys please.
> Thanks in advanced


pm sent


----------



## cdrx (5 mo ago)

Hi, I'm looking for the download link for ISTA+ as well. Can anyone help? Thanks


----------



## robert_6266 (5 mo ago)

Hi I am looking for ISTA download link for my F11, Thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

cdrx said:


> Hi, I'm looking for the download link for ISTA+ as well. Can anyone help? Thanks





robert_6266 said:


> Hi I am looking for ISTA download link for my F11, Thanks


PM sent


----------



## Bimmerboy22 (5 mo ago)

Hi, im looking for a Ista D installer link for my f10 bmw  Thank you!


----------



## cbriant1 (5 mo ago)

Looking for ISTA P & D download link for Windows 10 if anyone can help. Thanks!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Bimmerboy22 said:


> Hi, im looking for a Ista D installer link for my f10 bmw  Thank you!





cbriant1 said:


> Looking for ISTA P & D download link for Windows 10 if anyone can help. Thanks!


PM sent


----------



## jblindy (Oct 2, 2011)

May I have the download link for ISTA+ please? Windows 10/English. Thanks.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

jblindy said:


> May I have the download link for ISTA+ please? Windows 10/English. Thanks.


PM sent


----------



## Jessicanix17 (5 mo ago)

I also need the link please!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Astro0 said:


> Hi, can I get a link to ISTA+? thanks





Jessicanix17 said:


> I also need the link please!


PM sent


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

MichaelBC2 said:


> Hello Adalbert,
> 
> thank you so much for the download link, Iwas able to download all the files.
> 
> ...


ISTA + is for winddows 10 and 11, in package all what you need


----------



## rbs33 (5 mo ago)

Hi everyone. I would love to have the download link pleaseeee. Thank you !!


----------



## ChefChilios (5 mo ago)

Hi,

Can I have the link for ISTA+, I want to check my f31, please.

Thank you


----------



## eriler (5 mo ago)

Can i also have the link for ISTA+, please?
Thank you.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

eriler said:


> Can i also have the link for ISTA+, please?
> Thank you.





ChefChilios said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I have the link for ISTA+, I want to check my f31, please.
> 
> Thank you


sent PM


----------



## ali61 (5 mo ago)

Hi adalbert can i have the link for ista+ please? Thank you.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

ali61 said:


> Hi adalbert can i have the link for ista+ please? Thank you.


PM sent


----------



## nekrikstas (5 mo ago)

hey! I'm new proud E61 owner and it looks like I need ISTA+ dl link too ;-)
thank you in advance!


----------



## zachf (6 mo ago)

Can I have the link for ISTA+ also, thank you!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

nekrikstas said:


> hey! I'm new proud E61 owner and it looks like I need ISTA+ dl link too ;-)
> thank you in advance!





zachf said:


> Can I have the link for ISTA+ also, thank you!


pm SENT


----------



## Jakeria (5 mo ago)

Hola, you're probably getting tired of people asking by now haha! Any chance I could also jump in on that bandwagon please?


----------



## t00xtr3m3 (5 mo ago)

Hey, I would love to get that link too please


----------



## BMWyn (5 mo ago)

I'm jumping in on the bandwagon as well, would love to receive a link for ISTA as well please.
Thanks.


----------



## jimbojohnny (5 mo ago)

Hi Adalbert, could I kindly ask for a link to ISTA+? highly appreciated.


----------



## w1n5t0n (5 mo ago)

Hi! Would love to have the link too  Thanks mate for your help!


----------



## Pi3rre (5 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> pm SENT


Is it also possible to get the link ? Cheers !


----------



## Vilsons (5 mo ago)

Hello, can You please send me ISTA download link, Thanks in advance.


----------



## Finnish_E90 (5 mo ago)

Would love a download link, old laptop got bricked :<


----------



## valentin.dache (5 mo ago)

Could you please send download link also to me?
Thank you in advance


----------



## chance9121 (7 mo ago)

Hello, would like to get link for ista+. new computer need to reload it.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

valentin.dache said:


> Could you please send download link also to me?
> Thank you in advance





chance9121 said:


> Hello, would like to get link for ista+. new computer need to reload it.


PM sent


----------



## RazCLG (5 mo ago)

Hello, would it please be possible to receive the link for ISTA+ as well? Thanks in advance!


----------



## jayjaybobsteve (5 mo ago)

Hi. Could I get the link for INSTA+ too please. Thank you so much!


----------



## iDGe46 (5 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


 Hey man could you sent me link aswell ? Thanks in advance


----------



## Jakeria (5 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Evening, not sure if you missed me  didn't have anything come through.


----------



## sorgens (5 mo ago)

Can I have the link too please.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## pete_ (Aug 3, 2016)

My Reinghold database seeem to be somewhat outdated. May I ask for a link to a latest available?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

pete_ said:


> My Reinghold database seeem to be somewhat outdated. May I ask for a link to a latest available?





sorgens said:


> Can I have the link too please.
> Thanks in advance!





Jakeria said:


> Evening, not sure if you missed me  didn't have anything come through.





iDGe46 said:


> Hey man could you sent me link aswell ? Thanks in advance





jayjaybobsteve said:


> Hi. Could I get the link for INSTA+ too please. Thank you so much!





RazCLG said:


> Hello, would it please be possible to receive the link for ISTA+ as well? Thanks in advance!


PM sent


----------



## F30330E (12 mo ago)

Hey could I get a link as well including database? Much appreciated!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

F30330E said:


> Hey could I get a link as well including database? Much appreciated!


PM sent


----------



## strohherx (5 mo ago)

Hi, can I please get the link aswell, ty in advance.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

strohherx said:


> Hi, can I please get the link aswell, ty in advance.


PM sent


----------



## sukhi421 (5 mo ago)

Hello there,can i get the Link please.Thanks


----------



## augisjurk2 (5 mo ago)

Hello, could I get the link for INSTA+ too please. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

augisjurk2 said:


> Hello, could I get the link for INSTA+ too please. Thank you in advance.





sukhi421 said:


> Hello there,can i get the Link please.Thanks


PM sent


----------



## tnkgnr (5 mo ago)

Greetings - can I receive the link/download for ISTA+ ?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

tnkgnr said:


> Greetings - can I receive the link/download for ISTA+ ?


PM sent


----------



## Cgoat (Feb 11, 2021)

Link Please!


----------



## chrzanekz (Jan 28, 2021)

Hi, can I get update link for ista? the old one is dead, thank u!


----------



## AK_ (5 mo ago)

I would also like a link please. Thank you for continuing to provide this to the community!


----------



## rahadi.wibowo (9 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Hi can you PM me also, thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Cgoat said:


> Link Please!


PM sent


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

rahadi.wibowo said:


> Hi can you PM me also, thanks





AK_ said:


> I would also like a link please. Thank you for continuing to provide this to the community!





chrzanekz said:


> Hi, can I get update link for ista? the old one is dead, thank u!


PM sent


----------



## Ameer87 (5 mo ago)

Hi @Adalbert_77 ..could you send me the link please.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Ameer87 said:


> Hi @Adalbert_77 ..could you send me the link please.


PM sent


----------



## meclive (5 mo ago)

Can I have a link to ISTA + please


----------



## THansen (Dec 11, 2020)

ista+ link?


----------



## Setshabapm (Oct 31, 2012)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Oi vey, could I also get the link please. Thanks a ton, we're keeping you really busy haha


----------



## AK2799 (Nov 1, 2019)

Hi @Adalbert_77 ..appreciate if you could please send me the link too please.


----------



## ginoogle (5 mo ago)

Hi @Adalbert_77 .. same here as well .. appreciate if you could send me the link please.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

ginoogle said:


> Hi @Adalbert_77 .. same here as well .. appreciate if you could send me the link please.





AK2799 said:


> Hi @Adalbert_77 ..appreciate if you could please send me the link too please.





Setshabapm said:


> Oi vey, could I also get the link please. Thanks a ton, we're keeping you really busy haha





THansen said:


> ista+ link?





meclive said:


> Can I have a link to ISTA + please


PM sent


----------



## delboy89 (5 mo ago)

Hi, can i please get a download/link - cheers


----------



## meclive (5 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 any chance you have an installation guide, looks like there is no installation file on the mega? Thanks

Edit: I've tried following the "Guide to ISTA+" from here but it mentions a prerequisite folder and other registry value files that don't seem to be in the mega. Any help you can give on this would be great. Thanks again


----------



## karolp1993 (5 mo ago)

Hello! I'm looking for ISTA+ link. Thanks!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

karolp1993 said:


> Hello! I'm looking for ISTA+ link. Thanks!





delboy89 said:


> Hi, can i please get a download/link - cheers


PM sent


----------



## StafkeS (5 mo ago)

could i get the ista+ link ?
Thanks


----------



## sosna (Jan 6, 2013)

I'd also would appreciate a link to ista+, dzięki


----------



## KOS 7 (7 mo ago)

I would be grateful for the link please👍


----------



## fventura03 (Dec 24, 2014)

also looking for link, can anyone share? much appreciated. thanks!


----------



## burofft (5 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 sorry to bug you man, I think you missed me yesterday, can you send me the download link for ISTA?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Brotherr said:


> Im also looking for the link :-o





F2UME said:


> Hi again, sorry @Adalbert_77 Would you mind including me with a download link?
> 
> Also Ista-P for E series if you have it, please.
> 
> Thank you!





Lexmaul said:


> @Adalbert_77 : Many thanks to you for a link





t00xtr3m3 said:


> Hey Adalbert, would you like to send me a link too, please? 😊


PM sent


----------



## ectoplasma (Jan 26, 2020)

Hello. I also need link for ista+


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

ectoplasma said:


> Hello. I also need link for ista+


PM sent


----------



## na51hog (4 mo ago)

Hi,

It won't surprise you to know that I would like a link for ISTA+!

Thank you for providing this service 👌

Neil


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

na51hog said:


> Hi,
> 
> It won't surprise you to know that I would like a link for ISTA+!
> 
> ...


PM sent


----------



## nhangeta (4 mo ago)

hello, can i get the link to download?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

nhangeta said:


> hello, can i get the link to download?


PM sent


----------



## gbisc (Nov 20, 2021)

Hi, could I get the link to download please? Thanks for doing this.


----------



## blazarov (4 mo ago)

can i also have the download link for ISTA+?


----------



## BMWyn (5 mo ago)

Try again now Adalbert, didn't know i needed to post more to unlock conversations


----------



## ssj925 (Jul 4, 2020)

Hi @Adalbert_77 could I also get a download link?

Had to reinstall windows and forgot to backup my previous download. 

Thanks


----------



## murmur (Jun 14, 2016)

Can I get a link please as well , much appreciated.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

murmur said:


> Can I get a link please as well , much appreciated.





ssj925 said:


> Hi @Adalbert_77 could I also get a download link?
> 
> Had to reinstall windows and forgot to backup my previous download.
> 
> Thanks





BMWyn said:


> Try again now Adalbert, didn't know i needed to post more to unlock conversations





blazarov said:


> can i also have the download link for ISTA+?





gbisc said:


> Hi, could I get the link to download please? Thanks for doing this.





gbisc said:


> Hi, could I get the link to download please? Thanks for doing this.


PM sent


----------



## Mick_67 (4 mo ago)

Can I get a link please as well


----------



## weltwanderlust (4 mo ago)

I hate to pile on, but may I have a link for ISTA+, too? It is very much appreciated


----------



## blastin06 (5 mo ago)

Anyone one else having problems installing ISTA? Mine keeps saying its missing a database. I tried using the installation directions from the start of the thread but either the file names were changed or is missing files.


----------



## Interceptor101 (6 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 

I can see you're busy with this  
So, maybe, if you have some time, would you please send me a link too?
I would be so gratefull.
Thank you in advance, cheers, Wim.


----------



## louiela (4 mo ago)

Hello good Sir. Can i also can the download link for ISTA D. Very much appreciated and Thank You!


----------



## Elia8 (4 mo ago)

Hello. can I also get a link for ista please ?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Mick_67 said:


> Can I get a link please as well





louiela said:


> Hello good Sir. Can i also can the download link for ISTA D. Very much appreciated and Thank You!





Interceptor101 said:


> @Adalbert_77
> 
> I can see you're busy with this
> So, maybe, if you have some time, would you please send me a link too?
> ...





blastin06 said:


> Anyone one else having problems installing ISTA? Mine keeps saying its missing a database. I tried using the installation directions from the start of the thread but either the file names were changed or is missing files.





weltwanderlust said:


> I hate to pile on, but may I have a link for ISTA+, too? It is very much appreciated





Elia8 said:


> Hello. can I also get a link for ista please ?


PM sent


----------



## ady76 (11 mo ago)

Buna ziua. pot obține și un link pentru ista+, vă rog?


----------



## wade8876 (Dec 24, 2014)

Could I also get the link for ista? Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

wade8876 said:


> Could I also get the link for ista? Any help is much appreciated!





ady76 said:


> Buna ziua. pot obține și un link pentru ista+, vă rog?



PM sent


----------



## mightychipster (4 mo ago)

Can I have a link please?


----------



## Ardemonn (4 mo ago)

Hi, can I have the link too please?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

mightychipster said:


> Can I have a link please?





Ardemonn said:


> Hi, can I have the link too please?


PM sent


----------



## kevin25john (4 mo ago)

Can i have a link too please?


----------



## Cessna185pilot (Jul 13, 2021)

iribespinosa said:


> Hi, I have a 2015 328d would this ISTA work for it?


Yes it would.


----------



## murmur (Jun 14, 2016)

*Adalbert_77,, *Thanks for the link,, does it have the latest PZD data files as well in the package?


----------



## jrhvlh (8 mo ago)

could you send me the link for ista+ please


----------



## MiticoGallo (4 mo ago)

Can I have a link pls?


----------



## murmur (Jun 14, 2016)

Thanks for the link,,, any installation instructions or videos that folks followed to install ,,


----------



## redlineclipse (Feb 1, 2015)

Any way you could send me the link?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

kevin25john said:


> Can i have a link too please?





redlineclipse said:


> Any way you could send me the link?





murmur said:


> Thanks for the link,,, any installation instructions or videos that folks followed to install ,,





MiticoGallo said:


> Can I have a link pls?





jrhvlh said:


> could you send me the link for ista+ please





murmur said:


> *Adalbert_77,, *Thanks for the link,, does it have the latest PZD data files as well in the package?





Cessna185pilot said:


> Yes it would.


PM sent


----------



## Tommy68 (5 mo ago)

Hi @Adalbert_77 Would you mind including me with a download link ISTA+ ?


Thank you!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Tommy68 said:


> Hi @Adalbert_77 Would you mind including me with a download link ISTA+ ?
> 
> 
> Thank you!


PM sent


----------



## ohhmygod (4 mo ago)

Please send me a link. Thanks heaps!


----------



## MK_F30_335i (4 mo ago)

Please could you share a link with me also @Adalbert_77 

Many thanks.


----------



## JMounce (4 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77

Can I trouble you for a link too good sir?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

ohhmygod said:


> Please send me a link. Thanks heaps!





MK_F30_335i said:


> Please could you share a link with me also @Adalbert_77
> 
> Many thanks.


PM sent


----------



## e65 bmw (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi @Adalbert_77 thanks for link im unsure how to unzip


----------



## kingMarkeith (Jun 29, 2017)

@Adalbert_77 May I have the link kind sir?


----------



## schernov (Jul 27, 2006)

Could I request. Download link for Ista+?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

schernov said:


> Could I request. Download link for Ista+?





kingMarkeith said:


> @Adalbert_77 May I have the link kind sir?





e65 bmw said:


> Hi @Adalbert_77 thanks for link im unsure how to unzip


PM sent


----------



## Wrightbenz (Apr 9, 2014)

Would like the link thanks


----------



## Curtis1997 (4 mo ago)

Hi there can I get the link for ISTA+ please? Thanks!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Wrightbenz said:


> Would like the link thanks





Curtis1997 said:


> Hi there can I get the link for ISTA+ please? Thanks!


PM sent


----------



## H1Aardvark (5 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


In the files I could not find four files that the instruction say to download or copy. I could not find files named Unbock.reg, Ista-Prog-x64.reg, Ista-prog-x86.reg, nor 1.01.36 standalone reg fix (x64).

I did not have any problems downloading any of the files. So I don't think I need Unblock.reg.

Instead of finding files named "Ista-Prog-x64.reg" and "Ista-prog-x86.reg", I did find files in the "regfiles_full_sdp_blp" folder named "ISTA_Reg_Fix_x64" and "ISTA_Reg_Fix_x86". Are these newer versions of the files?

Also, I could not find a license key. I did not find a file named ""rheingold-license" in the Rheingold folder. Is a license key needed for ISTA_v4.32.15.24911? If so, Where is it located in the files?

Can you assist in letting us know whether these files are needed for a Windows 10 application? In Microsoft Store and Downloads, I could not locate
• Visual C++ Redistributable Packages for Visual Studio 2013 • NOR .NET Framework 4.6
Instead I found Visual Studio 2022 and .Net Framework Features. I suspect that these are the updated programs that are compatible with Windows 10. Is that correct?


I suspect one of these file issues is leading me to get an error message when I try to open the program.

Error
The database installed is not complete. A repair installation must be carried out.
ISTA cannot be used without complete databases. The application will therefore be terminated


*If you help me with these questions, I can update the ISTA Installation Guide and post it on this thread.*


----------



## murmur (Jun 14, 2016)

H1Aardvark said:


> In the files I could not find four files that the instruction say to download or copy. I could not find files named Unbock.reg, Ista-Prog-x64.reg, Ista-prog-x86.reg, nor 1.01.36 standalone reg fix (x64).
> 
> I did not have any problems downloading any of the files. So I don't think I need Unblock.reg.
> 
> ...


Getting the same exact issues as above..


----------



## ozf36 (4 mo ago)

hello the link does not work I could get one too?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

ozf36 said:


> hello the link does not work I could get one too?


PM sent


----------



## conorcarville1983 (4 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


would i be able to trouble you for the link also please?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

conorcarville1983 said:


> would i be able to trouble you for the link also please?


PM sent


----------



## GianSKY (4 mo ago)

Hello, new here, is it possible to get the link? I need to reset my ZF8HP75H  Thank you!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

GianSKY said:


> Hello, new here, is it possible to get the link? I need to reset my ZF8HP75H  Thank you!


PM sent


----------



## H1Aardvark (5 mo ago)

In the files I could not find four files that the instruction say to download or copy. I could not find files named Unbock.reg, Ista-Prog-x64.reg, Ista-prog-x86.reg, nor 1.01.36 standalone reg fix (x64).

I did not have any problems downloading any of the files. So I don't think I need Unblock.reg.

Instead of finding files named "Ista-Prog-x64.reg" and "Ista-prog-x86.reg", I did find files in the "regfiles_full_sdp_blp" folder named "ISTA_Reg_Fix_x64" and "ISTA_Reg_Fix_x86". Are these newer versions of the files?

Also, I could not find a license key. I did not find a file named ""rheingold-license" in the Rheingold folder. Is a license key needed for ISTA_v4.32.15.24911? If so, Where is it located in the files?

Can you assist in letting us know whether these files are needed for a Windows 10 application? In Microsoft Store and Downloads, I could not locate
• Visual C++ Redistributable Packages for Visual Studio 2013 • NOR .NET Framework 4.6
Instead I found Visual Studio 2022 and .Net Framework Features. I suspect that these are the updated programs that are compatible with Windows 10. Is that correct?


I suspect one of these file issues is leading me to get an error message when I try to open the program.

Error
The database installed is not complete. A repair installation must be carried out.
ISTA cannot be used without complete databases. The application will therefore be terminated


*If you help me with these questions, I can update the ISTA Installation Guide and post it on this thread.* 

*Are others with Windows 10 successfully getting the ISTA files from this thread to install?*


----------



## willypete (4 mo ago)

Could I get the link? Thanks


----------



## StafkeS (5 mo ago)

Is there a file with som installation help ?


----------



## Fleury69 (4 mo ago)

Could i get the link please?


----------



## murmur (Jun 14, 2016)

I have tried to do the installation but have not had much luck so far.. I tried to follow the instructions provided on page 1 but they talk about some files which are missing from the current downloaded package.I know there are so many folks getting the link for download and probably installing it successfully as well. Can any one please post some instructions on how they installed it based on the current package of files from the Mega link. I am sure it would help a lot of folks.


----------



## joe_go_me (4 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 could i get a link for ista+ please, thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

willypete said:


> Could I get the link? Thanks





StafkeS said:


> Is there a file with som installation help ?


PM sent


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

joe_go_me said:


> @Adalbert_77 could i get a link for ista+ please, thanks


PM sent


----------



## ex46fanatic (Mar 18, 2021)

where is the license key ?


----------



## H1Aardvark (5 mo ago)

I am beginning to think that Adalbert_77 is just a bot providing links to get people to subscribe to Mega download site.


----------



## H1Aardvark (5 mo ago)

murmur said:


> I have tried to do the installation but have not had much luck so far.. I tried to follow the instructions provided on page 1 but they talk about some files which are missing from the current downloaded package.I know there are so many folks getting the link for download and probably installing it successfully as well. Can any one please post some instructions on how they installed it based on the current package of files from the Mega link. I am sure it would help a lot of folks.


Any luck getting help?


----------



## murmur (Jun 14, 2016)

H1Aardvark said:


> Any luck getting help?


nope,,, just wondering if all the people downloading are able to successfully install it ..


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

here on this post is only link to ista, standard files for configutaion - full package

So many people is happy that don't need to pay for link, I don't know where but possible is buy link to ista.

Please find correct link to installation, sorry i do not respond for every problem with installation. If somenody want just search - all is on forum and please describe nice instuction for users. In net ismany info, just need to search, not wait for answer - sorry no time to answer to everybody.


----------



## dblsix (4 mo ago)

Add me to the list of people who have downloaded these files but I have no idea how to begin installation. If anybody figures out how to actually complete the installation please share your process. I don't mind creating an official write up with pictures if I can get this thing working.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

dblsix said:


> Add me to the list of people who have downloaded these files but I have no idea how to begin installation. If anybody figures out how to actually complete the installation please share your process. I don't mind creating an official write up with pictures if I can get this thing working.


OK from now no providing ista files, thanks


----------



## wayne819 (4 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> OK from now no providing ista files, thanks


Hi, can i have the latest links to ISTA and PSZDFull?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

wayne819 said:


> Hi, can i have the latest links to ISTA and PSZDFull?


SDP latest send PM


----------



## dblsix (4 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> OK from now no providing ista files, thanks


Not exactly sure what this means and maybe it's getting lost in translation but I'm not trying to provide any files. Just looking for a way to make this operational as it appears most people are having difficulty. If I have misunderstood your comment please clarify.


----------



## GianSKY (4 mo ago)

Can someone direct me how to get a code reading for the auto transmission ??? Thanks!


----------



## Pitbulls (Jul 23, 2021)

Hello, i need link to download ista+ pls


----------



## H1Aardvark (5 mo ago)

murmur said:


> nope,,, just wondering if all the people downloading are able to successfully install it ..





murmur said:


> nope,,, just wondering if all the people downloading are able to successfully install it ..


Any success today? I haven't had anyone respond that the downloads from this thread are successful or have found a listing in here that provided any answers to our install questions. I may resort to purchasing a download copy form UK site.


----------



## HyvarMi (6 mo ago)

H1Aardvark said:


> Any success today? I haven't had anyone respond that the downloads from this thread are successful or have found a listing in here that provided any answers to our install questions. I may resort to purchasing a download copy form UK site.


Hi! Steps I took a while ago for installation, see message #1, 066 on this thread...hope it helps.


----------



## H1Aardvark (5 mo ago)

HyvarMi said:


> Hello all,
> 
> here in the middle of Finland ISTA+ got from @Adalbert_77 last week runs great. Wasn’t so easy to install for me either, I’m over 50y/o and computers are not so easy for me...
> 
> ...


Thank you very much HyvarMi
The augmented instructions worked like charm.



murmur said:


> nope,,, just wondering if all the people downloading are able to successfully install it ..


murmur, check out these instructions from HyvarMI.


----------



## ozf36 (4 mo ago)

i need for rheingold the German language only the SQliteDBs for version 4.22.12 has one?


----------



## murmur (Jun 14, 2016)

H1Aardvark said:


> Thank you very much HyvarMi
> The augmented instructions worked like charm.
> 
> 
> murmur, check out these instructions from HyvarMI.


Thank you so much for the detailed instructions, did you have to uninstall The prior unsuccessful attempts including reg files prior to this fresh installation?


----------



## Titane (May 1, 2014)

@Adalbert_77 Could you send me ISTA+? I know how to install it (with EDIABAS etc.)

If you have the french language, that's even better


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Pitbulls said:


> Hello, i need link to download ista+ pls


PM sent


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Titane said:


> @Adalbert_77 Could you send me ISTA+? I know how to install it (with EDIABAS etc.)
> 
> If you have the french language, that's even better





Titane said:


> @Adalbert_77 Could you send me ISTA+? I know how to install it (with EDIABAS etc.)
> 
> If you have the french language, that's even better


PM sent


----------



## murmur (Jun 14, 2016)

HvarMi,, worked for me too, thanks again for helping out,, one more question, I am trying to connect via icom ,, once i try to connect the car i get the message to enter an IP address ? Dont know what to put in there.


----------



## HyvarMi (6 mo ago)

murmur said:


> HvarMi,, worked for me too, thanks again for helping out,, one more question, I am trying to connect via icom ,, once i try to connect the car i get the message to enter an IP address ? Dont know what to put in there.


Not sure, I did use k-dcan, but have you tried ip-adress mentioned on the "Beginners Guide to ISTA+"? There is a link to this original intruction on the 1st thread. For me cable installation did work according to the old guide, even on this newer ista option page looked a bit different.


----------



## arthurgoldstone (4 mo ago)

Please send me the link


----------



## schwartzki (Aug 1, 2008)

Can I get the link please


----------



## mario343455 (4 mo ago)

Link please


----------



## Bashar Azizi (6 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


could u plz send me ista+


----------



## JustasLTU (4 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 Still have the link for ISTA? Please and thank you!


----------



## Shuriken30 (Dec 26, 2016)

Hi, can i get the link for Ista+ as well? Thanks


----------



## Bashar Azizi (6 mo ago)

HyvarMi said:


> Not sure, I did use k-dcan, but have you tried ip-adress mentioned on the "Beginners Guide to ISTA+"? There is a link to this original intruction on the 1st thread. For me cable installation did work according to the old guide, even on this newer ista option page looked a bit different.


can u send the liink plz??


----------



## Bashar Azizi (6 mo ago)

murmur said:


> HvarMi,, worked for me too, thanks again for helping out,, one more question, I am trying to connect via icom ,, once i try to connect the car i get the message to enter an IP address ? Dont know what to put in there.


if u have the link can u plz send it to mee


----------



## ap87 (4 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Can you also PM me the link to ISTA+? thxx


----------



## larsenE83 (4 mo ago)

Can someone send me the link to ISTA + please? I run a BMW junkyard and will shoot you a nice discount lol


----------



## Mstu (4 mo ago)

Can some1 send me please ISTA +?


----------



## wizzi07 (Jan 25, 2016)

hi, please could i have the link for ISTA+ ... thanks!!


----------



## Bimmerboy22 (5 mo ago)

Can I have the link too please? Thank you!


----------



## CrispyOwl (4 mo ago)

I'm looking to download ISTA+ for diagnostics on my 2018 F30, could I get a download link please? Thanks in advance!


----------



## CrispyOwl (4 mo ago)

_double posted accidentally - sorry_


----------



## andrewhampton3 (Oct 27, 2021)

@Adalbert_77 Could you send me ISTA+ - thanks in advance


----------



## scamerong (4 mo ago)

Hi @Adalbert_77 , could you please send me link for ISTA+ Diagnostnics for my 2014 F11. Many thanks.


----------



## M240_Berker (4 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 , Would also love to get the ISTA+ software for my M240.
Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

M240_Berker said:


> @Adalbert_77 , Would also love to get the ISTA+ software for my M240.
> Thank you very much in advance!





scamerong said:


> Hi @Adalbert_77 , could you please send me link for ISTA+ Diagnostnics for my 2014 F11. Many thanks.





andrewhampton3 said:


> @Adalbert_77 Could you send me ISTA+ - thanks in advance





CrispyOwl said:


> I'm looking to download ISTA+ for diagnostics on my 2018 F30, could I get a download link please? Thanks in advance!


PM sent to alllll


----------



## Howquick (Dec 5, 2019)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent to alllll


Could you please send me a link to the download? Thanks very much


----------



## Lenkka (Jan 22, 2020)

Hey, Could i also get a link for Ista +, because the link is dead. Thanx.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Howquick said:


> Could you please send me a link to the download? Thanks very much





Lenkka said:


> Hey, Could i also get a link for Ista +, because the link is dead. Thanx.


PM sent


----------



## blklabel52 (4 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 Please send a link for ISTA+. Thank you.


----------



## jdmfrogg (Aug 29, 2007)

@
*Adalbert_77 can i also get a link for Ista please? Thanks in advance*


----------



## Nick - W (12 mo ago)

Please add me to the list for the link. F15 50i problems


----------



## andrewhampton3 (Oct 27, 2021)

*@Adalbert_77 thank you so much really appreciate it. *


----------



## hd1r234 (4 mo ago)

Hey can yo also provide me a download link please @Adalbert_77


----------



## Chrisch (4 mo ago)

Hello *Adalbert_77,*

i would be happy if u can send me also the download link for ISTA+ 

Best regards
Chris


----------



## pugjim (4 mo ago)

Could I get the ISTA+ download link also please?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

pugjim said:


> Could I get the ISTA+ download link also please?





Chrisch said:


> Hello *Adalbert_77,*
> 
> i would be happy if u can send me also the download link for ISTA+
> 
> ...





hd1r234 said:


> Hey can yo also provide me a download link please @Adalbert_77





andrewhampton3 said:


> *@Adalbert_77 thank you so much really appreciate it. *





Nick - W said:


> Please add me to the list for the link. F15 50i problems





blklabel52 said:


> @Adalbert_77 Please send a link for ISTA+. Thank you.


PM sent


----------



## vsystech (4 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77

Hello,

Can you send me the download link for ISTA+ ?

Thank you.


----------



## pugjim (4 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Thanks!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

vsystech said:


> @Adalbert_77
> 
> Hello,
> 
> ...


PM sent


----------



## dino.n (4 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 Hello good sir , can I get the link also ?  Thanks in advance


----------



## tonyloo82 (4 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 Hi sir, may I get the ISTA+ link please? Thank you very much.


----------



## spurcap (4 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 Please send a link for ISTA+. Thank you.


----------



## E60_530D_45NL (4 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77
Can I get the link for ISTA+? Thanks!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

E60_530D_45NL said:


> @Adalbert_77
> Can I get the link for ISTA+? Thanks!





spurcap said:


> @Adalbert_77 Please send a link for ISTA+. Thank you.





tonyloo82 said:


> @Adalbert_77 Hi sir, may I get the ISTA+ link please? Thank you very much.





dino.n said:


> @Adalbert_77 Hello good sir , can I get the link also ?  Thanks in advance





tonyloo82 said:


> @Adalbert_77 Hi sir, may I get the ISTA+ link please? Thank you very much.


PM sent


----------



## etsbonb (4 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 Sorry sir I missed the last request window. May I also have the link please? Mainly for E46

Appreciate it =)


----------



## Artistfiend (4 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 i also apologise. If I could get the link would be very helpful!!
Many thanks


----------



## Artistfiend (4 mo ago)

Artistfiend said:


> @Adalbert_77 i also apologise. If I could get the link would be very helpful!!
> Many thanks


Mine is for e82 and e90 many thanks if you can help


----------



## SE_Bimmer (Nov 23, 2020)

Could anybody please send the link? the one above is dead.


----------



## martin.ka (4 mo ago)

Hi @Adalbert_77 , 

May I ask you for the link please? Thanks in advance.


----------



## bray.den (Jan 10, 2020)

Hi @Adalbert_77 , 

Could I get the ISTA + link as well? Thanks


----------



## vinnye90 (4 mo ago)

Hi @Adalbert_77 

Could you please send me link for ISTA+ for my 2011 335d? THANK YOU!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

vinnye90 said:


> Hi @Adalbert_77
> 
> Could you please send me link for ISTA+ for my 2011 335d? THANK YOU!





bray.den said:


> Hi @Adalbert_77 ,
> 
> Could I get the ISTA + link as well? Thanks





martin.ka said:


> Hi @Adalbert_77 ,
> 
> May I ask you for the link please? Thanks in advance.





SE_Bimmer said:


> Could anybody please send the link? the one above is dead.





Artistfiend said:


> Mine is for e82 and e90 many thanks if you can help





etsbonb said:


> @Adalbert_77 Sorry sir I missed the last request window. May I also have the link please? Mainly for E46
> 
> Appreciate it =)


PM sent


----------



## tequila97 (4 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 Hello

I'd apreciate if you could share the link with me . Have some errors on F30.

Thanks in advance !


----------



## xnrs (Jun 6, 2016)

hi, may i get link please?

pozdrowki z PL


----------



## Allrounder (4 mo ago)

Could I submit a request for DL link as well? I'm swapping from a M54B22 to a B25, so I need to code/flash/program the existing DME and/or 'fit' the EWS to the DME from the new engine...
Thanks in advance from Denmark

Never mind, just found out i have it. And as I need something to code or program an e-series (e39) it doesn't work for my purposes. I've got BMW Standard Tools as well, what else I need, I hope to find by searching i this forum...


----------



## fontesjj (4 mo ago)

Could I get the ISTA+ download link? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bodiiin (4 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 could u please send me the link


----------



## brunobozic7 (Sep 6, 2021)

Hi @Adalbert_77 ,

Could I get the ISTA + link as well? Thank youu


----------



## stephan221097 (4 mo ago)

Hi @Adalbert_77 

May I get the ISTA+ link too?

thank you very much.


----------



## Joelle1 (4 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 
@stephan221097 
@Bodiiin

need a download link to ISTA / ISTA P too, anyone?  Thanks


----------



## Joelle1 (4 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77
@stephan221097
@Bodiiin

need a download link to ISTA / ISTA P too, anyone?  Thanks


----------



## sarpe.cristi (4 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77
@stephan221097
@Bodiiin 

May I please also have the download link in a pm whenever one of you guys has some time? Thanks in advance


----------



## alexcys (4 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77
Can I get the link for ISTA+? Thanks!


----------



## bnetzk (4 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77
Could i please get the link for ISTA+? Thanks!


----------



## Majster (4 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 Hello, can I get download link for ISTA+? Thanks in advance


----------



## ashou (4 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 could I also get the ISTA+ download link? Thanks!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

stephan221097 said:


> Hi @Adalbert_77
> 
> May I get the ISTA+ link too?
> 
> thank you very much.





brunobozic7 said:


> Hi @Adalbert_77 ,
> 
> Could I get the ISTA + link as well? Thank youu





Bodiiin said:


> @Adalbert_77 could u please send me the link





fontesjj said:


> Could I get the ISTA+ download link? Thanks in advance!





Allrounder said:


> Could I submit a request for DL link as well? I'm swapping from a M54B22 to a B25, so I need to code/flash/program the existing DME and/or 'fit' the EWS to the DME from the new engine...
> Thanks in advance from Denmark
> 
> Never mind, just found out i have it. And as I need something to code or program an e-series (e39) it doesn't work for my purposes. I've got BMW Standard Tools as well, what else I need, I hope to find by searching i this forum...





xnrs said:


> hi, may i get link please?
> 
> pozdrowki z PL





tequila97 said:


> @Adalbert_77 Hello
> 
> I'd apreciate if you could share the link with me . Have some errors on F30.
> 
> Thanks in advance !


PM sent


----------



## jdiflam (Aug 7, 2013)

Hello! Looking for a link to download ISTA+ thanks in advance!


----------



## mitko195 (4 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 - can I get ISTA+ as well please?


----------



## boramanuel (4 mo ago)

Hi @Adalbert_77 , can i get the ISTA + link as well? Thank you !


----------



## oskarikop (4 mo ago)

Hello @Adalbert_77 , can i get the ISTA + link as well? Thank you !


----------



## diante (4 mo ago)

Hi @Adalbert_77 , would like a download link for ISTA + too please - Thanks!


----------



## KaliYugaSurfer (4 mo ago)

Dear @Adalbert_77 , can you also send me the link? 
Thanks so much!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

KaliYugaSurfer said:


> Dear @Adalbert_77 , can you also send me the link?
> Thanks so much!





diante said:


> Hi @Adalbert_77 , would like a download link for ISTA + too please - Thanks!





oskarikop said:


> Hello @Adalbert_77 , can i get the ISTA + link as well? Thank you !





oskarikop said:


> Hello @Adalbert_77 , can i get the ISTA + link as well? Thank you !





oskarikop said:


> Hello @Adalbert_77 , can i get the ISTA + link as well? Thank you !





boramanuel said:


> Hi @Adalbert_77 , can i get the ISTA + link as well? Thank you !





mitko195 said:


> @Adalbert_77 - can I get ISTA+ as well please?





mitko195 said:


> @Adalbert_77 - can I get ISTA+ as well please?





jdiflam said:


> Hello! Looking for a link to download ISTA+ thanks in advance!


PM sent


----------



## sarpe.cristi (4 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 - can I get ISTA+ as well please?


----------



## futuretristan (4 mo ago)

Hi @Adalbert_77 , can you sent me the ISTA+ link, too? Thanks a lot!


----------



## alexcys (4 mo ago)

Hi @Adalbert_77 ,
can you also send me the link? Thanks 🙏


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

alexcys said:


> Hi @Adalbert_77 ,
> can you also send me the link? Thanks 🙏





futuretristan said:


> Hi @Adalbert_77 , can you sent me the ISTA+ link, too? Thanks a lot!





sarpe.cristi said:


> @Adalbert_77 - can I get ISTA+ as well please?





sarpe.cristi said:


> @Adalbert_77 - can I get ISTA+ as well please?


PM sent


----------



## ExiTT (4 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 , would really appreciate it if you send me the ISTA link too


----------



## BMVish (Dec 18, 2021)

Hi,
Can I please have the link for download ?
Thanks !


----------



## SMAS (Jan 15, 2021)

Any chance I can have the link for the latest download?
Thanks!


----------



## Miksyv (May 5, 2021)

@Adalbert_77 
Hi, can I also have the link for download?
Thank you!


----------



## Aronis (Nov 3, 2010)

I have the files downloaded and am unzipping.........but there are several different installation 'instructions' posted and they are no consistent with the files in that download. Things like "Unblock.reg" "VC Redist links" EasyBMWtools" are not in that download???? Can you point me to the proper 'installation" instructions???

Thank you,

Mike


----------



## olppu99 (4 mo ago)

Can I have the link for download
Thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

olppu99 said:


> Can I have the link for download
> Thanks





Miksyv said:


> @Adalbert_77
> Hi, can I also have the link for download?
> Thank you!





Miksyv said:


> @Adalbert_77
> Hi, can I also have the link for download?
> Thank you!





SMAS said:


> Any chance I can have the link for the latest download?
> Thanks!





BMVish said:


> Hi,
> Can I please have the link for download ?
> Thanks !


PM sent


----------



## ninniss1210 (4 mo ago)

.


----------



## ninniss1210 (4 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Can you add me to that list as well plzzz


----------



## threefourtysix (4 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 could I also get the Ista D and P link from you? Thank you very much!!


----------



## bmwe39tds (Feb 25, 2021)

Been looking for ISTA + links for days, can anyone help me with a link  thanks in advance.


----------



## Medvetojas (4 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 Could you please help me out with a link aswell?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Medvetojas said:


> @Adalbert_77 Could you please help me out with a link aswell?





bmwe39tds said:


> Been looking for ISTA + links for days, can anyone help me with a link  thanks in advance.





threefourtysix said:


> @Adalbert_77 could I also get the Ista D and P link from you? Thank you very much!!





threefourtysix said:


> @Adalbert_77 could I also get the Ista D and P link from you? Thank you very much!!





ninniss1210 said:


> Can you add me to that list as well plzzz





ninniss1210 said:


> .


PM sent


----------



## muellerdan (4 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 would you be so kind and send me a link as well? Appreciate it and much thanks!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

muellerdan said:


> @Adalbert_77 would you be so kind and send me a link as well? Appreciate it and much thanks!


PM sent


----------



## drste (Sep 16, 2016)

@Adalbert_77 Could I have the link please


----------



## mati11555 (Jun 19, 2021)

Hello, Send me link for download Please 
Thanks


----------



## skowronekmr (4 mo ago)

Hi, can i have download link please. Thank you!


----------



## bogastorm (4 mo ago)

hello, can someone send me the ista+, ista-D and Ista-P link please? it is for my bmw e60 2004 and for my bmw f20 116i
Thank you!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

bogastorm said:


> hello, can someone send me the ista+, ista-D and Ista-P link please? it is for my bmw e60 2004 and for my bmw f20 116i
> Thank you!





skowronekmr said:


> Hi, can i have download link please. Thank you!





mati11555 said:


> Hello, Send me link for download Please
> Thanks





drste said:


> @Adalbert_77 Could I have the link please


PM sent


----------



## hm0011 (Jul 31, 2019)

Hi,
Can I please have the link for the download ?
Thank you in advance!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Reginald16 said:


> Would love to receive a link, thanks!


PM sent


----------



## Similiviu (4 mo ago)

Could you send me, please, the download link?? Tnx!!!


----------



## Will5454 (4 mo ago)

If I could get the link that would be greatly appreciated!

TIA


----------



## butala (Apr 25, 2017)

can i please have a download link for ista+

Thanks.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

butala said:


> can i please have a download link for ista+
> 
> Thanks.





Will5454 said:


> If I could get the link that would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> TIA





Similiviu said:


> Could you send me, please, the download link?? Tnx!!!


PM sent


----------



## Christi325 (4 mo ago)

Hi,
Can I please have the downloadlink?
Thanks a lot!


----------



## CaptainBruh (4 mo ago)

Can I please have the download link? Thanks!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Christi325 said:


> Hi,
> Can I please have the downloadlink?
> Thanks a lot!





CaptainBruh said:


> Can I please have the download link? Thanks!


PM sent


----------



## anvio (4 mo ago)

Can I get a link to the download as well, you're amazing!


----------



## Tune321 (4 mo ago)

Hi 
Could I have also the Ista link. Thank you very much!


----------



## mirsaadhasa (4 mo ago)

May I also have a link? Thank you so much!


----------



## bnetzk (4 mo ago)

Could I get the download link? Thanks!


----------



## OBars (May 8, 2007)

I would like to get a link as well, please


----------



## handsomehwang (4 mo ago)

I would love a link as well. Much appreciated for your help.


----------



## 525 super (Dec 13, 2021)

i would love a link too


----------



## sunny335i (4 mo ago)

Hi could I please also get the link. Thank you for all your help!


----------



## SirMcLord (Sep 28, 2021)

Could i get a link too? thanks!


----------



## n54Bomber (4 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Hey boss, can I please get the link when you get a chance.


----------



## vanderneto (4 mo ago)

Link please! And thanks for the support


----------



## aronky (9 mo ago)

Could you send me the link as well? Thanks!


----------



## Tune321 (4 mo ago)

Tune321 said:


> Hi
> Could I have also the Ista link. Thank you very much!


I would really appreciate if someone can send me the Ista+ link. 
I had my last BMW (2002ti) 25 years ago, but did not need software to analyze and fix the gearbox..


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

anvio said:


> Can I get a link to the download as well, you're amazing!





aronky said:


> Could you send me the link as well? Thanks!





vanderneto said:


> Link please! And thanks for the support





n54Bomber said:


> Hey boss, can I please get the link when you get a chance.





SirMcLord said:


> Could i get a link too? thanks!





SirMcLord said:


> Could i get a link too? thanks!





sunny335i said:


> Hi could I please also get the link. Thank you for all your help!





525 super said:


> i would love a link too





OBars said:


> I would like to get a link as well, please





bnetzk said:


> Could I get the download link? Thanks!





mirsaadhasa said:


> May I also have a link? Thank you so much!





Tune321 said:


> Hi
> Could I have also the Ista link. Thank you very much!


PM sent


----------



## esuohdrib (4 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Let me know if the link worked for you guys. Link stopped working for me but when i downloaded it when it was working i was not able to get ista running.


----------



## Reginald16 (4 mo ago)

Would like to get new link


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

esuohdrib said:


> Let me know if the link worked for you guys. Link stopped working for me but when i downloaded it when it was working i was not able to get ista running.





Reginald16 said:


> Would like to get new link


PM sent


----------



## zvezdovs (4 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Can you hook a Latvian brother out with a link?
Many thanks!


----------



## tomasnikl (4 mo ago)

Could I get the download link? Thanks!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

zvezdovs said:


> Can you hook a Latvian brother out with a link?
> Many thanks!


PM sent


----------



## kevmw (4 mo ago)

Hello, can I please get the link if possible? Thanks!


----------



## esuohdrib (4 mo ago)

Has anyone in this thread gotten the link provided to even work?


----------



## 668_m5 (4 mo ago)

Would anyone be able to PM the link, please


----------



## Mach1na (4 mo ago)

May I have a link please?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Mach1na said:


> May I have a link please?





668_m5 said:


> Would anyone be able to PM the link, please





esuohdrib said:


> Has anyone in this thread gotten the link provided to even work?





kevmw said:


> Hello, can I please get the link if possible? Thanks!


PM sent


----------



## selg (Oct 13, 2017)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent





Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Could you send me the link, please


----------



## selg (Oct 13, 2017)

.


----------



## sebobulgogi (Mar 29, 2021)

I need a link, please


----------



## dhizzy (3 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Hey there could you send me a link as well please?


----------



## pancakeinacan (3 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Hello, could you pm me the link as well, thanks


----------



## by1406 (3 mo ago)

Hello, can I please get the link if possible? Thanks!


----------



## BimmerUser77 (3 mo ago)

Could you send me the link as well? Thank you very much!


----------



## venndi (3 mo ago)

Hi, could I get the link for ista+?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

venndi said:


> Hi, could I get the link for ista+?
> Thanks in advance!





vladd14 said:


> @Adalbert_77
> Hello, can I get a download link for a version that works with E and F models, thank you very much!
> Have a nice day!





louielazo said:


> Hi, can i get link for ISTA+ please. Thank you!





rhyder4195 said:


> Hi, could I get the link for ISTAp? Thanks in advance.





rhyder4195 said:


> Hi, could I get the link for ISTAp? Thanks in advance.





pugger8 said:


> Seriously need a download link.
> 
> Thanks for your time.





NunoGuedes said:


> Could I also get a download link?
> 
> Thanks





Flowwwie said:


> May I get a download link? Thanks


PM sent


----------



## SolidBop (3 mo ago)

Hello, 

could I get the download link for the ISTA+

Thanks in advance.


----------



## clomo (8 mo ago)

Could you please send me the link for the ISTA+ download?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

SolidBop said:


> Hello,
> 
> could I get the download link for the ISTA+
> 
> Thanks in advance.





clomo said:


> Could you please send me the link for the ISTA+ download?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


PM sent


----------



## 335GT3 (3 mo ago)

Hello, may I please get the download link for ISTA+? Thanks in advance!


----------



## itspeat (3 mo ago)

Would also like an ISTA download link. Thanks!
One of my computer's ISTA says ISTA+ (C) ... not really sure why. Its version 4.30.30 though.


----------



## code (Jul 21, 2013)

Appreciated to have download link to ISTA. Thanks!


----------



## Patx3 (3 mo ago)

Hello, may I please get the download link for ISTA+? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

335GT3 said:


> Hello, may I please get the download link for ISTA+? Thanks in advance!





itspeat said:


> Would also like an ISTA download link. Thanks!
> One of my computer's ISTA says ISTA+ (C) ... not really sure why. Its version 4.30.30 though.





code said:


> Appreciated to have download link to ISTA. Thanks!





Patx3 said:


> Hello, may I please get the download link for ISTA+? Thanks in advance!


PM sent


----------



## iliannavy (Oct 9, 2021)

Where I can get license key for ISTA 4.37.22


----------



## Schlumpf_17a (3 mo ago)

Hi, could I get the link for ista+ and ista p?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## iliannavy (Oct 9, 2021)

Schlumpf_17a said:


> Hi, could I get the link for ista+ and ista p?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> ...


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Schlumpf_17a said:


> Hi, could I get the link for ista+ and ista p?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


PM sent


----------



## Benny F10 (3 mo ago)

Hi. Can I get the link for Ista+?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## pedjavranic89 (4 mo ago)

Pls, links for Ista+?
Thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

pedjavranic89 said:


> Pls, links for Ista+?
> Thanks





Benny F10 said:


> Hi. Can I get the link for Ista+?
> Thanks in advance!


PM sent


----------



## rineonfire (3 mo ago)

Hi. Can I get the link for Ista+?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## dgking99 (May 27, 2017)

Could I please get the download link for ISTA+ ?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bamm06 (Jan 5, 2012)

Requesting link to ISTA+ please. Thanks.


----------



## MichaelPent (3 mo ago)

Could someone please share link to Ista+.
Would be very grateful, thanks!


----------



## BMW Exorcist (3 mo ago)

May I Please get the download link for ISta+?

Thank you so much!


----------



## H8N TAX (3 mo ago)

I'd like to request a link to Ista+ please.


----------



## HoosierDaddy20 (Dec 28, 2020)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


I'm sure you have plenty of requests for this and other things, could i get a link aswell?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Bamm06 said:


> Requesting link to ISTA+ please. Thanks.





dgking99 said:


> Could I please get the download link for ISTA+ ?
> Thanks in advance.





MichaelPent said:


> Could someone please share link to Ista+.
> Would be very grateful, thanks!





BMW Exorcist said:


> May I Please get the download link for ISta+?
> 
> Thank you so much!





HoosierDaddy20 said:


> I'm sure you have plenty of requests for this and other things, could i get a link aswell?





H8N TAX said:


> I'd like to request a link to Ista+ please.


PM sent


----------



## claudiub (7 mo ago)

Requesting link to ISTA+ please. Thanks.


----------



## baker442 (4 mo ago)

Please could you send me the link to ISTA+ please, thanks!


----------



## mnagdee (11 mo ago)

Hi

Can I have link to ISTA+ please?

Thank you.


----------



## TomTomM54 (3 mo ago)

Hey there @Adalbert_77 could you please send a link to Ista+? Thanks.


----------



## nrmustafa (6 mo ago)

Hate to contribute to the spam on this thread, but im looking for the link to ISTA as well, just graabbed a nice E85 Z4 i want to work on myself. greatly appreciated


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

nrmustafa said:


> Hate to contribute to the spam on this thread, but im looking for the link to ISTA as well, just graabbed a nice E85 Z4 i want to work on myself. greatly appreciated





TomTomM54 said:


> Hey there @Adalbert_77 could you please send a link to Ista+? Thanks.





mnagdee said:


> Hi
> 
> Can I have link to ISTA+ please?
> 
> Thank you.





baker442 said:


> Please could you send me the link to ISTA+ please, thanks!





baker442 said:


> Please could you send me the link to ISTA+ please, thanks!





claudiub said:


> Requesting link to ISTA+ please. Thanks.


PM sent


----------



## wdmont87 (3 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


 damn don't know if this is a good or bad sign, but seems like everyone needs ISTA right now, including me, bro you think you could share the link?


----------



## ciypriyan (May 4, 2021)

hi, 
can I have the download link please. tia


----------



## themoldestone (Aug 21, 2014)

@Adalbert_77 Can you PM me the download link to all that is needed to run ISTA+? Much appreciated!


----------



## NER11 (3 mo ago)

me too please love a link


----------



## pcgears (3 mo ago)

Hi, could I get a ista d download link, I've tried multiple others without luck.


----------



## Reginald16 (4 mo ago)

Hello, can I get a link again? 

It downloads very slowly at 200kb/s any suggestions?


----------



## stormcloud9 (3 mo ago)

Little confused as original post says no requests. But this seems to be the go-to place 🤷‍♂️. So can I get a link too?


----------



## Gwizz (3 mo ago)

is it possible to get a link for ista+? thanks


----------



## Paulrichbmw (3 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 Can you PM me the download link for ISTA+? Thank you!


----------



## plsommerton (Nov 26, 2018)

Could I possibly get a link good sir? The dealer has recalled my f21 and reset the software meaning the retrofit lcd needs recoding. Got the codes. Just need the software many thanks


----------



## mcdinner (3 mo ago)

HI @Adalbert_77, it would be nice if i could get a ISTA+ link as well. Thanks for your work.


----------



## elbaau1225 (3 mo ago)

Hi @Adalbert_77 - Could i have the link for ISTA+ as well, please?

Thanks a lot pal!!


----------



## Sholkjaer (3 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Hello sir can i get the link for ista+ too.

Thank you so much.


----------



## TeroRider (3 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Hi, can you also send me the link please? 
Thank you


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

TomSQ_SVK said:


> So is there still free version usable with F-series or what should i use? Thank you





fusion2035 said:


> Hi @Adalbert_77 - Could i have the link for ISTA+ as well, please?
> 
> THanks!





plsommerton said:


> Could I possibly get a link good sir? The dealer has recalled my f21 and reset the software meaning the retrofit lcd needs recoding. Got the codes. Just need the software many thanks





TeroRider said:


> Hi, can you also send me the link please?
> Thank you





Sholkjaer said:


> Hello sir can i get the link for ista+ too.
> 
> Thank you so much.





elbaau1225 said:


> Hi @Adalbert_77 - Could i have the link for ISTA+ as well, please?
> 
> Thanks a lot pal!!





mcdinner said:


> HI @Adalbert_77, it would be nice if i could get a ISTA+ link as well. Thanks for your work.





plsommerton said:


> Could I possibly get a link good sir? The dealer has recalled my f21 and reset the software meaning the retrofit lcd needs recoding. Got the codes. Just need the software many thanks


PM sent


----------



## JG3636 (3 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Can I also get the link please?


----------



## movado750 (3 mo ago)

Could I also get the link please thanks,


----------



## turnymontana (3 mo ago)

hello everybody, can I get the dlink for ista+ as well? Thanks in advance!


----------



## kingedy (3 mo ago)

Hi @Adalbert_77 - Could i have the link for ISTA+ also, please?


----------



## bancom (6 mo ago)

Could someone please send me a link to ISTA+ also. thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

bancom said:


> Could someone please send me a link to ISTA+ also. thanks





kingedy said:


> Hi @Adalbert_77 - Could i have the link for ISTA+ also, please?





turnymontana said:


> hello everybody, can I get the dlink for ista+ as well? Thanks in advance!





movado750 said:


> Could I also get the link please thanks,





JG3636 said:


> Can I also get the link please?


PM sent


----------



## cavman_cdx (3 mo ago)

Could I also get the link please lost my copy  thanks in advance


----------



## laggkek (3 mo ago)

I'd love a link as well, thank you.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

cavman_cdx said:


> Could I also get the link please lost my copy  thanks in advance





laggkek said:


> I'd love a link as well, thank you.


PM sent


----------



## sharkis (3 mo ago)

Please can I have a link


----------



## bimmer4steve (3 mo ago)

hi all,

my active cruice control is misaligned and need ISTA+ for recalibration. if anyone can help dm a link, it would be much appreciated. thank you so much!


----------



## bendikrb (Apr 9, 2018)

Hi,
I'd love it if you please could send me a link for this!

--
B


----------



## peshman87 (3 mo ago)

Could I kindly request an ISTA+ download link.

Thank You


----------



## HelioJunior1906 (4 mo ago)

Hi @Adalbert_77 , can I please have the link? 
Thank you so much (In advance!).


----------



## itsdox (3 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


hey @Adalbert_77 could i have a download link to this ista p need to fix my CAS system


----------



## ashou (4 mo ago)

May I also get the dl link? Thank you!


----------



## redellj (5 mo ago)

Could I get a link to this please. I think this may be what I actually need vs Esys. Still trying to learn what the heck I need to read faults and program a new fuel pump control module.


----------



## Newbim89 (3 mo ago)

Hi @Adalbert_77, can you please send me the download link for ISTA+. I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

sharkis said:


> Please can I have a link





bimmer4steve said:


> hi all,
> 
> my active cruice control is misaligned and need ISTA+ for recalibration. if anyone can help dm a link, it would be much appreciated. thank you so much!





bendikrb said:


> Hi,
> I'd love it if you please could send me a link for this!
> 
> --
> B





peshman87 said:


> Could I kindly request an ISTA+ download link.
> 
> Thank You





HelioJunior1906 said:


> Hi @Adalbert_77 , can I please have the link?
> Thank you so much (In advance!).





itsdox said:


> hey @Adalbert_77 could i have a download link to this ista p need to fix my CAS system





Newbim89 said:


> Hi @Adalbert_77, can you please send me the download link for ISTA+. I would greatly appreciate it!





redellj said:


> Could I get a link to this please. I think this may be what I actually need vs Esys. Still trying to learn what the heck I need to read faults and program a new fuel pump control module.





ashou said:


> May I also get the dl link? Thank you!





ashou said:


> May I also get the dl link? Thank you!


PM sent


----------



## _Martin_ (Oct 29, 2019)

Hi, could I have the link please.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

_Martin_ said:


> Hi, could I have the link please.


PM sent


----------



## JakobIsta123 (3 mo ago)

Hey @Adalbert_77 can I have the link please too? Thanks!
another question: Do you also have the german version or just english?


----------



## Schlittzky (3 mo ago)

Hi, is it possible to get the download link? Thank you very much


----------



## chassinou (3 mo ago)

Dear @Adalbert_77, may I ask you the link too ? Many thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## zerokwh (4 mo ago)

fixingstill said:


> I could not even begin if I were to follow the instructions in the guide.
> Below is the folders and files structure and the instructions from the guide.
> I don't see unblock.reg. Where to download?
> I don't see Prerequisites folder. Not even in the 7z's.
> ...


Dealing with the same issue right now. Did you find a solution?


----------



## Jaizero (4 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 Could I bother you for the link again? 

Thank you!


----------



## HSRBurgandy (3 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 could i get a download link as well please.
Thanks!


----------



## toned (3 mo ago)

Hey @Adalbert_77 , can I please get the link as well?


----------



## Schlittzky (3 mo ago)

Thank you so much


----------



## brunobozic7 (Sep 6, 2021)

Hey @Adalbert_77 , can you send the link to me again since its expired.
Thank you


----------



## MacAir (8 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 , can I please get the link as well, please?


----------



## AbbeLabben (Jun 26, 2021)

@Adalbert_77 Can I please get the link aswell? Thanks in advance friend.


----------



## daverow77 (3 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 I'm new to the forum after purchasing an E53. Could you be a gentleman and send me a link to the download please? Many thanks.


----------



## Derekclarke03 (Aug 27, 2020)

any ista+ or ista D links? i have had several downloading via torrent but they have infinite download time remaining. so not getting anywhere.


----------



## breakmywalletct (3 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


can you send me a pm


----------



## bigfatstupid (3 mo ago)

May I please get a link? Thank you very much.


----------



## kellem (3 mo ago)

Hi @Adalbert_77, may I please get a link for ISTA+? Thanks!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

louiela said:


> May i please get link for ista+ and ista p.
> 
> Thank you !


PM sent to all


----------



## KEVINE90 (3 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Link to ista p


----------



## ibe92m3 (3 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 Hi can I please get the link for ISTA+ ? Thank you so much!


----------



## Peekster (3 mo ago)

Hi can I please get the link for ISTA+ ? Thank you in advanced!


----------



## F80_manual (3 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 Hi can I please get the link for ISTA+ ? Thank you so much!


----------



## DOLPHINCN (3 mo ago)

Can you send PM?


----------



## elFL3Xx (3 mo ago)

Hi can i also have the link for ista+ thank you very much


----------



## cbreezie1 (3 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent to all



Hi can i get link for ista download? much appreciated.


----------



## sYnOnYx (3 mo ago)

Send me the link too please! Thanks!


----------



## paranoidandroid (3 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 may i get a link as well? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

paranoidandroid said:


> @Adalbert_77 may i get a link as well? Thanks in advance.





sYnOnYx said:


> Send me the link too please! Thanks!





cbreezie1 said:


> Hi can i get link for ista download? much appreciated.





elFL3Xx said:


> Hi can i also have the link for ista+ thank you very much





elFL3Xx said:


> Hi can i also have the link for ista+ thank you very much





DOLPHINCN said:


> Can you send PM?





F80_manual said:


> @Adalbert_77 Hi can I please get the link for ISTA+ ? Thank you so much!





ibe92m3 said:


> @Adalbert_77 Hi can I please get the link for ISTA+ ? Thank you so much!





KEVINE90 said:


> Link to ista p


PM sent


----------



## gladroger (3 mo ago)

Hello *Adalbert_77*, can I also get a pm? Thank you


----------



## gkwong (3 mo ago)

link is dead, can i get a link for this? TQVM


----------



## cpapeter (3 mo ago)

Can I get the link also?

Thanks


----------



## Ety (Feb 8, 2006)

Would I be able to get the link? Thanks!


----------



## sultan.of.swing (3 mo ago)

Wondering if you are still doing this? If you are I need to download it if possible. Thank you.


----------



## Kaanosh (3 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 Hi Can you PM me link please? Thanks


----------



## FreaQ (May 2, 2017)

Would I be able to get the link? Thanks!


----------



## milo007 (3 mo ago)

Hi, would I also be able to get the link please?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

gladroger said:


> Hello *Adalbert_77*, can I also get a pm? Thank you





Kaanosh said:


> @Adalbert_77 Hi Can you PM me link please? Thanks





sultan.of.swing said:


> Wondering if you are still doing this? If you are I need to download it if possible. Thank you.





Ety said:


> Would I be able to get the link? Thanks!





cpapeter said:


> Can I get the link also?
> 
> Thanks





gkwong said:


> link is dead, can i get a link for this? TQVM





FreaQ said:


> Would I be able to get the link? Thanks!





milo007 said:


> Hi, would I also be able to get the link please?
> Thanks in advance!


PM sent


----------



## alexandru2k1 (3 mo ago)

Hi @*Adalbert_77*, could you please send me the download link ? Thank you !


----------



## muuhaha (3 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 looking for a link as well, thanks!!


----------



## ucdnick (3 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 Could I please have a link as well? Much appreciated!!


----------



## nightrainbow (Sep 17, 2007)

@Adalbert_77 Could I please get the link for the software

Thanks


----------



## Aacca01 (3 mo ago)

Hi @Adalbert_77 could you please kindly send me the download link Many thanks in advance


----------



## Aacca01 (3 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 Hi can I please get the link for ISTA+ ? Thank you so much!


----------



## jan_tan (3 mo ago)

Hi @Adalbert_77, could you send me the link for ISTA+? Thank you very much.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

jan_tan said:


> Hi @Adalbert_77, could you send me the link for ISTA+? Thank you very much.





Aacca01 said:


> @Adalbert_77 Hi can I please get the link for ISTA+ ? Thank you so much!





nightrainbow said:


> @Adalbert_77 Could I please get the link for the software
> 
> Thanks





ucdnick said:


> @Adalbert_77 Could I please have a link as well? Much appreciated!!





muuhaha said:


> @Adalbert_77 looking for a link as well, thanks!!





alexandru2k1 said:


> Hi @*Adalbert_77*, could you please send me the download link ? Thank you !


PM sent


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

nightrainbow said:


> @Adalbert_77 Could I please get the link for the software
> 
> Thanks


you havtnt active PM, send me email


----------



## Caspar540 (3 mo ago)

Hello.
Please drop me a link also
Thanks


----------



## SzczebeeeL (3 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 

Siema podeślesz link na priv 

Dzieki


----------



## jonryan26 (3 mo ago)

Link please


----------



## FaRKle! (Jun 18, 2016)

May I please have the link too? Thanks!


----------



## Wilska (3 mo ago)

Hi @Adalbert_77, could you send me the link for ISTA+? Thank you very much.


----------



## Lancer77 (3 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77, may I also have the link for ISTA+? Thanks!


----------



## nightrainbow (Sep 17, 2007)

Adalbert_77 said:


> you havtnt active PM, send me email


Sorry,

Try it again please


----------



## Nrbdev (3 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 hi. would it be possible to send me PM with the link?
Many thanks.


----------



## esucky (3 mo ago)

Hi @Adalbert_77

May I please get a dl link also

Many thanks


----------



## KingEggbert (3 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77

Could you send me a link as well?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

enesh323 said:


> @Adalbert_77 Can you send me the link for ista+, thanks





Solidjude said:


> Hi @Adalbert_77 , can I too have the link for ISTA + please? Thank you





Beto1 said:


> May i get the link please @Adalbert_77





Beto1 said:


> .





jmyhrman said:


> Hi @Adalbert_77, could I please have an ista link? Thank you in advance





Rev525d said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> Hey @Adalbert_77 please could I get the ista d link 👍🏽





seanjordan said:


> Can I get link also. Thanks





esucky said:


> Hi @Adalbert_77
> 
> May I please get a dl link also
> 
> Many thanks





KingEggbert said:


> @Adalbert_77
> 
> Could you send me a link as well?


PM sent


----------



## Smokin_Joe (11 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 Could you please send me the link for ISTA +


----------



## BakiiF10 (3 mo ago)

Hey bro can you plz PM me a link for ISTA + need for my e90 plz thx bro


----------



## ret (Nov 28, 2017)

@Adalbert_77 Could I also get the link for ISTA?


----------



## TX12528 (Oct 15, 2017)

Hi, can I get a link again, please. 
Thank you


----------



## quadrupleH (3 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 could you share a link so I can register my battery? Thanks in advance


----------



## wider (3 mo ago)

Hi, @Adalbert_77 Could you send me the link for ISTA + please


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

wider said:


> Hi, @Adalbert_77 Could you send me the link for ISTA + please





quadrupleH said:


> @Adalbert_77 could you share a link so I can register my battery? Thanks in advance





TX12528 said:


> Hi, can I get a link again, please.
> Thank you





ret said:


> @Adalbert_77 Could I also get the link for ISTA?





BakiiF10 said:


> Hey bro can you plz PM me a link for ISTA + need for my e90 plz thx bro





Smokin_Joe said:


> @Adalbert_77 Could you please send me the link for ISTA +


PM sent


----------



## hasboi (3 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 
Could you PM me the download link please

thanks


----------



## murraynt (7 mo ago)

Hello. 

Please can you PM me link? 

Thank you.


----------



## bimmerel (3 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77

Can you PM me download link for ISTA+ please?

Thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

bimmerel said:


> @Adalbert_77
> 
> Can you PM me download link for ISTA+ please?
> 
> Thanks





murraynt said:


> Hello.
> 
> Please can you PM me link?
> 
> Thank you.





hasboi said:


> @Adalbert_77
> Could you PM me the download link please
> 
> thanks


PM sent


----------



## Clint78 (3 mo ago)

Hi @Adalbert_77 
Could you PM me the download link please


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Clint78 said:


> Hi @Adalbert_77
> Could you PM me the download link please


PM sent


----------



## Jaygun09 (3 mo ago)

Hey , @Adalbert_77 Could you send me a pm with the download link please?
Thanks


----------



## StephenD1971 (3 mo ago)

Hello @Adalbert_77 . I'm getting a "Folder no longer available" error from Mega for ISTA+. Can you please send a link to me as well? Thank you.


----------



## anazki (3 mo ago)

Hi @Adalbert_77

Can you PM me download link for ISTA+ please?


----------



## super_foido (3 mo ago)

Hi @Adalbert_77

can you please send me download link for ISTA+?
thank you very much in advance


----------



## zonda (3 mo ago)

Hi @*@Adalbert_77*, could you please send me the download link for ISTA+ ? Thank you !


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

super_foido said:


> Hi @Adalbert_77
> 
> can you please send me download link for ISTA+?
> thank you very much in advance





anazki said:


> Hi @Adalbert_77
> 
> Can you PM me download link for ISTA+ please?





StephenD1971 said:


> Hello @Adalbert_77 . I'm getting a "Folder no longer available" error from Mega for ISTA+. Can you please send a link to me as well? Thank you.





Jaygun09 said:


> Hey , @Adalbert_77 Could you send me a pm with the download link please?
> Thanks


PM sent


----------



## StephenD1971 (3 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Thank you!!


----------



## linenman (3 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 
Could you share a link with myself also . Many thanks


----------



## berzone (3 mo ago)

Hi @Adalbert_77
Can i get download link as well ,Thank You!


----------



## dctn54 (3 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 Can i snag the link much appreciated


----------



## marekw (3 mo ago)

Hi @Adalbert_77 , could you please send me the download link for ISTA+ ? Thank you !


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

marekw said:


> Hi @Adalbert_77 , could you please send me the download link for ISTA+ ? Thank you !





dctn54 said:


> @Adalbert_77 Can i snag the link much appreciated





berzone said:


> Hi @Adalbert_77
> Can i get download link as well ,Thank You!





StephenD1971 said:


> Thank you!!


PM sent


----------



## valentinyks (3 mo ago)

May i get the link as well please? @Adalbert_77 thanks!


----------



## ShawJohn (3 mo ago)

Please could you PM me the link too? @Adalbert_77 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BimmerLoverbim (3 mo ago)

Hi @Adalbert_77 could you please send me the download link for ISTA+ ? Thank you!


----------



## JackDanish (Oct 3, 2017)

Hi @Adalbert_77 could you please send me the download link for ISTA+? Thanks in advance:-D


----------



## magnoff (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi @Adalbert_77, could you please send me the link for ISTA+. Needed for my i3. Thank you in advance.


----------



## bigski721 (3 mo ago)

Hey @Adalbert_77, may you please send me the link for ISTA. Need a redownload on new pc. Thank you in advance.


----------



## cdouble (3 mo ago)

I could use a link for insta as well thanks! @Adalbert_77


----------



## St3alth (3 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 I would also like a ista+ download link please. Thanks!


----------



## sudo4re (3 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 , please give me the link to download ista+ and thank you!


----------



## FuriousGeorge (3 mo ago)

Hey, @Adalbert_77 , I would greatly appreciate the link to ista+ - thank you in advance!!


----------



## mtl_bimmer (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi *@Adalbert_77*, could you please send me the download link for ISTA+ ? Thank you !


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

mtl_bimmer said:


> Hi *@Adalbert_77*, could you please send me the download link for ISTA+ ? Thank you !





FuriousGeorge said:


> Hey, @Adalbert_77 , I would greatly appreciate the link to ista+ - thank you in advance!!





sudo4re said:


> @Adalbert_77 , please give me the link to download ista+ and thank you!





St3alth said:


> @Adalbert_77 I would also like a ista+ download link please. Thanks!





cdouble said:


> I could use a link for insta as well thanks! @Adalbert_77





bigski721 said:


> Hey @Adalbert_77, may you please send me the link for ISTA. Need a redownload on new pc. Thank you in advance.





JackDanish said:


> Hi @Adalbert_77 could you please send me the download link for ISTA+? Thanks in advance:-D





BimmerLoverbim said:


> Hi @Adalbert_77 could you please send me the download link for ISTA+ ? Thank you!





ShawJohn said:


> Please could you PM me the link too? @Adalbert_77
> 
> Thanks in advance.





valentinyks said:


> May i get the link as well please? @Adalbert_77 thanks!


PM sent


----------



## Waille (3 mo ago)

Hey @Adalbert_77, could I please have the link as well? Thank you!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Waille said:


> Hey @Adalbert_77, could I please have the link as well? Thank you!


PM sent


----------



## Waikiki (3 mo ago)

Hi Adalbert_77, can you send me link for Ista+? Thank you.


----------



## hafizfajri (3 mo ago)

Hai @Adallbert_77, Can i have the link for ista+? and the install guide Thank you!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

hafizfajri said:


> Hai @Adallbert_77, Can i have the link for ista+? and the install guide Thank you!





Waikiki said:


> Hi Adalbert_77, can you send me link for Ista+? Thank you.





Waikiki said:


> Hi Adalbert_77, can you send me link for Ista+? Thank you.


PM sent


----------



## dasti (3 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 Can you send me the link for ista+, thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

dasti said:


> @Adalbert_77 Can you send me the link for ista+, thanks


PM sent


----------



## Dbp123d (3 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 can you please send me the link for ista+?
Thanks


----------



## bigbearh (May 19, 2019)

@Adalbert_77 Could you please send me the link for ista+, thanks


----------



## robbie1985uk (7 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 may i have the link sent to me to download this. much help would be greatful


----------



## Lozza2702 (3 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 - another request for the download link please


----------



## SeattleMatt (May 29, 2015)

@Adalbert_77 another request please


----------



## piupiuautosom (11 mo ago)

updated program link can someone pass me to download!?


----------



## biosdi (Dec 13, 2015)

@Adalbert_77 may I have the link, too? Thanks


----------



## moe92 (3 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 could I get the link for ISTA+ too? Thank you!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

moe92 said:


> @Adalbert_77 could I get the link for ISTA+ too? Thank you!





biosdi said:


> @Adalbert_77 may I have the link, too? Thanks





piupiuautosom said:


> updated program link can someone pass me to download!?





SeattleMatt said:


> @Adalbert_77 another request please





Lozza2702 said:


> @Adalbert_77 - another request for the download link please





robbie1985uk said:


> @Adalbert_77 may i have the link sent to me to download this. much help would be greatful





bigbearh said:


> @Adalbert_77 Could you please send me the link for ista+, thanks





Dbp123d said:


> @Adalbert_77 can you please send me the link for ista+?
> Thanks


PM sent


----------



## Wismer (3 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 - another request for the download link . I need it for an E92 N52


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Wismer said:


> @Adalbert_77 - another request for the download link . I need it for an E92 N52


PM sent


----------



## liam03 (3 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 any chance i could get the link need for E81 thank you


----------



## gshrade (3 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 download link request - thank you


----------



## Davem3e30 (2 mo ago)

Hi @Adalbert_77 could I please get the download link


----------



## Smokin_Joe (11 mo ago)

Hmm


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

delija_16 said:


> @Adalbert_77 Can you send me the link please?


PM sent


----------



## e46ben (2 mo ago)

Hi @Adalbert_77 could I please get the download link


----------



## e30Dan24 (4 mo ago)

Hate to add on to the long line of requests, but would love if I could get a link as well.
Thanks!


----------



## luke84 (2 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 could I please also get the PM link? thanks in advance!


----------



## BadgerDog (Jun 24, 2020)

@Adalbert_77 I would also love to get a download link. I've been wanting to get this set up for ages, and since I have a trans fluid service due (and just found out what the shop wants to do it) no time like the present! Thanks in advance.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

BadgerDog said:


> @Adalbert_77 I would also love to get a download link. I've been wanting to get this set up for ages, and since I have a trans fluid service due (and just found out what the shop wants to do it) no time like the present! Thanks in advance.





luke84 said:


> @Adalbert_77 could I please also get the PM link? thanks in advance!





e30Dan24 said:


> Hate to add on to the long line of requests, but would love if I could get a link as well.
> Thanks!





e46ben said:


> Hi @Adalbert_77 could I please get the download link


PM sent


----------



## Dj_rix (2 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 link please


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Dj_rix said:


> @Adalbert_77 link please


PM sent


----------



## BMWgringo (Aug 16, 2016)

Hi @Adalbert_77 could you please give me the download link?
Thanks!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

BMWgringo said:


> Hi @Adalbert_77 could you please give me the download link?
> Thanks!


pm sent


----------



## kubi.on (2 mo ago)

Could I get the link as well please


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

kubi.on said:


> Could I get the link as well please


PM sent


----------



## kubi.on (2 mo ago)

Thank you kindly


----------



## rehdxpre (2 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 hey, may i get a link for ISTA-D and ISTA-P.
thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

rehdxpre said:


> @Adalbert_77 hey, may i get a link for ISTA-D and ISTA-P.
> thanks


PM sent


----------



## Tehharlequin (2 mo ago)

Hey @Adalbert_77 could you please give me the download link too?


----------



## franzi50 (2 mo ago)

Hi @Adalbert_77, could I please get the download link? Thanks!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Tehharlequin said:


> Hey @Adalbert_77 could you please give me the download link too?





franzi50 said:


> Hi @Adalbert_77, could I please get the download link? Thanks!


PM sent


----------



## myf30cute (2 mo ago)

Download link? Tysm  @Adalbert_77


----------



## allen175 (2 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 Could I kindly get a download link please?


----------



## Rob456 (2 mo ago)

Hi @Adalbert_77 Could I please have a download link?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Rob456 said:


> Hi @Adalbert_77 Could I please have a download link?





allen175 said:


> @Adalbert_77 Could I kindly get a download link please?





myf30cute said:


> Download link? Tysm  @Adalbert_77


PM sent


----------



## oyylmoe (2 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 Could I please get a dm with a download link? Tysm


----------



## W333ZY (2 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 download link please mate 
Cheers


----------



## leoformaggio (2 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 would you mind sharing the link? Thanks in advance!


----------



## onastvar (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi @Adalbert_77 Could I please have a download link?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

onastvar said:


> Hi @Adalbert_77 Could I please have a download link?





leoformaggio said:


> @Adalbert_77 would you mind sharing the link? Thanks in advance!





W333ZY said:


> @Adalbert_77 download link please mate
> Cheers





oyylmoe said:


> @Adalbert_77 Could I please get a dm with a download link? Tysm


PM sent


----------



## sloneczny40 (2 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Can You send me also?


----------



## MillenniuM (Jun 16, 2020)

@Adalbert_77 Could I please get a dm with a download link? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

sloneczny40 said:


> Can You send me also?





MillenniuM said:


> @Adalbert_77 Could I please get a dm with a download link? Thank you in advance!


PM sent


----------



## brt900 (2 mo ago)

Could i get a link for the latest download please


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

brt900 said:


> Could i get a link for the latest download please


PM sent


----------



## Synchror (Jul 24, 2019)

can i get a link for the latest download please and thanks


----------



## m3kgt (May 10, 2016)

@Adalbert_77 Can I also get a direct link as well? Thanks in advance!


----------



## SygoPaPa (2 mo ago)

Can i get a link ? Thanks in advance


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Synchror said:


> can i get a link for the latest download please and thanks





m3kgt said:


> @Adalbert_77 Can I also get a direct link as well? Thanks in advance!





m3kgt said:


> @Adalbert_77 Can I also get a direct link as well? Thanks in advance!





SygoPaPa said:


> Can i get a link ? Thanks in advance


PM sent


----------



## Alexander.Gi (2 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 Can I also get a direct link as well? Thanks in advance!


----------



## The one star (2 mo ago)

Could I please get the link @Adalbert_77?


----------



## MckJck7 (2 mo ago)

Hi, good sir, could i get that link?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

bstein612 said:


> Can someone send me link to ISTA .





Rjandoo said:


> Hello, could I get a link for ISTA+ please. Thanks.





Case7230 said:


> Hi, could I also get the link to ISTA+ too? Thank you





MckJck7 said:


> Hi, good sir, could i get that link?


PM sent


----------



## Fuerst (2 mo ago)

Hi,

can anyone please send me a link for the latest ista+ version?
Ty


----------



## Aussie BMer (8 mo ago)

Please PM the new link great thanks


----------



## Qubit (Apr 8, 2019)

Could I get a link too, please.


----------



## Macgaver (2 mo ago)

Can I get a PM to get the latest stuff ? Thanks in advance !


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Macgaver said:


> Can I get a PM to get the latest stuff ? Thanks in advance !





Qubit said:


> Could I get a link too, please.





Aussie BMer said:


> Please PM the new link great thanks





Fuerst said:


> Hi,
> 
> can anyone please send me a link for the latest ista+ version?
> Ty


PM sent


----------



## Wyatt1 (2 mo ago)

Would like the current link please. Thanks in advance!


----------



## praktis (Sep 8, 2021)

Can I get a PM to get the latest stuff ? Thanks in advance


----------



## aquochuck (2 mo ago)

Hello  may I have the download link, please?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

aquochuck said:


> Hello  may I have the download link, please?





praktis said:


> Can I get a PM to get the latest stuff ? Thanks in advance





Wyatt1 said:


> Would like the current link please. Thanks in advance!


PM sent


----------



## MalcomX (Dec 11, 2020)

Requesting ISTA+ link. Thank you!


----------



## HarryMidnight (2 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 Could you please PM me the latest link? Thank you in advance


----------



## bimmerties (2 mo ago)

Hi, could anyone share the link please? Thanks! 
@Adalbert_77


----------



## beytek (2 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 Hey, would you be able to PM me the link? thanks


----------



## bwdysart (2 mo ago)

Can I get the link please? Wanting to fix my e39 cel myself. Thanks @Adalbert_77 !


----------



## hadrian10 (2 mo ago)

Hi, could I get the link to ISTA + and P pmed as well. Thank you!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

hadrian10 said:


> Hi, could I get the link to ISTA + and P pmed as well. Thank you!





bwdysart said:


> Can I get the link please? Wanting to fix my e39 cel myself. Thanks @Adalbert_77 !





beytek said:


> @Adalbert_77 Hey, would you be able to PM me the link? thanks





bimmerties said:


> Hi, could anyone share the link please? Thanks!
> @Adalbert_77





HarryMidnight said:


> @Adalbert_77 Could you please PM me the latest link? Thank you in advance





MalcomX said:


> Requesting ISTA+ link. Thank you!


PM sent


----------



## danshone (2 mo ago)

Hi, Would it be possible to get the to ISTA+ too please


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

danshone said:


> Hi, Would it be possible to get the to ISTA+ too please


PM sent


----------



## gesmith80 (2 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 Hey, would you PM the link to ISTA+ software? Thanks in advance.


----------



## gesmith80 (2 mo ago)

DPD1 said:


> Anyone also missing unblock.reg as required by the guide(pdf)?


How many minutes did the download of the software take? Any challenges you faced that you can share?


----------



## Frost277 (2 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 Do you mind also mind sending me the link to the ISTA+ software? Thankyou!


----------



## BrutoCane (2 mo ago)

Can i have the link too? thanks


----------



## Avenia501 (3 mo ago)

Need links. Tnx guys


----------



## DPD1 (2 mo ago)

gesmith80 said:


> How many minutes did the download of the software take? Any challenges you faced that you can share?


I downloaded all files from the mega folder link. However, this file seems to be not included (also not in the mega folder).

Edit: I see that more files are missing as described in the PDF (like " vc_redist").


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

rodsport said:


> hello @Adalbert_77 can you sent me ista+ please?





idepertrix said:


> hello @Adalbert_77 can you sent me ista+ please?





330iFahrer said:


> Hello @Adalbert_77, it would be really nice if I could get the link! Many thanks in advance


PM sent


----------



## Tahoe9813 (Jun 13, 2021)

@Adalbert_77 Would you kindly pm me the ISTA+ Link?

Thank you!


----------



## Uzzi12 (2 mo ago)

Hi @Adalbert_77 can you please send me the link for ISTA + ?
Thanks in advance


----------



## mar6 (2 mo ago)

Hi @Adalbert_77 , looking to get the ISTA download link as well!
Thanks!


----------



## sanya_ua (2 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 Hey, would you PM the link to ISTA+ software? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

sanya_ua said:


> @Adalbert_77 Hey, would you PM the link to ISTA+ software? Thanks in advance.





mar6 said:


> Hi @Adalbert_77 , looking to get the ISTA download link as well!
> Thanks!





Uzzi12 said:


> Hi @Adalbert_77 can you please send me the link for ISTA + ?
> Thanks in advance





Tahoe9813 said:


> @Adalbert_77 Would you kindly pm me the ISTA+ Link?
> 
> Thank you!


PM sent


----------



## ByForet (3 mo ago)

How can you all download this? I cant download more than 5GB with the free version....


----------



## iMv (Dec 8, 2018)

Hi @Adalbert_77 can I have the link too please ?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

ByForet said:


> How can you all download this? I cant download more than 5GB with the free version....


yes meg and another servers are nor free for so big files
install mega sync
create account prolite, pay 5$m transfer 400GB in packet
will work


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

iMv said:


> Hi @Adalbert_77 can I have the link too please ?


PM sent


----------



## yasarnasry1 (2 mo ago)

Hi @Adalbert_77 can I have the link please ? thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

yasarnasry1 said:


> Hi @Adalbert_77 can I have the link please ? thanks


PM sent


----------



## jacob-70 (May 31, 2016)

@Adalbert_77 could you please send me the link too? Thank you very much!


----------



## Khaki.m5 (2 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 
could you please send me the link too? Thank you very much!


----------



## kesoliju (2 mo ago)

hello adelbert-77 can you explain the installation procedure please


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

kesoliju said:


> hello adelbert-77 can you explain the installation procedure please


PM sent


----------



## C_Hav (2 mo ago)

Hi @Adalbert_77 , please could you send me the link also?


----------



## Vasok (2 mo ago)

and for me please!


----------



## karjala99 (2 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 could you send me the link?


----------



## chestertoncourt (2 mo ago)

hello , would it be possible for me to have a link ?. . it would be nice ..


----------



## Essa_Q8 (Nov 9, 2019)

Hi @Adalbert_77 , please could you send me the link also?


----------



## wooramse (Feb 5, 2016)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM SENT


Appreciate it!


----------



## itsmejson (3 mo ago)

Hi, may I get a download link for Ista+ and installation instructions please!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

itsmejson said:


> Hi, may I get a download link for Ista+ and installation instructions please!





Essa_Q8 said:


> Hi @Adalbert_77 , please could you send me the link also?





chestertoncourt said:


> hello , would it be possible for me to have a link ?. . it would be nice ..





karjala99 said:


> @Adalbert_77 could you send me the link?





Vasok said:


> and for me please!





C_Hav said:


> Hi @Adalbert_77 , please could you send me the link also?





kesoliju said:


> hello adelbert-77 can you explain the installation procedure please


PM sent


----------



## Jan1986 (2 mo ago)

Hey ho and greetings from germany! Can anyone send me a actual download link please? I need support for checking VVT on my E46. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Jan1986 said:


> Hey ho and greetings from germany! Can anyone send me a actual download link please? I need support for checking VVT on my E46. Thanks a lot!


PM sent


----------



## yunus.guelbahar (2 mo ago)

Hello @Adalbert_77 do you mind sending it to me too


----------



## Meatsho87 (2 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM SENT


@Adalbert_77 -Thank you so much for the prompt response man. I really appreciate it


----------



## headpunch (2 mo ago)

Hey, @Adalbert_77
May I get a download link for Ista+ and installation instructions please


----------



## Yessirskii (2 mo ago)

Hey, @Adalbert_77
may I get a download link for Ista+ and installation instructions please? 
I appreciate it !


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Yessirskii said:


> Hey, @Adalbert_77
> may I get a download link for Ista+ and installation instructions please?
> I appreciate it !





headpunch said:


> Hey, @Adalbert_77
> May I get a download link for Ista+ and installation instructions please





yunus.guelbahar said:


> Hello @Adalbert_77 do you mind sending it to me too


PM sent


----------



## Hemper (2 mo ago)

May I also get a download link for Ista+ and installation instructions please. Ty for everything that you do,,


----------



## Al3dHell (Nov 13, 2020)

Hello @Adalbert_77 do you mind sending it to me too


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Hemper said:


> May I also get a download link for Ista+ and installation instructions please. Ty for everything that you do,,





Al3dHell said:


> Hello @Adalbert_77 do you mind sending it to me too


PM sent ista+


----------



## usaf_danny (1 mo ago)

Can I get the link please? Thank you!


----------



## batlamzor (1 mo ago)

Can i get a link as well?


----------



## Roscoe.SK (1 mo ago)

G'day, could I get the link also please?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

usaf_danny said:


> Can I get the link please? Thank you!





Roscoe.SK said:


> G'day, could I get the link also please?





batlamzor said:


> Can i get a link as well?


PM sent


----------



## Roscoe.SK (1 mo ago)

hello adelbert-77 can you explain the installation procedure please?


----------



## Sour_Wave (1 mo ago)

can I get a link please?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Sour_Wave said:


> can I get a link please?


PM sent


----------



## VancityTransplant (2 mo ago)

Does anyone have the installation instructions for the ISTA-D package? The install looks different to ISTA+. Thanks.


----------



## othello326 (1 mo ago)

Adalbert- Still possible to get the download link? Thank you in advance!


----------



## johannes.sjolander (1 mo ago)

Hello! 

Thank you very much for the files! 

But it seems like the GLOBAL_4.32.12 file is corrupt. Its not possible to extract the file with WINRAR. (fault message: 
! D:\ISTA\ISTA -D Full (the newest)\SQLiteDBs\GLOBAL_4.32.12.7z: Checksum error in D:\ISTA\ISTA -D Full (the newest)\SQLiteDBs\DiagDocDb.sqlite. The file is corrupt) 

Is that a known issue?

// Johannes


----------



## SPY1337 (1 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Hi there, is there anyway you could send me the link aswell?


----------



## Akimbo (1 mo ago)

Hi, can I get a link please?


----------



## codsw2 (1 mo ago)

Hello, Can I have the link please?


----------



## GuidoHermans (Sep 19, 2021)

Can I get a link please? Thank you!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

GuidoHermans said:


> Can I get a link please? Thank you!





codsw2 said:


> Hello, Can I have the link please?





Akimbo said:


> Hi, can I get a link please?





SPY1337 said:


> Hi there, is there anyway you could send me the link aswell?





othello326 said:


> Adalbert- Still possible to get the download link? Thank you in advance!


PM sent link to ista+


----------



## traumatango (1 mo ago)

Could I get the link please?


----------



## BogdanP0p (1 mo ago)

Hi, could you please send download link for Ista +.Thanks in advance


----------



## Sammy0559 (1 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent link to ista+


Could I get the link too


----------



## aodekf2 (1 mo ago)

hi, can i get link please?


----------



## spez (1 mo ago)

hi, would like to get link too. Thanks


----------



## James_Kav (Nov 15, 2019)

Thanks very much!


----------



## wiggan_ (1 mo ago)

Hi! Can I get a link please?


----------



## CosmosKramer (1 mo ago)

Could I have a link as well, please? Looking for ISTA + and P.


----------



## darkness00 (1 mo ago)

Can I please get the link for Ista+ and any files for BMW F12?
thanks in advance


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

darkness00 said:


> Can I please get the link for Ista+ and any files for BMW F12?
> thanks in advance





CosmosKramer said:


> Could I have a link as well, please? Looking for ISTA + and P.





wiggan_ said:


> Hi! Can I get a link please?





James_Kav said:


> Thanks very much!


PM sent


----------



## roborob301 (1 mo ago)

Please DM link


----------



## Kalill (1 mo ago)

Download link please?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

roborob301 said:


> Please DM link





Kalill said:


> Download link please?


PM sent


----------



## stanogg (1 mo ago)

Intersting forum  can i also get a *link please*. Thanks a lot in advance may you have a nice christmas.


----------



## AnalNinja99 (1 mo ago)

Hello lads, may I have a link too please?

Thank you.


----------



## frankanthonyjones (1 mo ago)

May I have the link as well? Please and thank you..


----------



## shqipepp (1 mo ago)

Hello, could I have the link also? Thanks


----------



## bstanley (1 mo ago)

Can I get Ista Link … thank you


----------



## Nutti667 (1 mo ago)

Hi!
My daughter just bought a bmw so could use download link for ista d and p, thanks!

Edit! Wrong thread!


----------



## robbertjanmelissant7 (1 mo ago)

Could I get the link please?


----------



## dcan90 (1 mo ago)

can i also get the link for ista D and P please and thank you? I have a 2002 E46 so from what i read ista+ wont work?


----------



## PowerHustler (9 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


How can I get the HWID license key for ISTA/D?


----------



## anotherdieselkid (1 mo ago)

Can I get a link too?? Thanks!!


----------



## DaveC03 (1 mo ago)

Hi, any chance of obtaining the ISTA link please?
Thanks in advance, and hope you have a great Xmas


----------



## x000x (1 mo ago)

nice forum  can i also get a *link please*. Thanks a lot in advance may you have a nice xmas.


----------



## Mara34 (8 mo ago)

Hey guys! Looking for ISTA+ download link also! PM please. Thanks


----------



## NiklasG (1 mo ago)

Hello everyone. I am also looking for ISTA+, preferably a german version. Thank you!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

x000x said:


> nice forum  can i also get a *link please*. Thanks a lot in advance may you have a nice xmas.





DaveC03 said:


> Hi, any chance of obtaining the ISTA link please?
> Thanks in advance, and hope you have a great Xmas





anotherdieselkid said:


> Can I get a link too?? Thanks!!





PowerHustler said:


> How can I get the HWID license key for ISTA/D?





dcan90 said:


> can i also get the link for ista D and P please and thank you? I have a 2002 E46 so from what i read ista+ wont work?





robbertjanmelissant7 said:


> Could I get the link please?





shqipepp said:


> Hello, could I have the link also? Thanks





frankanthonyjones said:


> May I have the link as well? Please and thank you..





smajdalf007 said:


> Hello lads, may I have a link too please?
> 
> Thank you.


PM sent


----------



## AustinKn1234 (Dec 1, 2019)

May I please get a link to Ista P for bmw f10 possibly? Thank you and merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Yessiree (1 mo ago)

Hi, any chance of getting the ISTA link please?
Thanks in advance, and hope you have a great Xmas


----------



## Bimmerparty (1 mo ago)

Could I also get a link to the software? Thank you!


----------



## TimWilliamsHD (1 mo ago)

Can I get a link to ISTA too?

Thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

TimWilliamsHD said:


> Can I get a link to ISTA too?
> 
> Thanks





Bimmerparty said:


> Could I also get a link to the software? Thank you!





Yessiree said:


> Hi, any chance of getting the ISTA link please?
> Thanks in advance, and hope you have a great Xmas





AustinKn1234 said:


> May I please get a link to Ista P for bmw f10 possibly? Thank you and merry Christmas!!!


PM sent


----------



## gtBrandon (Jan 21, 2017)

Hoping for a download link as well for ISTA+, thank you!


----------



## Soviet1942 (Sep 23, 2007)

Good evening everyone, may I please get the ISTA link please?
Thanks in advance, and happy holidays!


----------



## prshootin (1 mo ago)

Hello, may I also please get a link to ISTA?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## redyar (Feb 13, 2021)

Hi, can I also get a link to ISTA? Thanks


----------



## muloiwak (Jun 23, 2020)

Hi Guys, link to ISTA please


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

muloiwak said:


> Hi Guys, link to ISTA please





redyar said:


> Hi, can I also get a link to ISTA? Thanks





prshootin said:


> Hello, may I also please get a link to ISTA?
> Thanks in advance!





Soviet1942 said:


> Good evening everyone, may I please get the ISTA link please?
> Thanks in advance, and happy holidays!





gtBrandon said:


> Hoping for a download link as well for ISTA+, thank you!





Soviet1942 said:


> Good evening everyone, may I please get the ISTA link please?
> Thanks in advance, and happy holidays!


PM sent


----------



## ylbimmer (1 mo ago)

Happy Holidays, can i get the ISTA link please. Appreciate in advance.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

ylbimmer said:


> Happy Holidays, can i get the ISTA link please. Appreciate in advance.


PM sent


----------



## ylbimmer (1 mo ago)

Thanks


----------



## H3xxyy (1 mo ago)

Hi guys, looking for ISTA+ link too please. 
Thanks


----------



## TRIPPPLE (1 mo ago)




----------



## Lamprosk (Feb 1, 2017)

I need too . Thanks


----------



## bheav2 (29 d ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


thank you very much!


----------



## e90Shagon (29 d ago)

Good afternoon. Can one please send me a link? Thank you.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

E53TOF15 said:


> Long-time lurker and INPA user. Recently updated to F series (F15 50i and F33). May I have a link to the ISTA DOWNLOAD please?





e90Shagon said:


> Good afternoon. Can one please send me a link? Thank you.


PM sent


----------



## Bradost (Jun 1, 2017)

I have ISTA+ 4.10.15, I need a new version download link, please


----------



## Forsgren (29 d ago)

Hello. Recently bought a new laptop for diagnostics. Would be glad if someone could pm the link for ista. Thanks in advance


----------



## ndm (12 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent



Can i also request a download link for ista, please. Thanks in advance.


Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent



Hi, could i also get a link to download ista, please? Thanks in advance.


----------



## riccoharvie70 (28 d ago)

May i ask also for a link to download ISTA, tnx in advance


----------



## kendogg (28 d ago)

Funny, this post says 'no request', but I need to request a PM with a link for ISTA please lol


----------



## djcslice (28 d ago)

Can I get a link for ISTA+?


----------



## Lkosvensson (12 mo ago)

Could I please have the link aswell? Thanks in advance


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Lkosvensson said:


> Could I please have the link aswell? Thanks in advance





djcslice said:


> Can I get a link for ISTA+?





kendogg said:


> Funny, this post says 'no request', but I need to request a PM with a link for ISTA please lol





riccoharvie70 said:


> May i ask also for a link to download ISTA, tnx in advance





ndm said:


> Can i also request a download link for ista, please. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Hi, could i also get a link to download ista, please? Thanks in advance.





Forsgren said:


> Hello. Recently bought a new laptop for diagnostics. Would be glad if someone could pm the link for ista. Thanks in advance





Bradost said:


> I have ISTA+ 4.10.15, I need a new version download link, please


PM sent


----------



## Alexm26 (Nov 29, 2020)

Hello. What is the latest version of ista? Could i get a link for it? Thanks!


----------



## Robcrossley (May 26, 2018)

Please could I get the link for ISTA+. Thank you


----------



## JIMMY95 (28 d ago)

Bonjour je cherche la version FR française pour ista d 4.14.14 . Merci


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

JIMMY95 said:


> Bonjour je cherche la version FR française pour ista d 4.14.14 . Merci


sorry havent


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Robcrossley said:


> Please could I get the link for ISTA+. Thank you





Alexm26 said:


> Hello. What is the latest version of ista? Could i get a link for it? Thanks!


PM sent


----------



## czechalexander (1 mo ago)

Hello, could you please PM me the link too? Thanks alot!


----------



## Hotsawz (2 mo ago)

Might as well try this tread too! Lookin for ISTA+.


----------



## sablikfilip (26 d ago)

Can I get link for ista please? thank you very much!


----------



## Becketted (7 mo ago)

Please could I have a link?


----------



## lauj_9490 (15 d ago)

Hi, could I have a link too please? Thanks


----------



## safetycar456 (15 d ago)

Hi, can you PM a download link as well? thanks!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

bm99 said:


> Hey Adalbert, so awesome to see there is actually an active thread for this. Could you please dm me the link as well? Thanks for your service





Dutch_Bimmer said:


> Can you sen me a link too?
> Curious to see the differences with INPA that I used for my E91 until now.





swem said:


> Hi, could I also have a link please? A few issues on my 7. Thanks.





lauj_9490 said:


> Hi, could I have a link too please? Thanks





safetycar456 said:


> Hi, can you PM a download link as well? thanks!


PM sent


----------



## EmmJay2 (14 d ago)

Hello, would I be able to get the download link as well? Thank you!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

EmmJay2 said:


> Hello, would I be able to get the download link as well? Thank you!


PM sent


----------



## greg1991 (14 d ago)

Hi, would it be possible to get the link for ista? trying to reset the steering angle sensor on a f17 m50d


----------



## egis32 (14 d ago)

hello, i'm new here as registered member, but long time reader of this great forum. had an insta+ few years ago installed in old laptop, and now would like to get up to date with newest version, so i'd really appreciate a link for ista+ download, thank you in advance


----------



## SBY365 (20 d ago)

Can you send me a link for ISTA+ as well? Thanks in advance!


----------



## YatesZack22 (14 d ago)

Would love to get a link for ISTA+ as well if possible. Chasing a DDE error resulting in a CEL. Thanks!


----------



## Brian00325 (14 d ago)

Hi, can I please get a link for ISTA+? Thanks a lot!


----------



## SXE10 (14 d ago)

Can I get a link to ISTA? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

SXE10 said:


> Can I get a link to ISTA? Thanks in advance.





Brian00325 said:


> Hi, can I please get a link for ISTA+? Thanks a lot!





YatesZack22 said:


> Would love to get a link for ISTA+ as well if possible. Chasing a DDE error resulting in a CEL. Thanks!





SBY365 said:


> Can you send me a link for ISTA+ as well? Thanks in advance!





egis32 said:


> hello, i'm new here as registered member, but long time reader of this great forum. had an insta+ few years ago installed in old laptop, and now would like to get up to date with newest version, so i'd really appreciate a link for ista+ download, thank you in advance





greg1991 said:


> Hi, would it be possible to get the link for ista? trying to reset the steering angle sensor on a f17 m50d





greg1991 said:


> Hi, would it be possible to get the link for ista? trying to reset the steering angle sensor on a f17 m50d


PM sent


----------



## t0mas (Mar 7, 2018)

Hello, would I be able to get the download link as well? Thank you in advance!


----------



## egis32 (14 d ago)

big thanks for the link, will try to install it next year


----------



## m1o (13 d ago)

Hello! I would love to get a link as well, please. Thank you!


----------



## AlioValioo (13 d ago)

Hi, could I also get ISTA download link?


----------



## petras1475 (13 d ago)

Hello Can i get download link for ISTA? Thank you very much


----------



## chris2232 (13 d ago)

hi, can i please get the link, thank you


----------



## Wolf95 (19 d ago)

Hi, could i have the link too, thanks.


----------



## bubbaspaarx (Feb 21, 2016)

Hey, can I get a link too. Great to see everyone being helped


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

kris603530 said:


> Witam, czy mógłbym prosić również o link do insta+
> 
> View attachment 1079297





Chootem said:


> Hi can i have a copy of the link please. Thanks in advance





EmmJay2 said:


> Would I be able to get the installation instructions for this version of ista+ as well? Thank you in advance!


PM sent


----------



## Johnt1964 (9 d ago)

Hi There
Could I get the link please. 
Thank you


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Johnt1964 said:


> Hi There
> Could I get the link please.
> Thank you


PM sent


----------



## NaTopp (9 d ago)

Looking for the link too. Thank you!


----------



## TheSkraticus (9 d ago)

Hi, could I get the link as well please.
Thanks!


----------



## lglbeatz (10 mo ago)

hi, could i also have a link for ista thanks


----------



## lglbeatz (10 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


having to send again becauss i didnt see i could reply to you, but i see your replying the word sent to people so here i an asking for hoepfully a more recent version of ista than i have, and one that can actually program modules properly, having a problem encoding a module f30


----------



## Beamtech (8 mo ago)

Hi
Please send me the link for ISTA
Thank you


----------



## golge (9 d ago)

Hi!
Could I also get the link please?
Thanks!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

golge said:


> Hi!
> Could I also get the link please?
> Thanks!





Beamtech said:


> Hi
> Please send me the link for ISTA
> Thank you





lglbeatz said:


> having to send again becauss i didnt see i could reply to you, but i see your replying the word sent to people so here i an asking for hoepfully a more recent version of ista than i have, and one that can actually program modules properly, having a problem encoding a module f30





TheSkraticus said:


> Hi, could I get the link as well please.
> Thanks!





NaTopp said:


> Looking for the link too. Thank you!


PM sent


----------



## choppertoo30 (Sep 26, 2006)

can i get the link for ISTA-D please? (E83 diesel)


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

choppertoo30 said:


> can i get the link for ISTA-D please? (E83 diesel)


PM sent


----------



## bradste79 (8 mo ago)

Hi Adalbert, please could you send me link for download.


----------



## CinciBMWLover (8 d ago)

Hello. Could you please send me the link for download? F30 325i. Thanks!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

bradste79 said:


> Hi Adalbert, please could you send me link for download.





CinciBMWLover said:


> Hello. Could you please send me the link for download? F30 325i. Thanks!


PM sent


----------



## xiaoata (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi Adalbert, please send me a link to download the ISTA+, I need it to register a new battery. Thanks!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

xiaoata said:


> Hi Adalbert, please send me a link to download the ISTA+, I need it to register a new battery. Thanks!


PM sent


----------



## webdevsurrey (7 d ago)

Hi, can I please have Ista link. thanks in advance


----------



## zipdrive (7 d ago)

Hi, could you please send me the link to ISTA+? Thank you in advance.


----------



## hoguejo (7 d ago)

Hello and thanks for the helpful information. I used to have a working ISTA+ but after installing a new hard drive, my older files don't seem to unzip/install appropriately and thus I'm looking to start fresh. Can you please provide me the link for the ISTA+? TIA!


----------

